# لمن لدية اسئلة شرعية فى الحياة الهندسية ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!



## شهاب الحق (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوانى الاعزاء

لدى صديق مهندس بارع اكرمه الله بالدراسة فى الازهر بعد تخرجه من كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة وبفضل الله تعالى تفوق فى الدراسة الشرعية كما تفوق فى الدراسة العلمية وبفضل الله اصبح مدير كبرى الشركات فى مصر ثم سافر الى السعودية وافتتح عمل خاص به بارك الله له فيه واكتسب خبرة عملية كبيرة ... المهم انه حاليا يقوم باعداد الدكتوراة فى جامعة الازهر وملخص موضوع الدكتوراة هو الاحكام الشرعية التى تواجه المهندس فى عمله على سبيل المثال فى حال ترميم الاثار الاسلامية هل يجوز ايقاف الشعائر الصلاة مثلا وهل يجوز دخول الحائض مهندسة تمارس عملها مثلا وهكذا فمن لديه اى سؤال يشعر انه بحاجة لراى شرعى فليتفضل بطرحة وساقوم باذن الله بنقله للصديق العزيز ونشر الاجابة الشرعية عليه ايضا فهيا اقدحوا اذهانكم وامتعونا باسئلتكم العويصة او حتى البسيطة لنتشارك كلنا الاجر باذن الله تعالى


----------



## Abo Fares (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أشكرك وزميلك أخي الكريم، بارك الله بكما، ووفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. 

الموضوع للتثبيت مؤقتاً، وذلك مرهون بنشاطه.. 

مع تحيــــاتي..


----------



## شهاب الحق (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا على تثبيت الموضوع وكلنا نعلم اهميته وانا باذن الله تعالى ساعطى الصديق العزيز حسابى مؤقتا ليرد على الاخوة الاعزاء لحين عمل حساب له وتفعيله وجزاكم الله الف خير وجعل ذلك فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خالد الأزهري (18 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء وجعل عملهم في موازين الحسنات.
http://islamway.com/?iw_s=Scholar&iw_a=series&series_id=928
هذا شرح صوتي لكتاب البيوع من متن زاد المستقنع للشيخ الدكتور محمد المختار الشنقيطي فيه الكثير من المسائل المهمة المعروضة بصورة واضحة وسهلة.
أعتقد أنه من المناسب وضعه في هذا الموضوع ...
وفي انتظار الاسئلة والأجوبة .
والله الموفق...


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم (18 أبريل 2009)

بجد والله موضوع فعلا جميل جميل ان نوازن فى الدنيا مابين علمين اولا العلم الأخروي والآخر العلم الدنيوى والأجمل من هذا أن نفهم من الدين مايحفظنا من الوقوع فى الشبهات وما يجعلنا نتقرب الى الله ونعيش فى الدنيا بتقوى الله وأن نترك باقى الأمور الدقيقه لأهل الدين 
اما امور تخصصنا فهذا ماينبغى علينا أن ندرسه ونتعلم كل مايحتويه حتى نواكب التطور الرهيب فى تكنولوجيا المعلومات وحتى نتعايش مع المجتمع المتطور الموجود حاليا
وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مرادعبدالله (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع اكثر من رائع لتصحيح نقط مهمه وغائبه وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المبادره
السؤال يتلخص بمهندس يعمل بجهه حكوميه ما مواعيد عمله من الساعه الثامنه ص حتي الرابعه مساء وعمله بجوار البيت وتم انتدابه لجهه حكوميه اخري طبيعة العمل بها سفريات دائمه
فهل بمجرد انتهاء هذه السفريات التي بدورها تم انتهاء من العمل المطلوب في حدود الثانية عشر او الواحده مساء علي سبيل المثال هل لهذا المهندس الحق بالعمل بشغل اضافي بجهه خارجيه كنوع من انواع تحسين الدخل بالاربع ساعات او الثلاث ساعات المتبقيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

مهندس مدني يعمل في مكتب كبير
ولتكن تكلفة عمل إنشائي لمشروع ما في المكتب حوالي 20000 جنيه مصري
في حين انه هو القائم بكامل المشروع
وهناك مهندس يعرفه
آتى له بشغلانه
كانت جايه للمكتب
فقال للذبون بدل ما تروح المكتب وتدفع 20000
انا ممكن اخليك تعملها وبنفس الكفائة وب 2000 جنيه فقط
فطبعا الزبون وافق
لما عرف ان اللي هعمل الشغلانه في الحالتين شخص واحد
فما حكم الشرع في ذلك
أرجو أن تكون الإجابة موثقة بالأدلة الشرعية
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## شهاب الحق (20 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم .. جزاكم الله خيرا لاهتمامكم بدينكم ، وجزاكم الله خيرا لاهتمامكم بفقه الهندسة ؛ فالمهندسون هو أولى الناس بهذا الفرع من فروع الفقه .. وبعد 

أبدأ بتفعيل الموضوع بمسألة فقهية :
يتنافس مجموعة من المقاولين أو الموردين في مناقصة ما.. فهل من ، فهل من حق جميع المتناقصين أو بعضهم أن يتفقوا فيما بينهم على أسعار معينة لعطاءاتهم يدخلون بها إلى المناقصة تضمن لهم أن يتعاقدوا بأسعار مرتفعة تحقق لهم ربحاً مناسباً؟ وهل يحدث ذلك فعلاً؟ وما هي صورته العمليه؟ وما حكم هذا التصرف؟ وما حكم العقد الذي ترتب على هذا التصرف؟ 

أرجو معرفة رأي حضراتكم كمهندسين .. وان شاء الله تعالى أبث لحضراتكم حكم الشرع في المسألة غدا ، ولكم أن تتخيلوا أن مثل هذا الشؤال موجود منذ زمن الإمام مالك!!!


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*أرجو ألا يكون ألمر كذلك*



شهاب الحق قال:


> السلام عليكم .. جزاكم الله خيرا لاهتمامكم بدينكم ، وجزاكم الله خيرا لاهتمامكم بفقه الهندسة ؛ فالمهندسون هو أولى الناس بهذا الفرع من فروع الفقه .. وبعد
> 
> أبدأ بتفعيل الموضوع بمسألة فقهية :
> يتنافس مجموعة من المقاولين أو الموردين في مناقصة ما.. فهل من ، فهل من حق جميع المتناقصين أو بعضهم أن يتفقوا فيما بينهم على أسعار معينة لعطاءاتهم يدخلون بها إلى المناقصة تضمن لهم أن يتعاقدوا بأسعار مرتفعة تحقق لهم ربحاً مناسباً؟ وهل يحدث ذلك فعلاً؟ وما هي صورته العمليه؟ وما حكم هذا التصرف؟ وما حكم العقد الذي ترتب على هذا التصرف؟
> ...



رأي إيه بس ياهندسة
الموضوع كبير
ده دين
لازم اللي يتكلم يتكلم بإصول
العملية مش عملية أراء خالص


----------



## شهاب الحق (20 أبريل 2009)

الاخ العزيز المهندس ابراهيم
اولا باذن الله تعالى سيتم طرح الراى الشرعى فى جميع المسائل المطروحة قدر الاستطاعة ولكن تخيل نفسك تعمل فى شركة وطلب منك ان تقوم بذلك الامر فكيف سيكون تصرفك ... المطلوب رايك المبدئى وليس فتوى ... نحن نفترض مشكلة ونتشارك فى حلها واشكرك على مداخلتك


----------



## شهاب الحق (20 أبريل 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ووفق الله زميلك الكريم
> هل لو إكتشفت كمهندس مكتب أن المكتب أحياناً يخون الأمانة ويتعاون مع المقاول برشوة على حساب التكلفة اللي سيدفعها المالك ,,,هل أترك المكتب أم أنا أهتم بأموري فقط ؟
> وشكراً



عناية م.بشر
السلام عليكم 
شكرا لسؤالك وأرجو من حضرتك تحديد السؤال أكثر ؛ فماذا عسى الفقيه ان يقول إذا كان السؤال فيه (يخون الأمانة - يتعاون بالرشوة)؟

مرة أخرى أنا في انتظار سؤال حضرتك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (20 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خيرا*



شهاب الحق قال:


> الاخ العزيز المهندس ابراهيم
> اولا باذن الله تعالى سيتم طرح الراى الشرعى فى جميع المسائل المطروحة قدر الاستطاعة ولكن تخيل نفسك تعمل فى شركة وطلب منك ان تقوم بذلك الامر فكيف سيكون تصرفك ... المطلوب رايك المبدئى وليس فتوى ... نحن نفترض مشكلة ونتشارك فى حلها واشكرك على مداخلتك



ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك ويعينك على نشر الحق


----------



## شهاب الحق (20 أبريل 2009)

*حكم اتفاق المقاولين على فوز احدهم بالمناقصة*

يتنافس مجموعة من المقاولين أو الموردين في مناقصة ما.. فهل من ، فهل من حق جميع المتناقصين أو بعضهم أن يتفقوا فيما بينهم على أسعار معينة لعطاءاتهم يدخلون بها إلى المناقصة تضمن لهم أن يتعاقدوا بأسعار مرتفعة تحقق لهم ربحاً مناسباً؟ وهل يحدث ذلك فعلاً؟ وما هي صورته العمليه؟ وما حكم هذا التصرف؟ وما حكم العقد الذي ترتب على هذا التصرف؟

الجواب المختصر:
- اتفاق بعض المقاولين (أو الموردين) على ترك منافسة بعضهم لبعض في مناقصة ما أمر جائز شرعا ، حتى لو أخذ احدهم مبلغا من المال مقابل أن يقدم سعرا مرتفعا في عطائه ليفسح الطريق أمام من أعطاه المال ليفوز بالمناقصة

- اتفاق جميع المقاولين (أو الموردين) المشتركين في المناقصة على عدم الزيادة عن سعر معين حرام شرعا

- في الحالتين السابقتين .. عقد المقاولة أو التوريد الذي وقع فيه هذا الاتفاق أو ذاك عقد صحيح لازم ، ولا خيار للمالك (ومعنى لا خيار للمالك نه لا يحق له فسخ العقد بعد توقيعه وعلمه بالاتفاق بين المقاولين)

- ما سبق هو المخرج على مذهب السادة المالكية والحنابلة

- تفصيل الحكم الشرعي السابق وأدلته تجدونه في المرفق المرفق الذي هو جزء من رسالة دكتوره في فقه الهندسة
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العايد (22 أبريل 2009)

هل يؤثر عدم اللتزام الكامل بالمواصفات الامريكيه مع جودة العمل وعدم تاثره ولكن قد يكون هناك مبالغه في بعض المواصفات الامريكيه والبريطانيه


----------



## شهاب الحق (23 أبريل 2009)

العايد قال:


> هل يؤثر عدم اللتزام الكامل بالمواصفات الامريكيه مع جودة العمل وعدم تاثره ولكن قد يكون هناك مبالغه في بعض المواصفات الامريكيه والبريطانيه



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الضابط في جميع ذه المسائل هو العرف الهندسي

فمثلا: من المعلوم هندسيا أنه لو قام بحصر كميات مشروع 10 مهندسين فلن تكون نتيجة اثنين منهم متطابقة ، فهل يعني ذلك أن يقال للاستشاري "ويل للمطففين" ؟

وهل اذا كانت أعمال المساحة غير دقيقة فأخذ صاحب هذه الارض من جاره أو العكس .. هل يقال له لعن الله من غير منار الارض (أي حدودها) رواه البخاري؟

الجواب هو: الرجوع للعرف الهندسي .. ومن المعلوم أن هناك أشياء كثيرة من المواصفات الامريكية والبريطانية بل والمصرية تكتب فقط ولا تنفذ وجرى العرف على ذلك ... مثلا: ليس هناك مخالفة شرية في فك الشدات قبل الموعد المحدد بيومين مثلا مع مخالفة ذلك للكود لكن الشرط أن تكون نتائج تكسير عينات اخرسانة بعد اسبوع محققة لنسبة معتبرة من الجهاد النهائي (75% مثلا)

أضف الى ذلك عرف المالك ... فعندمايكون المالك جامعة الملك عبد العزيز بجده فإن له استشاري هو فلو دانيال ... العرف لديهم ارتفاع المواصفات عما لو كان المشروع اسكان الشباب بمصر

وكذلك لو قام المقاول بسرعة ترميم التعشيش والتسويس في الخرسانة بعد فك اشدات وبدون علم الاستشاري فلا شئ في ذلك لأن العرف رى أنه لا يمكن ان تصب كل الخرسانة بدون أدني مشكلة وأنه لو ظهرت مثل هذه المشكلة التافهة (تسويس أو تعشيش بسيط) فإن العلاج لن يكون الا بترميمها..

فالعرف الهندسي هو المحكم ... والله أعلم


----------



## مسلم (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على تثبيت الموضوع
ما هو حكم المشاركة فى تصميم منشآت غير اسلامية
مثلا 
كنيسة
ملهى ليلي
فندق


----------



## meen6 (26 أبريل 2009)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياهندسه


----------



## شهاب الحق (1 مايو 2009)

*حكم مشاركة المسلم في تصميم أوانشاء كنيسة أو دار عبادة غير اسلامية (أثرية)*



بايل قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا على تثبيت الموضوع
> ما هو حكم المشاركة فى تصميم منشآت غير اسلامية
> مثلا
> ...



السلام عليكم..نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم وبعد . أولا: أعتذر عن اتأخر في الاجابة لانشغالي ، ثانيا:أجيب بداية عن حكم المشاركة في تصميم أو إنشاء كنيسة.

- الكنيسة تطلق في اللغة على دار عبادة اليهود كما تطلق على دار عبادة النصارى .. وقد وردت في الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة بالمعنيين.
- وسأستخدم هنا لفظ ( دار عبادة) ليشمل معبد نار المجوس والبوذيين والهندوس وكذلك المعابد الفرعونية والاغريقية ، والسبب أن بعض المهندسي يعملون في ترميم بعض هذه المنشآت تصميما وتدعيما وإشرافا وتنفيذا
- ولقد كان هذا الموضوع مباشرة جزء من رسالة الماجيستير الخاصة بي شخصيا منذ خمس سنوات-

والجواب باختصار شديد هو:

إذا كانت دار العبادة الخاصة بغير المسلمين لا تستخدم الآن في العبادةالخاصة بهم فإنه يجوز للمهندس المسلم العمل الهندسي بها. 
- ومثال ذلك معبد بن عزرا اليهودي بمجمع الاديان بمصر فإنه واحد من 17 معبد يهودي بمصر إلا أنه لا تقام به أي طقوس دينية يهودية بل هو مزار سياحي فقط.
- ومثاله أيضا كافة المعابد الفرعونية بمصر كالكرنك والأقصر وأبي سمبل والسبب أنه من المعلوم تاريخيا أن الديانة المصرية القديمة (أيام الفراعنة) لم يعد يدين بها أحد الآن لانتهائها تدريجيا بدخول الاسكندر الاكبر لمصر سنة 335 ق. م تقريبا ومن ثم فإن كافة المعابد الفرعونية لم تعد تستخدم في العبادة الآن ولم تعد الآن سوى أماكن أثرية تاريخية وسياحية.
- ومثاله أيضا السواد الأعظم من معابد النار المجوسية بايران لما هو معلوم تاريخيا من انتهاء دولةالمجوس بالفتح الاسلامي لبلاد فارس.

وعلى هذا فإنه يجوز للمهندس المسلم الاشتراك عمل لهندسي له صلة بدار عبادة غير مسلمين إذا كانت لا تستخدم للعبادة
ومثال العمل الهندسي إعداد رسومات الترميم والتدعيم من معماري وانشائي والكتروميكانيك (صوت وضوء لمعبد الكرنك مثلا) ، وإعداد التقارية الهندسية اللازمة كتقرير الجسات وابرامج الزمنية زعمل الاختبارات المعملية اللازمة مثل نتائج تحليل عينات صخور ، والاشراف على التنفيذ بنفسة أو بواسطة مهندسيه ، والتنفيذ بنفسه أو بواسطة عماه ومقاولي الباطن الذي يدفع لهم ... وهكذا
والملف المرفق (01) هو جزء من رسالة ماجيستير في فقه الآثار ويحتوي على أقوال فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة ولم أشأ أن أرفق ملفا طويلا يحتوي على سائر الأدلة .

أما إذا كانت دار العبادة تستخدم في العبادة الفاسدة فقط فالحكم فيه تفصيل أجعله في الرسالة التالية


----------



## شهاب الحق (1 مايو 2009)

*تابع: حكم مشاركة المسلم في انشاء أو تصميم دار عبادة غير مسلمين (أثرية)*

هنا فقط الملف 01 المرفق


----------



## شهاب الحق (1 مايو 2009)

*تابع: حكم مشاركة المسلم في انشاء أو تصميم دار عبادة غير مسلمين*

نحمده ونصلى على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وبعد

فقد سبق معنا بيان جواز اشتراك المهندس المسلم في تصميم وانشاء دار عبادة لغير المسلمين اذا كانت لا تستخدم في عبادتهم.

ولكن ما الحكم إذا كانت لا تستخدم إلا في عبادتهم؟
الجواب باختصار أن الحكم بين التحريم والكراهة.

وبقليل من التفصيل...
يتوقف الحكم على طريقة فتح المسلمين للبلد الذي ستبنى فيه هذه الدار (الكنيسة مثلا) .

فهناك بلاد مصرها (أي بناها وعمرها) المسلمون بداية مثل الكوفة بالعراق والقاهرة بمصر والقيروان بتونس ومراكش بالمغرب وقم بإيران.
وهناك بلاد فتحها المسمون عنوة (أي بقوة السلاح) مثل تكريت بالعراق واليرموك بالاردن وخرسان بإيران وكابل فأفغنستان وطرابلس بليبيا 
وهناك بلاد فتحها المسلمون صلحا (أي تم عقد صلح بين جيش المسلمين وجيش أهل البلد على أن تكون هذه البلد تحت قيادة المسلمين) مثل دمشق بسوريا والقدس بفلسطين والانبار بالعراق واصفهان بايران واذربيجان بأذربيجان.



فالبلاد التي مصرها المسلمون: لا يجوز السماح فيها لأهل الكتاب بإحداث (أي عمل إنشاء جديد) كنيسة إذا كانت في المدن وذلك بإجماع فقهاء المذاهب الأربعة ، كما لا يجوز السماح لهم بإحداث كنيسة في القرى في مذهب المالكية والشافعية والحنابلة ويجوز في مذهب الحنفية. والذي يسمح أو لا يسمح هو الامام (قوانين الدولة حاليا وليس الافراد). 
ويترتب على ذلك أنه في حالة السماح لهم فإنهم هم الذين يبنون كنيستهم وليس المسلمين ، ويكون اشتراك المهندس حراما في هذه الحالة.

والبلاد التي فتحها المسلمون عنوة: لا يجوز السماح فيها لأهل الكتاب بإحداث كنيسة حسب المذاهب الفقهية الاربعة إلا بعض فقهاء المالكية الذي قيدوا السماح بإن الامام (قوانين الدولة حاليا وليس الافراد). 
ويترتب على ذلك أنه في حالة السماح لهم فإنهم هم الذين يبنون كنيستهم وليس المسلمين ، ويكون اشتراك المهندس حراما في هذه الحالة أيضا.

والبلاد التي فتحها المسلمون صلحا: اختلف الفقهاء في السماح لأهل الكتاب فيها بالاحداث ومنعه . وعلى القول بالجواز فهم الذين يبنون لا نحن ، فإذا اشترك المسلم فاشتراكه إما حرام أو مكروه على خلاف بين الفقهاء . وإنما ذكرت الخلاف لأن في الخلاف سعة لمن يعمل في مثل هذه المشاريع (والأولى تركها لوجود من يقول بالتحريم وطلبا للبركة في الرزق وسعته).

وهنا ينبعي التنبيه أن الكنائس القديمة في هذه البلاد أو تلك لا تهدم ولكن تبقى لأن الصحابة فتحوا هذه البلاد ورأوا تلك الكنائس ولم يهدموها. يقول العلامة الكمال بن الهمام شارحا مذهب السادة الحنفية في جواز الإبقاء على دور العبادة القديمة الخاصة بأهل الكتاب : " .... و على هذا فالكنائس الموجودة الآن في دار الإسلام غير جزيرة العرب كلها ينبغي ألا تهدم لأنها إن كانت في أمصار قديمة فلا شك أن الصحابة أو التابعين حين فتحوا المدينة علموا بها و أبقوها ، و بعد ذلك ينظر : فإن كانت البلد فتحت عنوة حكمنا أنهم أبقوها مساكن لا معابد فلا تهدم و لكن يمنعون من الاجتماع فيها للتقرب " ( شرح فتح القدير 6/59) 

أما اذا كانت الكنيسة تستخدم في عبادتهم وتستخدم أيضا في أعمال أخرى مباحة شرعا فالحكم في الرسالة التالية


----------



## شهاب الحق (1 مايو 2009)

*تابع: حكم مشاركة المسلم في انشاء أو تصميم دار عبادة غير مسلمين*

نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ...وبعد

فقد سبق معنا بيان جواز اشتراك المهندس المسلم في عمل هندسي له صلة بدار عبادة لغير المسلمين اذا كانت لا تستخدم في عبادتهم.
كما سبق معنا تحريم اشتراكه في بناء أو تصميم دار لا تستخدم إلا لعبادتهم اذا كانت في مصر مصره المسلمون أو فتحوه عنوة ، وتحريم أو كراهة ذلك في مصر فتحه المسلمون صلحا.

والسؤال الان: ما الحكم لو كانت تلك الدار تستخدم لعباتهم ولغيرها من الاستخدامات المباحة؟

ومثال ذلك أن يقوم المهندس بتصميم مجمع ديني مسيحي فيه كنيسة ومستشفى ودار للايتام و سكن للقساوسة والراهبات ؛ فالكنيسة تستخدم في عبادتهم التي لا يقرها ديننا الاسلامي بينما المستشفى (حتى لو كانوا لا يعالجون فيها الا النصارى) يقرها ديننا الاسلامي ، وكذلك سكن القاساوسة لا حرج في بنائه أو تصميمه شأنه شأن أي مبنى سكني.

ومثالة : ترميم كنيسةأثرية تستخدم في عباتهم وتستخدم كمزار سياحي
والجواب باختصار: ان استطاع المهندس المسلم أن يتجنب الاشتراك في تصميم او انشاء الكنيسة نفسها فبها ونعمت ، وان لم يستطع بمعنى إما ان يشترك في كل المباني أو لا يشترك فالحكم يتردد بين الكراهة والتحريم.

وبشئ من التفصيل القليل جدا..

- هناك قاعدة فقهية تقول: " اذا اجتمع الحلال والحرام غلب الحرام الحلال" وتخريجا عليها يكون العمل الهندسي في الكنيسة الثرية التي تستخدم كمزار سياحي وتقام فيها الطقوس الدينية المسيحية حرام.
-وهناك حديث وقاعدة أخرى تقول: " الحرام لا يحرم الحلال" وتخريجا عليها فإن انشاء المستشفى داخل المجمع اديني المسيحي حلال وأن انشاء الكنيس لا يحرم هذا الحلال ، وبالتالي يشترك المسلم في بناء وتصميم المستشفى ولا يشترك في بناء وتصميم الكنيسة
-لكن اقرأ ما يلي في روضة الطالبين للامام النووي الشافعي3/116: "فصل بيع الرطب والعنب
ممن يتوهم اتخاذه إياه نبيذا أو خمرا مكروه 
وإن تحقق اتخاذه ذلك فهل يحرم أو يكره وجهان 
فلو باع صح على التقديرين 
قلت الأصح التحريم 
ثم قال الغزالي في الإحياء بيع الغلمان المرد إن عرف بالفجور بالغلمان له حكم بيع العنب من الخمار 
*وكذا كل تصرف يفضي إلى معصية*والله أعلم 
وبيع السلاح للبغاة وقطاع الطريق مكروه ولكنه يصح 
وتكره مبايعة من اشتملت يده على حلال وحرام وسواء كان الحلال أكثر أو بالعكس 
فلو باعه صح 

فعلى المهب الشافعي عقد الامقاولة أو عقد التصميم صحيح والمال المأخوذ عليهما حلال أم فعل المهندس نفسه (يعني فعل التصميم أو البناء أو الاشراف او عمل الاختبارات ) فوجهان في المذهب الشافعي أحدهما الكراهة والآخر وهو الأصح الحريم.

ونخلص مما سبق - وغيره مما لم أذكره إيثارا للاختصار- أن جمهور الفقهاء يرون التحريم ، البعض يرى الكراهة ، والبعض يرى أن العرة بالأغلي فإذا كان غالب الاستخدام محرم (ككنيسة بها عيادة طبية) كان الاشتراك في الكل حراما ، واذا كان غالب الاستخدام حلال ( ككنيسة لأثرية يزورها السائحون من المسلمين او غيرهم مثل الكنيسة المعلقة بمصر القديمة) كان الاشتراك في الكل مكروه.

وبالتأكيد إن أمكن الاشتراك في الجزء الحلال فقط فافعل...

ملحوظة مهمة: اختلف المؤرخون في فتح مصر .. هل كان عنوة أو صلحا؟ وهذا الخلاف رحمة لمن ضعف عن الأخذ بالقول الأشد أن يأخذ بالأيسر


----------



## إبراهيم عبد الحميد (1 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا و نفعك بعلمك آآآآآآآآآمين يارب


----------



## شهاب الحق (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الاعزاء كما هو مبين فى المشاركة رقم 1 و 4 فان هذا الحساب فى الوقت الحالى مشترك بينى وبين صديقى العزيز الذى يقوم بالرد على الاسئلة فى الاطار الشرعى والذى اسال الله تعالى ان ينفعنا جميعا بهذا العلم سواء كان السائل او المجيب ... ولكن لى ملحوظة او طلب اتمنى عليكم ان لا تقصروا فيها فكما بينت فان صديقى العزيز فى سبيل اعداد او الانتهاء من رسالة الدكتوراة والتى تختص بالشق الهندسى وتوقيع احكام الشرع على ذلك الشق مما سيعود بالنفع على الكثير من المهندسين اصحاب تحرى الحلال والحرام ولكى تكون الفائدة اعم ارجو ان نقدح اذهاننا ونبحث او حتى نفترض مشكلة قد تواجهنا فى الحياة الهندسية سواء فى العقود فى التعاملات فى التنفيذ وبهذا يجتهد الزميل العزيز فى دراستها وايجاد الراى الشرعى السديد باذن الله تعالى وانى اخص بالرجاء *الاخوة الكرام مشرفى الملتقى الحبيب *نظرا لما احسب لهم من علم وخبرة وتقى ان يشاركونا بخبرتهم فى طرح اسئلة مبتكرة تزيد هذا النقاش قوة وعمق والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل . 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## anass81 (1 مايو 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوة الاعزاء كما هو مبين فى المشاركة رقم 1 و 4 فان هذا الحساب فى الوقت الحالى مشترك بينى وبين صديقى العزيز الذى يقوم بالرد على الاسئلة فى الاطار الشرعى والذى اسال الله تعالى ان ينفعنا جميعا بهذا العلم سواء كان السائل او المجيب ... ولكن لى ملحوظة او طلب اتمنى عليكم ان لا تقصروا فيها فكما بينت فان صديقى العزيز فى سبيل اعداد او الانتهاء من رسالة الدكتوراة والتى تختص بالشق الهندسى وتوقيع احكام الشرع على ذلك الشق مما سيعود بالنفع على الكثير من المهندسين اصحاب تحرى الحلال والحرام ولكى تكون الفائدة اعم ارجو ان نقدح اذهاننا ونبحث او حتى نفترض مشكلة قد تواجهنا فى الحياة الهندسية سواء فى العقود فى التعاملات فى التنفيذ وبهذا يجتهد الزميل العزيز فى دراستها وايجاد الراى الشرعى السديد باذن الله تعالى وانى اخص بالرجاء *الاخوة الكرام مشرفى الملتقى الحبيب *نظرا لما احسب لهم من علم وخبرة وتقى ان يشاركونا بخبرتهم فى طرح اسئلة مبتكرة تزيد هذا النقاش قوة وعمق والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدى السبيل .
> وجزاكم الله كل الخير فى الدنيا والاخرة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم على هذا العمل الجليل الذي فتحت لنا به باباً نحن بحاجة إليه في السؤال عن الحلال والحرام في معاملاتنا اليومية, بالنسبة لطلبك , فبإذن الله سوف نحاول أن نأتيك بالمزيد من الاسئلة , ولكنني أتوقع أن هناك من هو أقدر منا نحن المشرفين على السؤال , لا سيما اننا نمتلك في ملتقانا ولله الحمد , مزيج من الخبرة والإبداع والورع

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (1 مايو 2009)

مرادعبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع اكثر من رائع لتصحيح نقط مهمه وغائبه وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المبادره
> السؤال يتلخص بمهندس يعمل بجهه حكوميه ما مواعيد عمله من الساعه الثامنه ص حتي الرابعه مساء وعمله بجوار البيت وتم انتدابه لجهه حكوميه اخري طبيعة العمل بها سفريات دائمه
> فهل بمجرد انتهاء هذه السفريات التي بدورها تم انتهاء من العمل المطلوب في حدود الثانية عشر او الواحده مساء علي سبيل المثال هل لهذا المهندس الحق بالعمل بشغل اضافي بجهه خارجيه كنوع من انواع تحسين الدخل بالاربع ساعات او الثلاث ساعات المتبقيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

حضرتك للاسف ما جاوبتش علي سؤالي


----------



## مرادعبدالله (1 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> مهندس مدني يعمل في مكتب كبير
> ولتكن تكلفة عمل إنشائي لمشروع ما في المكتب حوالي 20000 جنيه مصري
> في حين انه هو القائم بكامل المشروع
> وهناك مهندس يعرفه
> ...


 

ولا السؤال دا كمان
ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت علي حضرتك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شهاب الحق (3 مايو 2009)

*حكم اشتراك المهندس في تصميم او انشاء ملهى او فندق او نحوهما*

نحمده ونصلى على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم... وبعد

فهذا الجزء الثاني من السؤال المتعلق بالاشتراك في تصميم او تنفيذ كنيسة او ملهى ليلي أو فندق، ألا وهو تصميم وتنفيذ الفندق أو الملهى الليلي

تنقسم المنشآت الهندسية من هذه الناحية إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
1- منشآت الغرض منها حلال محض: مثل المساجد والمدارس والمستشفيات والكباري والطرق ومحطات الطاقة المياه والصرف الصحي.... ولا ينظر هنا لأغراض ثانوية لا تؤثر في الحكم الشرعي مثل أن محطة الطاقة ستستخدم الكهرباء المتولدة منها في تشغيل مصنع لانتاج الشيشة او محطة فضائية اباحية؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! ، أو أن الطريق سيسير عليه الذاهب للزنا أو تحت الكوبري سيجلس المحبين الغير شرعيين ، أو ن المدرسة فيها حصة موسيقى!! ، أو أن المستشفلى فيها ممرضة متبرجة تفتن المرضى أو ذويهم ، أو نحو ذلك ... فكل ذلك لا يمت بصلة للحكم الشرعي لبعده الشديد جدا عن الغرض من المنشأة ، ولذلك قلنا الغرض حلال محض.
وهذه المنشآت يجوز وأحيانا يستحب وأحيانا يجب على المهندس وجوبا كفائيا (فرض كفاية) أن يشترك فيها تصميما واشرافا وتنفيذا..الخ.

2- منشآت الغرض منها حرام محض: مثل مصنع لتصنيع الخمور ،أو كنيسة فقط ، أو ملهى ليلي تتناول فيه الخمور ويلغب فيه الميسر و.....الخ أو تصميم موقع إباحي على الأنترنت . ولا يدخل ولا يؤثر في الحكم أي غرض ثانوي بحت مثل أن مصنع الخمور يعمل فيه عمال مسلمون ، أو أن الكنيسة رمز للتعاون بين أفراد المجتمع!! 
،ولذلك قلنا الغرض حرام محض.
وهذه المنشآت يحرم على المسلم الاشتراك فيها تصميما أو تنفيذا أو إشرافا .. وحرمة التنفيذ هي الأعلى لأنه يباشر العمل وحرمة التصميم هي الأقل لأنه يتسبب في العمل ،والقاعدة الفقهية تقول " إذا اجتمع السبب والمباشرة والغرور قدمت المباشرة" وعنى الغرور التغرير.

ومن الادلة على الحالتين السابقتين عموم قوله تعالى:" وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان".

3- منشآت الغرض منها مختلط بين الحلال والحرام :مثل الفندق الذي يقدم الخمور وبه صالات رقص وكلاهما حرام ، ومع ذلك فالمبيت نفسه في الفندق حلال ونفس المطبخ الذي تعد فيه الخمر تعد فيه اللحوم والمأكولات الحلال ، ونفس صالة الرقص تقام فيها مؤتمرات علمية حلال السباحة في مسبح الفندق حلال بينما النظر للعاريات حرام وهكذا...
وطبعا اذا كان الفندق لا يقدم الخمر ولا يسمح بالقمار ولا بالرقص المحرم ولا .... فإنه سيدخل في النوع الاول ويكون انشاؤه وتصميمه حلال مثل الفنادق في مكة والمدينة مثلا...
ومثال هذا النوع المختلط البنوك فإنه على القول بحرمة بعض المعاملات فيها فإن فيها معاملات أخرى لا خلاف عى جوازها مثل الحسابات الجارية وخطابات الضمان المغطاه كليا ومعظم انشطة الاستثمار العقاري ....الخ
وقل ذلك أيضا في النوادي الرياضية والقرى السياحية والمسارح والسينما وصالات الافراح و....

والحكم في ذلك كله تقدير نسبة الاغرض المحرم الى الغرض المباح فإا غلبة نسبة الحلال كان حلالا وغذا غلبت نسبة الحرام كان حراما ، وكل ذلك محل خلاف بين العلماء.
ففي رأيي الشخصي الاشتراك في تصميم أو تنفيذ أو الاشراف على تنفيذ النادي الرياضي (مع وجود حمام السباحة للنساء والرجال) ونوادي القوات المسلحة (مع ما فيها من صالات افراح)والبنوك الاسلامية (مع ضعف الرقابة الشرعية) والمسرح في الجامعة والمدرسة القناة الفضائية المشتملة على برامج مختلطة (مثل المحور- دريم) أو القنوات الرياضية (مع وجود السباحة التوقيعية والعاب القوى ورياضات السيدات) والقرى السياحية التي تبيع الفيلات والشاليهات وفقط تشرف على الدارة والامن والصيانة (حتى لو بعض اصحاب الفيلات يسمحون لبناتهم وزوجاتهم بالظهور بالملابس الخليعة) ، والمبنى الاداري (حتى لو فيه عيادة تجميل نفخ الثدي والارداف وتفليج الاسنان) ....

كل ذلك حلال تصميمه حلال تنفيذه حلال الاشراف عليه.


أما البنوك لعادية (التي لا تلتزم التعامل الاسلامي) والفنادق المحتوية على الخمور فالخلاف فيها بين الفقهاء يجعل لنا سعة فبعضهم يقول بالتحريم وبعضهم يقول بالجواز ، وفي رأيي الشخصي ان المهندس المسلم يتجنب العمل في هذه المنشآت ما استطاع لذلك سبيلا فإن عمل بها واخذ برأي من يقول بالجواز فلا ينبغي أن نتهمه وإن تركها فهو الافضل .. وطبعا لا يخفى على حضراتكم أن البنوك أخف وطأة من افنادق ذات الخمور إذا أن فوائد البنوك هناك من يرى جوازها بينما الخمر لا يوجد من يرى جوازها،
ومنذ أكثر من عشر سنوات كنت مديرا فنيا لشركة مقاولات كبرى واستفتيت بنفسي أ.د نصر فريد واصل وكان مفتياآنذاك الذي أفتاني كتابة بالتحريم وكان استاذي في الفقه الشافعي كما استفتيت أ.د علي جمعة ولم يكن مفتيا آنذاك فأفتاني بالجواز كما استفتيت شيخ اازهر أ.د سيد طنطاوي فأتى بالجواز

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم...


----------



## شهاب الحق (3 مايو 2009)

مرادعبدالله قال:


> ولا السؤال دا كمان
> ارجو الا اكون قد اثقلت علي حضرتك وجزاك الله كل خير



السلام عليكم .. أخي الحبيب قرأت سؤالك لكن رجو التحديد أكثر لأني لو اخذت في الاعتبار كلالاحتمالات لكن الامر مرهقا لي جدا ..

مثل هل زميلك مع في المكتب ؟ هل هو صديق الزبون من قبل؟ هل دورك في المكتب هو الحصول على عمل للمكتب؟ هل الزبون جاء من خلالك؟ هل عرفت الزبون قبل مجيئه للمكتب؟ هل زميلك مسؤل التعاقدات في المكتب أو حتى خدمة العملاء أو مادوره تحديدا؟ 

معذرة أريد مسألة محددة...
وجزاك الله خيرا..


----------



## شهاب الحق (3 مايو 2009)

مرادعبدالله قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع اكثر من رائع لتصحيح نقط مهمه وغائبه وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المبادره
> السؤال يتلخص بمهندس يعمل بجهه حكوميه ما مواعيد عمله من الساعه الثامنه ص حتي الرابعه مساء وعمله بجوار البيت وتم انتدابه لجهه حكوميه اخري طبيعة العمل بها سفريات دائمه
> فهل بمجرد انتهاء هذه السفريات التي بدورها تم انتهاء من العمل المطلوب في حدود الثانية عشر او الواحده مساء علي سبيل المثال هل لهذا المهندس الحق بالعمل بشغل اضافي بجهه خارجيه كنوع من انواع تحسين الدخل بالاربع ساعات او الثلاث ساعات المتبقيه ولكم جزيل الشكر



نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وبعد

الذي فهمته أنك منتب في جهة أخرى فعليك الاتزام بمواعيد الجهة الاخرى فإذا كان عملك في هذه الجهة الاخرى يقتصر على تلك السفريات فيجوز شرعا ان تستخدم وقتك فيما تريد من المباحات حتى ولو كان العمل بجهة ثالثة شريطة عدم تعارض المصالح (مثلا: لا تعمل مع المقاول الذي تشرف عليه)

والله أعلم..


----------



## مرادعبدالله (4 مايو 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم .. وبعد
> 
> الذي فهمته أنك منتب في جهة أخرى فعليك الاتزام بمواعيد الجهة الاخرى فإذا كان عملك في هذه الجهة الاخرى يقتصر على تلك السفريات فيجوز شرعا ان تستخدم وقتك فيما تريد من المباحات حتى ولو كان العمل بجهة ثالثة شريطة عدم تعارض المصالح (مثلا: لا تعمل مع المقاول الذي تشرف عليه)
> 
> والله أعلم..


 مشكور كتير علي سرعة الرد والافاده وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع الشيق
تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## anass81 (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أنتهز هذه الفرصة لسؤالك عن موضوع دار الكثير من النقاش حوله من قبل , وهو من المواضيع الشائكة والمهمة جدا في حياتنا الهندسية

*فتوى في حكم نسخ البرامج والكراك والسيريال*

أرجو أن تكون الفتوى على شقين, شق عام , وشق خاص بالهندسة

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (5 مايو 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ووفق الله زميلك الكريم
> هل لو إكتشفت كمهندس مكتب أن المكتب أحياناً يخون الأمانة ويتعاون مع المقاول برشوة على حساب التكلفة اللي سيدفعها المالك ,,,هل أترك المكتب أم أنا أهتم بأموري فقط ؟
> وشكراً


السلام عليكم ,,, جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور
آسف على التأخير في توضيح سؤالي كما أشرتم
قصدتُ بـ يخونُ الأمانةِ : لا يلتزم بالضابط العرفي وهو ان ينجز العمل حسب الأصول العلمية للمالك 
وذلك يتمثل في أن المكتب يوصي بأكثر من مما ينبغي من المواد مما يزيد من أجر المقاول في حين أنه لا ينفع المالك بالعكس بل يُكلفه أكثر بدون فائدة

وأكيد هو يفعل ذلك برشوة من المقاول 

ولي رجاء بعد أن قرأت كثير من فتاويك ,,, لو تضع لنا أدلة حضرتك من القرآن وتفسيره والحديث وتخريجه وشروحاته والفقه وغير ذلك ولو تذكر صفحات الكتب أو الفتاوى وغير ذلك والأخوة هنا بفضل الله يفهمون في هذه الأمور


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (6 مايو 2009)

أرجو البحث عن إجابة سؤالي أخي الغالي
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## شهاب الحق (6 مايو 2009)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> أرجو البحث عن إجابة سؤالي أخي الغالي
> وجزاك الله عنا خيرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز المهندس ابراهيم اسامة
اظن ان صديقى العزيز يريد بعض التوضيحات للاجابة على سوالك كما هو مبين فى المشاركة رقم 29 ولكن نظرا لان المهندس مراد عبد الله جزاه الله خير اقتبس سوالك فى المشاركة 27 وصديقى اقتبس المشاركة 27 ردا على سوالك والتى اصبحت كانها سوال المهندس مراد عبد الله .... حاجة تلخبط معلهش !!!!!! على العموم حضرتك ارجع للمشاركة رقم 29 ستجد الرد المرحلى وافدنا بمشاركتك الرائعة .

والله المستعان


----------



## خالد الأزهري (9 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنتهز هذه الفرصة لسؤالك عن موضوع دار الكثير من النقاش حوله من قبل , وهو من المواضيع الشائكة والمهمة جدا في حياتنا الهندسية
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال اخر قريب من هذا السؤال وهو بخصوص الكتب المصورة pdf طبعا بغير اذن الناشر أو المؤلف
وأسأل عن التفصيل فيما يخص الكتب التي يقوم عليها دور مسلمة ودور غير مسلمة


----------



## مسلم (9 مايو 2009)

أشكرك أخي شهاب الحق
و أدعو الله أن تكون شهاب للحق يحرق الله به الباطل


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (12 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا : جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع
ثانيا : واتمنى ان يتم الاستمرار لزيادة الفائدة
دواءك فيك وما تشعر ++++ وداؤك منك وما تبصر

وتحسب أنك جرم صغير ++++ وفيك انطوى العالم الاكبر


----------



## hamidyagoub (13 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخنا على هذا الباب المهم جدا


----------



## شهاب الحق (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته المهندس الكريم 

جزاك الله خيرا على سؤالك العميق (ان صح التعبير ) وهذا النوع من الاسئلة هو ما يبحث عنه صديقى الفقيه كما سميته وباذن الله تعالى سيجيب على سوالك وعلى الاسئلة المعلقة من الاخوة المهندسين وللعلم فان صديقى العزيز سيجيب (يفتى) على الاسئلة التى يستطيع ان يفتى فيها وان هناك اسئلة من الصعب الادلاء فيها براى شرعى فى وقت قصير فبعض الاسئلة تحتاج الى بحث ودراسة تستغرق الكثير والكثير من الوقت وقراءة امهات الكتب فالاسئلة كما تعلم عصرية جدا وتحتاج الى حرفية كبيرة فى توقيع احكام الشرع عليها وانا احيانا ما استفتيه فى بعض الامور فيقول الفتوى كذا وكذا ولكن هذا افتى به لنفسى وليس للناس

وبالنسبة للتاخير فى الرد على الاسئلة فارجو ان تغفر ويغفر له الزملاء الاعزاء فالله اعلم كم لديه من مشاغل اندهش كثيرا كيف يجد وقت لها مثل ادارة عمل خاص من الالف الى الياء (قطاع المقاولات ) ومن تحضير رسالة الدكتوراة ومن خطب ومحاضرات فى المساجد ومن بعض اللقاءات التليفزيونية فارجو التماس العذر وان لا يبخل علينا الاصدقاء بالاسئلة التى تفيد السائل والمسئول والقارىء

وجزاك الله والقائمين والمشاركين فى هذا الملتقى بكل خير وسعادة وراحة بال وراحة ضمير 


والله المستعان​


----------



## شهاب الحق (15 مايو 2009)

*احكام المناقصات (1)*

بوركت اخي الفاضل شهاب الحق وصديقك الفقيه وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .

_مع ملاحظتي على انقطاعك عن المشاركة لاكثر من اسبوع اتمنى ان يكون المانع خيرا باذن الله وباي حال من الاحوال ساضع طرحي كاملا املا التجاوب من قبلكم او من من يجد بنفسه القدرة على الرد ولو من خلال توجيه الاستفسار لمن هم اهل له . _

لدي اسئلة كثيرة ذات علاقة تواجهنا من خلال طبيعة عملي في ادارة شركة مقاولات في منطقة الخليج ..
لا اخفيك اني ترددت كثيرا" في طرحي القادم خشية بان تاتي الفتوى عكس اتجاه سير العمل الامر الذي سيضع الشركة امام قضية بقاء من عدمه / 

الطرح / 

من خلال عملي لمدة زمنية كبيرة في هذا المجال ( مقاولات قطاع خاص ) واحتكاكنا بالكثير من المكاتب الاستشارية في محيطنا تكونت صورة لنا شبه مؤكدة بانه من النادر جدا" ان تتم مناقصة بشكل نزيه الا من رحم ربي ( موجودين ولكن بندرة ) .

المقصود بالشكل النزيه للمناقصات :اقصد به ان تتم وفق الخطوات التالية / 

1- ان يتم دعوة مقاولين مرخصين ومؤهلين لتنفيذ مشاريع مماثلة ( اي ذو مستوى متقارب ).
2- تسليم كامل مستندات المشروع بنسخ متشابهة تماما" لجميع المقاولين .
3- تعميم اي مرسلات من الاستشاري فيها اضافة او توضيح ما للمشروع على جميع المقاولين .
4- استلام عروض الاسعار وعدم كشفها الا امام لجنة مكونة من الاستشاري والمالك ومندوبين من شركات المقاولة .
5 دراسة العروض جيدا وعمل مقارنة توضح فروق الاسعار واسبابها واي استثناء لبنود العمل او تعديل في المواصفات ... 
6- عدم استدعاء شركة اخرى لم تكن من ضمن قائمة المدعويين مسبقا لتقديم عرض سعر للمشروع.
7- ومن ثم ترسية المشروع على احدى الشركات التي تقدمت بعرض سعر ..بحيث يبنى القرار على الخطوات السابقة .

الان اخي الفاضل اقول وبكل صراحة من النادر جدا ان نجد مثل هذه النزاهة ( على الاقل في محيط عملي ) حتى بابسط اشكالها .. وان وجدت لا تكاد يكون لنا نصيب منها لقلتها وكثرة العروض عليها بمختلف المستويات .

الشكل الذي تتم عليه الكثير من المناقصات / 
مبني كما ذكرت على احتكاكنا بمحيط العمل اي هي الحالة الاعم مع الاسف .

تاخذ اشكال مختلفة تتشابه اغلبها بالخطوات الثلاث الاتية : 

1- بعد قيام المكتب الاستشاري بالانتهاء من وضع تصاميمه ومخططاته وموصفات المشروع .. يقوم بعمل تقييم مبداي لكلفة المشروع .
2- يجري اتصالاته باحدى شركات المقاولات المقربة منه ... ويعطيه نسخة من مستندات المشروع طالبا منه التسعير . 
3- بعد ان يطمئن للسعر الذي قدمه هذا المقاول ..........

الان يقوم باحدى الحالات التالية . وهي التي تمثل الاشكال المختلفة لطريقة المناقصات التي تتم :/ اما ان :

الحالة الاولى :-يعدل في مستندات المشروع بشكل يضمن ارتفاع كبير لمبلغ المشروع .. ويوزع هذه النسخ المحرفة الى باقي المقاولين ( مع ابقاء الشكل الاساسي للمستندات والذي سيتم على اساسه التنفيذ للشركة الصديقة ) .... وبالتالي يضمن ان تكون العروض المقدمة من باقي الشركات اكبر بفارق واضح عن عرض الشركة الصديقة . 

او

الحالة الثانية : - ان يقوم بالامر بالشكل المعتاد بتوزيع نسخ مشابههة لباقي المقاولين ..وعند تقديم عروض الاسعار يقوم بالاطلاع عليها .. واعلام الشركة الصديقة بالاسعار بحيث يتوصل معه الى سعر يرضي الطرفين ويضمن ترسية المشروع عليه .

او

الحالة الثالثة : يكون المكتب الاستشاري قد كون قاعدة من بعض شركات المقاولات الصديقة تحيط به يثق بهم جميعا ويتعامل معهم بشكل يضمن للجميع ترسية مشاريع عليهم بشكل دوري نوعا ما ... ( وبواقع حالتي هذه الحالة تتكرر كثيرا وقد تكون هي الغالبة ) 
وهنا ياتي للمقاول رقم واحد الذي قام بعمل تسعير مبداي .. ويتفق معه على ترسية المشروع اليه .. 
ومن ثم يقوم بالطلب من باقي الشركات الصديقة بتقديم عروض اسعار محددة المبلغ من قبله هو بحيث يضمن ترسية المشروع على المقاول رقم واحد .. 

مهم جدا" / 
بالطبع / في الحالات الثلاث .يقوم المكتب الاستشاري باضافة مبلغ محدد على سعر المقاول والذي سيقوم بتعديل عرضه ليشمل هذا المبلغ الي سيسدده للاستشاري خلال مدة التنفيذ . 


الان قبل طلب الفتوى في الامر وجدت من المهم التركيز و الاشارة الى الاتي / 

1- تبين لنا كشركات مقاولات انه ان لم نكن من ضمن قاعدة الصداقة سيكون نصيبنا من المشاريع شبه معدوم . 
2- في كل الحالات لن يتم ابدا التلاعب بالمواصفات المطلوبة بل يتم التقيد بها . 
3- المكتب الاستشاري ياخذ حقه بالكامل من المالك حسب النسبة المتفق عليها معه .


الان : 1- وهو ما يهمني شخصيا " 
ما وضعنا نحن كشركة مقاولات اضطررنا ان نتواجد من ضمن قاعدة الصداقة لبعض المكاتب الهندسية لكي نستطيع الحصول على مشاريع تضمن لنا البقاء . ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و 
2- ما هو وضع هذه المكاتب مع اختلاف الحالات الثلاث الموضحة اعلاه و التي تعاملت بها في طريقة ترسية المناقصات . ؟؟؟؟؟ 


هذا الاستفسار الاول لدي والاهم .. اسف على الاطالة ولكن وجدت انه من المهم ايضاح الامر بكل جوانبه 
ولا اخفيك امرا ان الكثير ممن توجهت لهم بهذا الاستفسار وضعوا الحرمة على المكتب الاستشاري ووجدوا لنا عذرا كوننا مضطرين لذلك .............................. ولكن لم يقدم احد دليل شرعيا نستند اليه



مع الشكر الجزيل وتقبلوا تحياتي . [/quote]

نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ثم أما بعد.. فأشكرك بشدة على مثل هذه الأسئلة ومثل هذا الطرح ، وبادئ ذي بدء أطرح سؤالا: لماذا تخفى الاحكام الشرعية المتعلقة بالواقع لعملي للمناقصات على كثير من المقاولين والمهندسين والاستشاريين بل والفقهاء؟
وأهم الأسباب - من وجهة نظري البحثية والعملية - هي:
1- خوف كثير من العاملين في مجال المناقصات من أن يسألوا ظنا منهم أن الاجابة ستكون بالتحريم فتتعطل مصالحهم التي لا غنى لهم عنها.. وهذا ما تفضلت أنت وذكرته بمنتهى الشجاعة والوضوح.
2-أدى ذلك إلى وصول صورة مشوشة لكثير من الفقهاء حول ما يحدث على ارض الواقع في عالم المناقصات؛ فهي من وجهة نظر كثيرين منهم مهنة مشبوهة.
3- قناعة كثير من العاملين في مجال المقاولات أن جزء مما يفعلونه حرام وأنه لا بد منه ولا سبيل لتجنبه فيستسلموا لفعله مع قناعتهم بحرمته بل ويتندرون بمقولتهم الشهيرة " خلقت النار لطائفة المعمار" ولا تخفى عليك النكتة التي مفادها عدم وجود مقاول واحد في الجنة !!!!!!
4- الذين يعملون فعلا في مجال المناقصات - وليس الذين يقرءون او يسمعون عنها - غالبا ما يكونوا مهندسين ذوي خبرة عملية وعمرية كبيرة تؤهلهم لخوض غمار هذا البحر المتلاطم من الامواج ، وهؤلاء في الغالب كونوا قناعاتهم الشخصية بحيث لا يحتاجون للسؤال ، أو لا يهتمون بالسؤال؛ مما يجعل ذلك الواقع يبقى خلف الكواليس فلا يخوض غماره بحق الا القلة القليلة من الفقهاء.

هذه الاسباب وغيرها جعلتني أبحث هذا الموضوع كجزء من رسالة دكتوراه في الفقه وليس في الهندسة ولا الادارة ..مع أنني أيها المهندس الكريم ؛ مهندس قبل أن أدرس الفقه ومازلت مهندسا في قلب قلب قلب الاحداث والمناقصات والمقاولات والتوريدات والاستشارات الهندسية .....الخ.

أخى المهندس الكريم .. فقط أحببت أن أبدأ بتلك المقدمة لأجعلك تطمئن أني - وإن كنت على الرغم من طول الخبرة الهندسية المتميزة فأنا أقل المهندسين ، وعلى الرغم من طول المشوار الفقهي بالأزهر الشريف فأنا أقل الفقهاء ، ولكن كم مهندسا فقيها تعلم؟ أظنهم قليل...

أبدأ بالاجابة مع الرسالة القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## شهاب الحق (16 مايو 2009)

*أحكام المناقصات (2)*

نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ... ثم اما بعد..

هذه المبادئ لابد من التعرف عليها للقراءة أو البحث فيما نحن فيه أو مستقبلا لمن يحب البحث عن احكام المناقصات ، وهذه المبادئ يمكن استخدامها بواسطة الزملاء المهتمين بالأدلة والتفاصيل.

1- لم يتحث فقهاؤنا القدامى ولا سلفنا الصالح عن المناقصات التي نحن بصدد الحديث عنها.
2- ولكنهم أفادوا وأجادوا في الحديث عن المزايدة وأحكامها الشرعية بناءا على ما ورد فيها من أحاديث (4 أحاديث نبوية شريفة).
3- انتهى الفقه الاسلامي المعاصر الى قياس المناقصة على المزايدة بحيث تأخذ أحكامها في الجملة ، انظر مثلاً قرار مجمع الفقه الاسلامي - وهو أعلى جهة فقهية اسلامية في العالم - رقم 107 (1/12) بشأن عقود التوريد والمناقصات حيث جاء فيه ما نصه : "ثانيًّا : المناقصة جائزة شرعًا ، وهي كالمزايدة ، فتطبق عليها أحكامها ، سواء أكانت مناقصة عامة ، أم محددة ، داخلية ، أم خارجية ، علنية ، أم سرية .

4- المناقصة ليست عقدا من العقود وإنما هي اجراء يسبق عقدا من العقود غالبا هو عقد التوريد أو المقاولة ( بالمناسبة اريد رأيك الهندسي في ذلك ... هل المناقصة عقد؟).

5- أكثر المذاهب الفقهية بحثا وتفريعا وتفريعا ودراسة لوضوع المزايدة ومن ثم نستفيد منه في المناقصة هو المذهب المالكي ، وطبعا تحدث عنها فقهاء بقية المذاهب ؛ لكن المالكية كان لهم نصيب الأسد في ذلك.

6- كل من المناقصة والمزايدة لازمة في حق المناقص والمزايد بمجرد تقديمه لعطائه وحتى انتهاء مدة سريانه ، واستمرار اللزوم في حقهما بعد انتهاء مجلس المناقصة أو المزايدة مستفاد من الشرط الذي شرطه عليهما المالك وقبلاه (مدة سريان العطاء)وهو شرط صحيح شرعاً ، أو مستفاد من العرف. (معنى أن المناقصة لازمة في حق المناقص أنه بعد تقديمه لعطائه لا يجوز له شرعا الرجوع عنه )

7-كل من المزايد والمناقص يبقيان ملتزمين بسعرهما وإن زاد على المزايد غيره أو نقص عن المناقص غيره ، والمالك بالخيار في التعاقد مع من شاء من المناقصين أو المزايدين.(معنى أن المالك بالخيار في التعاقد مع من شاء من المتناقصين أنه غير ملزم شرعا بالتعاقد مع صاحب السعر الأنقص"

8-يجوز للمالك الامتناع عن التعاقد إذا لم يعجبه السعر الذي انتهت إليه المزايدة (أو المناقصة).

9- أكرر الأدلة الشرعية المستخدمة في أغلب أحكام المناقصات هي القيا عى مثيلتها لمستخدمة في أحكام المزايدات ، وهذه الأخيرة هي التي تحدث عنها الفقهاء القدامى.

10- ما سبق هي أحكام شرعية وليست نصوص قانونية 

11- مرفق ملف يحتوى على بعض الابحاث والمناقشات التي دارت بمجمع الفقه الاسلامي للوصول الى ما لخصته لك في نقاط بسيطة ، ومعه نصوص فقهاء المذاهب الاربعة التي توصل منها الى المبادئ المذكورة

بعد قراءة هذه المبادئ الشرعية يمكننا أن نتقدم في الحديث للخطوة التالية ، وهي الاجابة المباشرة على الاسئلة المطروحة


----------



## شهاب الحق (16 مايو 2009)

*أحكام المناقصات (3)*

مرفق هنا الملف المحتوي على مناقشات السادة العلماء الاكابر حول موضوع المناقصة والتوريد ، وهو ملف كبير لا تقلق لو تعذر عليك فهم بعض مصطلحاته لكن ابقه عندك فستحتاجه يوما ما.


----------



## شهاب الحق (16 مايو 2009)

*أحكام المناقصات (4)*

نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى اله عليه وسلم .. ثم أما بعد..

الملف المرفق فيه جزء بالغ الأهمية من إجابة سؤالك ... وهذا الملف هو جزء من رسالة دكتوراه في فقه المعاملات الهندسية...

ويحتوي على ...

1- معنى النجش في الفقه الاسلامي وعلاقتة بالمزايدة ومن ثم المناقصة وحكمه الشرعي.

2- ثلاث فروع فقهية معاصرة لها صلة بالنجش 

الفرع الأول: دعوة مناقصين متفاوفتين في الكفاءة تفاوتاً كبيراً. 
الفرع الثاني: أن يخبر المالك أنه أُعطي أقل من السعر الحقيقي ليغري المتناقصين بتنقيص أسعارهم. 
الفرع الثالث: تسهيل الشروط والمواصفات أثناء المناقصة.


----------



## شهاب الحق (16 مايو 2009)

*احكام المناقصات (5)*

نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى اله عليه وسلم .. ثم أما بعد..

الملف المرفق أيضا جزء من رسالة دكتوراه في فقه المناقصات ...

وهي تمثل جزءا مباشرا من اجابة سؤالك وتحتوي على:

اتفاق الاستشاري أو مندوب المالك مع المتناقصين على فوز أحدهم بالمناقصة ... وهذا يمثل الحالات الثلاثة التي ذكرتها في سؤالك إذ فيها جميعا يتفق الاستشاري مع أحد المتناقصين على تعميده (ترسة العطاء عليه) ومع ذلك يقوم بعمل مناقصة

وبذلك بقي من سؤالك الجزء الاهم من وجهة نظرك وهو الجزء الذي يمكن الاجابة عليه دون كل ما أعطيتك من ملفات وارهقتك به .. لكني وجدت في سؤالك حب طلب الدليل وكذلك وجدت نفس الرغبة في طلبات بعض الزملاء المهندسين.

وهذا الجزء هو ماذا لو كان المقاول بالاتفاق مع الاستشاري يضيف على عرضه مبلغا من المال سيدفعه للاستشاري على دفعات مقابل ترسية العطاء عليه ؟ ما حكم هذا الفعل من اللاستشاري والمقاول والذي يهمك هو المقاول . فقط اقرأ المرفقات بترتيب ارسالها لك فإنها مدعمة بالأدلة ثم أجيبك على الجزء الأخير من سؤالك والمهم بالنسبة لك..


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (17 مايو 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الضابط في جميع ذه المسائل هو العرف الهندسي
> 
> ...


 
العفو يا شيخنا
و لكن من المعلوم أن ثقافة الالتزام بالمواصفات عند الغربيين أكثر منها عند العرب و بمراحل 
و أنا فهمت أن فتواك هذه تعتبرها قاعدة 
و معنى ذلك أن هذه القاعدة تُشرّع لاستمرار ثقافة ضعف الالتزام بالمواصفات
ما رأيك ؟


----------



## شهاب الحق (18 مايو 2009)

*أحكام المناقصات (6)*

نحمده ونصلى على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ثم أما بعد.

فهذا الجزء الأخير من إجابة أسئلتك ...

لعله اتضح لديك أن بعض الاعمال التي يقوم بها المالك ويعتبرها البعض تصرفات غير نزيهه هي في الواقع تصرفات جائزة شرعا ؛ فمثلا 

المقصود بالشكل النزيه للمناقصات :اقصد به ان تتم وفق الخطوات التالية / 

1- ان يتم دعوة مقاولين مرخصين ومؤهلين لتنفيذ مشاريع مماثلة ( اي ذو مستوى متقارب ). *تبين لك أن حكم دعوة المالك لمتناقصين متفاوتين في الكفاءة تفاوتاً كبيراً فيه التفصيل التالي:
-	أن يكون في نية المالك التعاقد مع أحد المقاولين ، والحكم هنا هو الجواز.
-	أن لا يكون في نية المالك التعاقد مع المقاول الضعيف ؛ بل اتفق معه على أن يستخدم أسعاره الرخيصة كوسيلة للتنقيص من أسعار باقي المقاولين ؛ والحكم هنا أن هذا يعد من باب النجش المحرم في المناقصات ، ويتوجه التحريم لكل من المالك والمقاول الضعيف.
-	أن لا يكون في نية المالك التعاقد مع المقاول الضعيف بل في نيته أن يستخدمه كورقة تفاوض مع المقاولين الآخرين وليس للمقاول الضعيف علم بذلك ؛ والحكم هنا هو الجواز إن كان برضا المقاول ولو ضمناً ؛ والتحريم إن لم يكن برضاه.
-	وفي جميع الحالات السابقة العقد صحيح نافذ ولا خيار لأي من المقاولين.*

2- تسليم كامل مستندات المشروع بنسخ متشابهة تماما" لجميع المقاولين .
3- تعميم اي مرسلات من الاستشاري فيها اضافة او توضيح ما للمشروع على جميع المقاولين .
4- استلام عروض الاسعار وعدم كشفها الا امام لجنة مكونة من الاستشاري والمالك ومندوبين من شركات المقاولة .
5 دراسة العروض جيدا وعمل مقارنة توضح فروق الاسعار واسبابها واي استثناء لبنود العمل او تعديل في المواصفات ... *(تبين لك أن المالك من حقه التعاقد مع من يريد ومن حقه أن لا يتعاقد أصلا ؛ ومن ثم إذا أجرى المالك التقييم بطريقة غير المحترفين (بلدي يعني) فإن هذا أمر جائز شرعا ولا يتارض مع نزاهة المناقصة*
6- عدم استدعاء شركة اخرى لم تكن من ضمن قائمة المدعويين مسبقا لتقديم عرض سعر للمشروع*.(تبين لك أن المالك من حقه التعاقد مع من يرد ومن حقه أن لا يتعاقد أصلا ؛ ومن ثم إذا دعا شركة لم تكن ضمن قائمة المدعوين فإن هذا أمر جائز شرعا ولا يتارض مع نزاهة المناقصة)*
7- ومن ثم ترسية المشروع على احدى الشركات التي تقدمت بعرض سعر ..بحيث يبنى القرار على الخطوات السابقة .(تبين لك أن المالك من حقه التعاقد مع من يريد ومن حقه أن لا يتعاقد أصلا ؛ ومن ثم إذا بنى قراره على أساس حبه للمقاول رقم(3) أو توصيه صديق له بالمقاول رقم(5) أو السعر دون الجودة أو سابقة الاعمال فقط أو قلة الدفعة المقدمة أو أو أو ....فهذا من حقه وهو أمر جائز شرعا ولا يتارض مع نزاهة المناقصة)

*أخى الكريم ...
لاحظ في جميع ما سبق أني أتحدث عن المالك وليس الاسشاري وليس عن مندوب المالك؛ فالذي من حقه أن يتعاقد مع صاحب السعر الأعلى مع وجود السعر الأقل هو المالك وليس مندوبه وليس الاستشاري والذي من حقه أن لا يتعاقد أصلا هو المالك وليس مندوبه وليس الاستشاري ، وقد جري العرف في المناقصات أن الاستشاري يرفع توصيته للمالك ، والمالك هو الذي يقرر.... وإنما يكون للاستشاري أو مندوب المالك الحقوق السابقة إذا أعطاه المالك إياها صراحة فقط ، فهنا يكون وكيلا للمالك يعتبر تصرفه كتصرف المالك..

ولاحظ أيضا أن المالك لو كان هو الدولة - وهي شخصية اعتبارية كبرى- فإنه يتعين عليها الالتزام بما سميته انت المناقصة النظيفة...

ولاحظ أيضا أن المالك أو الاستشاري لو طلب من المناقصين شراء كراسة الشروط وهو لا ينوي التعاقد معهم فإنه يكون آكل لمالهم بالباطل وهو حرام ، أما لو كان ينوي التعاقد مع أحدهم فقد اختلف الفقهاء المعاصرين في حكم بيع كراسة الشروط أصلا ؛ ورأيي الشخصي مع الذين يجيزون بيعها.*

الان اخي الفاضل اقول وبكل صراحة من النادر جدا ان نجد مثل هذه النزاهة ( على الاقل في محيط عملي ) حتى بابسط اشكالها .. وان وجدت لا تكاد يكون لنا نصيب منها لقلتها وكثرة العروض عليها بمختلف المستويات .

الشكل الذي تتم عليه الكثير من المناقصات / 
مبني كما ذكرت على احتكاكنا بمحيط العمل اي هي الحالة الاعم مع الاسف .

تاخذ اشكال مختلفة تتشابه اغلبها بالخطوات الثلاث الاتية : 

1- بعد قيام المكتب الاستشاري بالانتهاء من وضع تصاميمه ومخططاته وموصفات المشروع .. يقوم بعمل تقييم مبداي لكلفة المشروع .
2- يجري اتصالاته باحدى شركات المقاولات المقربة منه ... ويعطيه نسخة من مستندات المشروع طالبا منه التسعير . 
3- بعد ان يطمئن للسعر الذي قدمه هذا المقاول ..........

الان يقوم باحدى الحالات التالية . وهي التي تمثل الاشكال المختلفة لطريقة المناقصات التي تتم :/ اما ان :

الحالة الاولى :-يعدل في مستندات المشروع بشكل يضمن ارتفاع كبير لمبلغ المشروع .. ويوزع هذه النسخ المحرفة الى باقي المقاولين ( مع ابقاء الشكل الاساسي للمستندات والذي سيتم على اساسه التنفيذ للشركة الصديقة ) .... وبالتالي يضمن ان تكون العروض المقدمة من باقي الشركات اكبر بفارق واضح عن عرض الشركة الصديقة . 
او

الحالة الثانية : - ان يقوم بالامر بالشكل المعتاد بتوزيع نسخ مشابههة لباقي المقاولين ..وعند تقديم عروض الاسعار يقوم بالاطلاع عليها .. واعلام الشركة الصديقة بالاسعار بحيث يتوصل معه الى سعر يرضي الطرفين ويضمن ترسية المشروع عليه .

او

الحالة الثالثة : يكون المكتب الاستشاري قد كون قاعدة من بعض شركات المقاولات الصديقة تحيط به يثق بهم جميعا ويتعامل معهم بشكل يضمن للجميع ترسية مشاريع عليهم بشكل دوري نوعا ما ... ( وبواقع حالتي هذه الحالة تتكرر كثيرا وقد تكون هي الغالبة ) 
وهنا ياتي للمقاول رقم واحد الذي قام بعمل تسعير مبداي .. ويتفق معه على ترسية المشروع اليه .. 
ومن ثم يقوم بالطلب من باقي الشركات الصديقة بتقديم عروض اسعار محددة المبلغ من قبله هو بحيث يضمن ترسية المشروع على المقاول رقم واحد .. 

*(والحكم في الحالات الثلاث السابقة أتاك في ملف "اتفاق الاستشاري مع أحد المناقصين على الفوز بالمناقصة" ، وملف " المناقصة والنجش" إلا أن كليهما لم يتعرض للمبلغ الذي يدفعه المقاول للاستشاري)*

مهم جدا" / 
بالطبع / في الحالات الثلاث .يقوم المكتب الاستشاري باضافة مبلغ محدد على سعر المقاول والذي سيقوم بتعديل عرضه ليشمل هذا المبلغ الي سيسدده للاستشاري خلال مدة التنفيذ . 

*طبعا من الواضح أنه لو كان المالك هو الذي سيأخذ هذا المبلغ فإنه يجوز له ذلك فما هو إلا تخفيض في السعر ولا إثم على المقاول في ذلك ول أثر لذلك الفعل على صحة عقد المقاولة

أما إذا كان الذي سيأخذ المبلغ هو الاستشاري أو مندوب المالك ففيه التفصيل التالي:
أ- إذا كان سيأخذه بحق فإنه يجوز له أخذه ويجوز للمقاول دفعه ويظل عقد المقاولة صحيح ، ومثال أخذه بحق أن يكون بعلم المالك أو يكون باقي أتعاب له عند المالك يماطله فيها (بشروط عن المذهب المالكي والشافعي).
ب- إذا كان سيأخذه بغير حق ؛ ففيه التفصيل التالي:
1- أن لا يعلم المقاول أنه سيأخذه بغير حق ؛ فهنا يقع الإثم على الآخذ (الاستشاري أو مندوب المالك) وحده ، ومثاله أن يخبر الاستشاري أو مندوب المالك المقاول أن هذا المبلغ من حقه لانه باتفاق مع المالك. 
2- أن يعلم المقاول أن الاستشاري أو مندوب المالك سيأخذ هذا المال بغير حق فهنا يشترك المقاول والاستشاري أو مندوب المالك في الثم ويكون فعلهما حراما ، ومثاله أن يكون هذا المبلغ فقط لترسية العطاء على المقاول فقهذ رشوة صريحة نهى عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله " لعن الله الراشي والمرتشي والرائش" والقعادة الشرعية تقول : ما حرم أخذه حرم إعطاؤه . ومن تطبيقاتها الرشوة وهي بذل المال ليتوصل به إلى الباطل ، كيف لا والرشوة هنا اجتمع معها إثم عظيم آخرلعله هو السبب الرئبيسي للتحريم وهو أكل أموال الناس بالباطل فالمقاول هنا لم يدفع الرشوة من ماله وإنما من مال المالك وقد قال تعالى " لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل" وقد أكل الاستشاري مال المالك بالباطل وأعانه المقاول على ذلك مخالفا لقوله تعالى " ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان" وأي إثم أكثر من أكل أموال الناس بالباطل . نعم إثم الاستشاري أكبر بكثيييييير من إثم المقاول لكن المقاول آثم أيضا .*

1- تبين لنا كشركات مقاولات انه ان لم نكن من ضمن قاعدة الصداقة سيكون نصيبنا من المشاريع شبه معدوم . *( كونك ضمن قاعدة الصداقة مما يمكنك من الحصول على مشاريع فيما عدا بطريقة ارشوة التي ذكرتها آنفا لا غبار عليه فهو أمر جائز شرعا ، أما عن طريق الرشوة المحرمة المذكورة آنفا فهو حرام ، والضرورة التي تبيح هذا الحرام فتجعله يدخل تحت قاعدة الضرورات تبيح المحظورات هي ذات الضرورة التي تبيح للمضطر أكل لحم الميتة كأن يكون في المخمصة (المجاعة) أو في الصحراء بحيث لو يأكل منها لتضرر بالموت أو مقاربته أو موت من يعولهم أو السجن أو نحو ذلك من المصائب عافانا الله وإياك منها .... فهل الشركة في هذا الحالة؟ إن كان الحال هكذا يجوز دفع الرشوة وأخذ العمل لأن الضرورات تبيح المحظورات ؛ وفي هذه الحالة يتعين على اشركة التعاون على إرجاع مال المالك الذي ساعدت على أخذه بالباطل.*[/b][/color]2- في كل الحالات لن يتم ابدا التلاعب بالمواصفات المطلوبة بل يتم التقيد بها . 
3- المكتب الاستشاري ياخذ حقه بالكامل من المالك حسب النسبة المتفق عليها معه .


الان : 1- وهو ما يهمني شخصيا " 
ما وضعنا نحن كشركة مقاولات اضطررنا ان نتواجد من ضمن قاعدة الصداقة لبعض المكاتب الهندسية لكي نستطيع الحصول على مشاريع تضمن لنا البقاء . ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

و 
2- ما هو وضع هذه المكاتب مع اختلاف الحالات الثلاث الموضحة اعلاه و التي تعاملت بها في طريقة ترسية المناقصات . ؟؟؟؟؟ 


*
لعلي أكون بذلك قد أجبتك ...

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم...*


----------



## شهاب الحق (18 مايو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنتهز هذه الفرصة لسؤالك عن موضوع دار الكثير من النقاش حوله من قبل , وهو من المواضيع الشائكة والمهمة جدا في حياتنا الهندسية
> 
> ...



نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم ... ثم أما بعد

فهذه المسألة للعلماء المعاصري فيها أقوال متقاربة حاصلها كالتالي:

- الشريعة الاسلامية تحترم الملكية الفكرية أو حق الابتكار ، وقد صدر بهذا المعنى قرار مجمع الفقه الاسلامي مجمع الفقه الإسلامي الدولي في مؤتمره الخامس بالكويت، من 1 إلى 6 جمادى الأولى 1309هـ الموافق 10 إلى 15 (كانون أول) ديسمبر 1988م، قرار رقم 43 (5/5) ونصه: - 

1- الاسم التجاري، والعنوان التجاري، والعلامة التجارية، والتأليف، والاختراع، والابتكار، هي حقوق لأصحابها، أصبح لها في العُرف المعاصر قيمة مالية لتمول الناس لها، وهذه الحقوق يُعتد بها شرعًا، فلا يجوز الاعتداء عليها. 
2- يجوز التصرف في الاسم التجاري، أو العنوان التجاري، أو العلامة التجارية، ونقل أي منها بعوض مالي, إذا انتفى الغرر والتدليس والغش، باعتبار أنّ ذلك أصبح حقًا ماليًا. 
3- حقوق التأليف والاختراع والابتكار مصونة شرعًا، ولأصحابها حق التصرف فيها، ولا يجوز الاعتداء عليها". 

- يترتب على ذلك تحريم نسخ برامج الكمبيوتر التي يمنع اصحابها من ذلك ولكن يستثنى مايلي:

1- أن يأذن أصحابها بالنسخ فمثلا يقولون هذا البرنامج وقف لله تعالى أو يجوز لكل مسلم نسخه أو ... (طبعا هذا غير وارد في البرامج الهندسية) ففي هذه الحالة يجوز النسخ للاستخدام الشخصي والتجارة

2- أن يسكت أصحابها عن حقهم في الملكية الفكرية فمثلا لا يكتب على المنتج حقوق الطبعة محفوظة او لا تجد في البداية اتفاقية لا يفتح معها البرنامج الا اذا وافقت عليها ، وفي هذه الحالة يجوز النسخ للاستخدام الشخصي.

3- أن تكون لها (90 يوما مثلا) مدة تجريبية فهذا لا يجوز نسخها للتجارة ويجوز للاستخدام الشخصي
4- أن يمنع أصحابها النسخ وتكون اشتريت نسخة وتريد عمل نسخة أخرى للاستخدام الشخصي فهذا يجوز وهي فتوى شديدة الأهمية لمكتب هندسي عنده نسخة أصلية أوتوكاد مثلا وثلاث نسخ غير أصلية ، وقد صدر بذلك قرار المجلس الأوروبي للإفتاء والبحوث في موضوع "الحقوق المعنوية (برامج الحاسوب) والتصرف فيها وحمايتها":- حيث جاء فيه ما نصه: "يجوز لمشتري البرنامج أن يستنسخ منها لاستعماله الشخصي."
5- ان يمنع اصحابها النسخ مثل وفي هذا الحالة هناك ثلاثة آرء معاصرة هي:
- يجوز النسخ بشرط أن لايقدر على ثمنها وأن يكون للاستخدام الشخصي ، وممن قال بهذا الشيخ سلمان العودة والدكتور صبري عبدالرؤوف.
- يجوز النسخ إذا كان المُصدر محتكرا مثل ويندوز واوفيس و....وقد أفتاني شخصيا أثناء تدريسه لي فضيلة أ.د نصر فريد واصل مفتى الديار المصرية السابق.
- لا يجوز النسخ مطلقا ، وومن قال بهذا اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث والافتاء بالسعودية حيث قالت ما نصه:" لا يجوز نسخ البرامج التي يمنع أصحابها نسخها إلا بإذنهم لقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "المسلمون على شروطهم" ولقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "لا يحل مال امرئ مسلم إلا بطيبة نفس" وقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "من سبق إلى مباح فهو أحق به"؛ وسواء كان صاحب هذه البرامج مسلماً أو كافرًا غير حربي، لأن حق الكافر غير الحربي محترم كحق المسلم.

والمسألة إذا كانت خلافية كالمذكورة فإنه - من واقع علم أصول الفقه - يجوز للمكلف العمل بأي مذهب فيها شريطة أن يكون لمجتهد فعلا كالذين ذكرناهم ، ويجوز للمفتي أن يخير المستفتي ، وأخيرا فالذي أميل إليه هو المذهب الثاني والله أعلى أعلم
-


----------



## م.ابو حسام (21 مايو 2009)

*الرشوة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله / ​ 
تحياتي للاخ الفاضل شهاب الحق والاخ الكريم المهندس الفقيه .... وبعد 

سؤالي يتمحور حول الرشوة في قطاع المقاولات وبالاخص في مرحلة ما بعد التوقيع على العقود . اي مرحلة التنفيذ .. 

ولكن قبل التوجه بالسؤال كنت اود من حضراتكم بعض التعريفات . 

نعلم من خلال احاديث رسولنا الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . ان اللعنة واقعة على الراشي والمرتشي .. 

1- هل الرشوة ( اصطلاحا" ) معناها : ما يدفعه الشخص من مال أو خدمة ليحصل على ما لا يحل له من مال أو منصب أو الربح أو تمرير معاملة لا تحل .

2- وان كانت كذلك / اذا 
المرتشي : هو من يقوم بقضاء مصلحة ما مقابل الرشوة . مع انها من ضمن مسؤولية وظيفته القيام بتلك المصلحة .. 
والراشي : هو المستفيد من المصلحة المقضية والتي لم تكن لتحق له لولا دفع مبلغ الرشوة .. 

ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم بالتعليق على المعاني اعلاه مع ذكر رايكم المستند على دراستكم الفقهية لما جاء اعلاه .. 

وبعد ذلك باذن الله للحديث بقية .. 

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لفتح باب كهذا لنعرف اين نحن من تصرفاتنا وفق الشرع والدين انا سؤالي هو عن عمل كنت قد قمت به سابقا و اريد ان اعرف الى اي مدى اخطات , حدث وان طلب مني ان اشرف على مراقبة اعمال الترميم في العديد من البنايات وكان من بينها بناية من حجر في الاسفل يعني حوائط حاملة وطابقين سكن كنت ازور المبنى في اوقات معينة لارى كيفية عمل الترميم في الاسفل دون ان ادرك انني ادخل واخرج من بار وصادف اني وقفت يوما مع مهندس المؤسسة التي كانت ترمم امام صناديق سؤلته ماهذ قال خمرة , قلت ماذا قال هذا بار لا تقولي انك كنت لا تدركين ذلك كاد يغمى علي لم اكن اعلم ذلك وطبعا لا احد يصدق ذلك لانني كنت منهمكة ولدي مباني عديدة لم انتبه الى تقرير البناية, سوى تقررها الانشائي وبعد ذلك اقمت الدنيا ولكن بعد فوات الاوان , ولي حازز في نفسي اني كمان كنت التقي صاحب البار واسلم عليه .وبعدها قيل لي لا تنزعجي فانت ترميمين للمساكن الي فوق الي حملتها حوائط البار , ولكنني لم اقتنع بما قيل فهل صحيح اذا كان عندي مساكن ,تقع فوق حانة والضرر الاكبر في الحانة هل يجوز اصلاح تلك الحانة انا في الحقيقة لو قيل لي ذلك وقتها ما كنت ساهمت بترميمها ما يرحلو السكان شو دخلني فيهم هن رضيو يسكنو فوق حانة, بس بدي اعرف رئي الشرع في هيك نقطة والله ولي التوفيقوشكرا مسبقا


----------



## ابو محمود (31 مايو 2009)

الحقد بين الزملاء فى العمل والسعى لكشف اخطاء وعيوب هذا الشخص
ماحكمها
ولو فى زميل مش بتاع شغل وانت حاولت تكشفه او توضح الصورة وذلك بعد نصحه مرارا وتكرارا


----------



## رائد حنني (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً سؤالي هو 
* ما حكم العمل الاضافي وهل يدخل به امكانية تأجيل الموظف لمهامه في اوقات الدوام الرسمي لتنفيذها في العمل الاضافي لتحسين راتبه 
* ما حكم من يقوم باعمال الوساطة كأن يتفق مع الزبون على سعر معين ويقوم مكتب هندسي بتنفيذ العمل بسعر اقل وياخذ هو الفرق ؟


----------



## شهاب الحق (1 يونيو 2009)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لفتح باب كهذا لنعرف اين نحن من تصرفاتنا وفق الشرع والدين انا سؤالي هو عن عمل كنت قد قمت به سابقا و اريد ان اعرف الى اي مدى اخطات , حدث وان طلب مني ان اشرف على مراقبة اعمال الترميم في العديد من البنايات وكان من بينها بناية من حجر في الاسفل يعني حوائط حاملة وطابقين سكن كنت ازور المبنى في اوقات معينة لارى كيفية عمل الترميم في الاسفل دون ان ادرك انني ادخل واخرج من بار وصادف اني وقفت يوما مع مهندس المؤسسة التي كانت ترمم امام صناديق سؤلته ماهذ قال خمرة , قلت ماذا قال هذا بار لا تقولي انك كنت لا تدركين ذلك كاد يغمى علي لم اكن اعلم ذلك وطبعا لا احد يصدق ذلك لانني كنت منهمكة ولدي مباني عديدة لم انتبه الى تقرير البناية, سوى تقررها الانشائي وبعد ذلك اقمت الدنيا ولكن بعد فوات الاوان , ولي حازز في نفسي اني كمان كنت التقي صاحب البار واسلم عليه .وبعدها قيل لي لا تنزعجي فانت ترميمين للمساكن الي فوق الي حملتها حوائط البار , ولكنني لم اقتنع بما قيل فهل صحيح اذا كان عندي مساكن ,تقع فوق حانة والضرر الاكبر في الحانة هل يجوز اصلاح تلك الحانة انا في الحقيقة لو قيل لي ذلك وقتها ما كنت ساهمت بترميمها ما يرحلو السكان شو دخلني فيهم هن رضيو يسكنو فوق حانة, بس بدي اعرف رئي الشرع في هيك نقطة والله ولي التوفيقوشكرا مسبقا[/
> quote]
> 
> نحمده ونصلي على رسوله الكريم - صلى الله عليه وسلم ... ثم أما بعد
> ...


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (1 يونيو 2009)

ما هو اهمية التدريب الصيفى اولى مدنى؟؟؟؟
وهل ينفع اتدرب فى شركة هستفيد يعنى؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (2 يونيو 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:
> 
> 
> > السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا لفتح باب كهذا لنعرف اين نحن من تصرفاتنا وفق الشرع والدين انا سؤالي هو عن عمل كنت قد قمت به سابقا و اريد ان اعرف الى اي مدى اخطات , حدث وان طلب مني ان اشرف على مراقبة اعمال الترميم في العديد من البنايات وكان من بينها بناية من حجر في الاسفل يعني حوائط حاملة وطابقين سكن كنت ازور المبنى في اوقات معينة لارى كيفية عمل الترميم في الاسفل دون ان ادرك انني ادخل واخرج من بار وصادف اني وقفت يوما مع مهندس المؤسسة التي كانت ترمم امام صناديق سؤلته ماهذ قال خمرة , قلت ماذا قال هذا بار لا تقولي انك كنت لا تدركين ذلك كاد يغمى علي لم اكن اعلم ذلك وطبعا لا احد يصدق ذلك لانني كنت منهمكة ولدي مباني عديدة لم انتبه الى تقرير البناية, سوى تقررها الانشائي وبعد ذلك اقمت الدنيا ولكن بعد فوات الاوان , ولي حازز في نفسي اني كمان كنت التقي صاحب البار واسلم عليه .وبعدها قيل لي لا تنزعجي فانت ترميمين للمساكن الي فوق الي حملتها حوائط البار , ولكنني لم اقتنع بما قيل فهل صحيح اذا كان عندي مساكن ,تقع فوق حانة والضرر الاكبر في الحانة هل يجوز اصلاح تلك الحانة انا في الحقيقة لو قيل لي ذلك وقتها ما كنت ساهمت بترميمها ما يرحلو السكان شو دخلني فيهم هن رضيو يسكنو فوق حانة, بس بدي اعرف رئي الشرع في هيك نقطة والله ولي التوفيقوشكرا مسبقا[/
> ...


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم شهاب الحق:

هل المهندس المعماري و مهندس الديكور له أجر ( ثواب ) علي العمل بتصميمات معمارية مميزة وبها جمال
والتنافس في هذا المجال

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهوداتك و موضوعك الثري.


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 يونيو 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> السلام عليكم .. أخي الحبيب قرأت سؤالك لكن رجو التحديد أكثر لأني لو اخذت في الاعتبار كلالاحتمالات لكن الامر مرهقا لي جدا ..
> 
> مثل هل زميلك مع في المكتب ؟
> نعم هو مهندس التنفيذ
> ...



أرجو أن أكون أوضحت الأمر
على اعتبار أن الشخص السأل أنا؟.؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (5 يونيو 2009)

سؤال خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييير ؟؟؟؟
ارجو الافادة عن جواز التعامل مع البرامج الهندسية المنسوخة مثل الاوتوكاد والساب التى نستعملها وليست اصليه 
وشكرا


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (6 يونيو 2009)

هل عمل المرأة فى مجال الهندسه حلال ام حرام
وجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (6 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> سؤال خطيييييييييييييييييييييييييير ؟؟؟؟
> ارجو الافادة عن جواز التعامل مع البرامج الهندسية المنسوخة مثل الاوتوكاد والساب التى نستعملها وليست اصليه
> وشكرا


 محدش رد عليا...................


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (9 يونيو 2009)

شهاب الحق قال:


> نحمده ونصلى على رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ثم أما بعد.
> 
> فهذا الجزء الأخير من إجابة أسئلتك ...
> 
> ...





*معقول!!!!!!!!! هل تجوز الرشوة في هذه الحالة؟!*


----------



## مهندس تنفيذ (9 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> محدش رد عليا...................


 يا اهل الخير ما من احد يعرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anass81 (9 يونيو 2009)

eng.moh.84 قال:


> يا اهل الخير ما من احد يعرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم

أولا , أشكر لك صبرك علينا كل هذه المدة :83:

وثانياً, أتوقع أن سؤالك قد تم الاجابة عليه مسبقاً في هذه المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129553.html#post1102125


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

رسم خرائط إنشائية لمن يبني بالقروض الربوية​ أنا مهندس مدني أعمل في مكتب هندسي وعملي هو رسم الخرائط الإنشائية مع الإشراف عليها سواء الناتجة من القروض الربوية أو غير ذلك فهل عملي هذا يدخل فيه الربا أم لا ؟ لأن الدولة التي نحن فيها فتحت القروض الربوية بشكل مفاجئ لذلك فهذه القروض كثيرة جدا فهل عملي هذا ربوي على أساس أنني مساهم بالرسم ، وهل كل من يبيع الإسمنت ومن يبيع الرمل ومن يبيع الحصى والحديد وكل العمال المساهمين يدخلون في الربا ؟ الرجاء الإجابة فأنا خائف جدا فهذا العمل يؤرقني . 

الحمد لله​ إذا كان عملك هو رسم الخرائط والإشراف عليها ، فهو عمل جائز بشرط ألا ترسم خرائط لأبنية معدة للمنكر ، كبنوك الربا ، وصالات الخمر والقمار ونحو ذلك من أماكن المعاصي والفسق ؛ لما في رسم الخرائط حينئذ من الإعانة على المعصية والتكثير لأبنية الفساد . وانظر السؤال رقم (82551) . 
وأما رسم الخرائط لبناءٍ مباح ، كبيت للسكنى مثلا ، فلا حرج فيه ، ولو كان صاحبه سيبنيه من مال اقترضه بالربا ، لأنك لم تعنه على المعصية – وهي الاقتراض بالربا – وإنما قمت له بعمل مباح وأخذت أجرة عملك . 
وقد كان من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من يعمل بالأجرة عند بعض اليهود في أعمال مباحة كسقي الزرع ونحوه ، ومعلوم أن اليهود يغلب عليهم التعامل بالربا وأكل أموال الناس بالباطل ، كما قال الله : ( فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ وَبِصَدِّهِمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَثِيراً وَأَخْذِهِمُ الرِّبا وَقَدْ نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَأَكْلِهِمْ أَمْوَالَ النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً ) النساء/160، 161. بل كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعامل مع اليهود بالبيع والشراء ، وتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودرعه مرهونة عند يهودي في طعام كان اشتراه منه . رواه البخاري (2916) . 
وبهذا يعلم أيضا أن بيع الإسمنت والرمل والحصى جائز لمن يبني به بناء مباحا ، ولو كان المالك ممن يتعامل بالربا . 
ونشكر لك حرصك وتحريك للحلال . 
ونسأل الله أن يكفينا بحلاله عن حرامه ، ويغنينا بفضله عمن سواه . 
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

يعمل في مشروع إنشاء بنك ربوي ولو تركه ربما فصل من عمله​ أنا مهندس أعمل موظف في مكتب استشاري في القاهرة وقد أسند إلي المكتب منذ حوالي العام والنصف مهمة العمل في مشروع إنشاء بنك ربوي للأسف ولكني طلبت من المسؤول في المكتب أن يسند إلي العمل في مشروع آخر لأني أخشى أن يكون هذا العمل حراماً فأخبرني حينئذ أنه لا يوجد عمل آخر فسألته إن كان هناك مشروع سيبدأ في خلال شهور قريبة فقال لي لا . (علماً بأن مهمتي هي الفصل في مستحقات المقاول الذي قام بالبناء ولا تتعلق بالإشراف على العمل التنفيذي) . شعرت وقتها أني مضطر للعمل بالمشروع حيث إني متزوج وأب لثلاثة أولاد وليس لدي مصدر دخل آخر غير المرتب ، وبدأت العمل في المشروع وظللت أبحث في المواقع الإسلامية على النت ما يفصل في مشروعية عملي هذا ، وقد وجدت حكماً وقتئذ شعرت معه أنه قريب من حالتي وهي أن الحارس الذي يعمل في حراسة البنك الربوي يكون عمله جائزاً أو مكروهاً فقط وليس محرماً إن كان لا يجد عملاً آخر ، فاطمأن قلبي وقتها واستمريت بعملي وأنا أحمد الله أني لم أغضبه . ولكن منذ حوالي ثلاثة أشهر تقريباً راودني إحساس بأن تلك الوظيفة يشوبها شيء فبدأت بإرسال الاستفتاءات للمواقع الإسلامية لكي أتيقن من هذا الخاطر وقد رد على سؤالي أحد المشايخ بأن عملي هذا يحرم . منذ ذلك الحين وأنا أشعر بالذنب وأن مالي يشوبه الحرام وهذا مالا أتحمله ولكن المشكلة أن طبيعة عملي تلك تجعل كل تفاصيل وخيوط العمل معي والمشروع قد أوشك على الانتهاء وأصبح موقف مكتبي حرج جداً في حال انسحابي من المشروع في تلك المرحلة الحرجة أمام مالك المشروع وبالتبعية موقفي أمام مكتبي سيكون أشد حرجاً وأنا الآن لا أعرف ما هو الحل الصحيح لتلك المشكلة والذي أسألكم لأجله .

الحمد لله
أولا :
لا يجوز العمل في إنشاء البنوك الربوية ، ولا الإعانة على ذلك بوجه من الوجوه ؛ تنفيذا أو إشرافا أو تخطيطا أو غير ذلك ، لما تقرر في الشريعة من تحريم الربا ولعن فاعله وشاهده وكاتبه ، والبنك الربوي مؤسسة تقوم على هذا الربا وترعاه وتنشره وتدعو الناس إليه ، فإنشاء هذا البنك أعظم ولاشك من الوقوع في معاملة ربوية معيّنة ، والقائمون على ذلك معرضون للعقاب الشديد ، والحرب من الله ورسوله ، كما قال تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُؤُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ ) البقرة/278-279 . 
وروى مسلم (1598) عن جابر قال : لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آكل الربا ، ومؤكله ، وكاتبه ، وشاهديه . وقال : هم سواء .
وقد أفتى كبار أهل العلم بتحريم العمل في البنوك الربوية ، ولو كان العمل فيما لا يتصل بالربا كالحراسة ، والنظافة ، والخدمة. 
جاء في "فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة" (15/41) : "لا يجوز لمسلم أن يعمل في بنك تعامله بالربا ، ولو كان العمل الذي يتولاه ذلك المسلم غير ربوي ؛ لتوفيره لموظفيه الذين يعملون في الربويات ما يحتاجونه ويستعينون به على أعمالهم الربوية ، وقد قال تعالى : (وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَان) المائدة/2" انتهى .
وسئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله : هل يجوز العمل في مؤسسة ربوية كسائق أو حارس ؟
فأجاب : "لا يجوز العمل بالمؤسسات الربوية ولو كان الإنسان سائقا أو حارسا ، وذلك لأن دخوله في وظيفة عند مؤسسات ربوية يستلزم الرضى بها ، لأن من ينكر الشيء لا يمكن أن يعمل لمصلحته ، فإذا عمل لمصلحته فإنه يكون راضيا به ، والراضي بالشيء المحرم يناله من إثمه. أما من كان يباشر القيد والكتابة والإرسال والإيداع وما أشبه ذلك فهو لاشك أنه مباشر للحرام . وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لعن آكل الربا ، وموكله ، وشاهديه ، وكاتبه . وقال : هم سواء" انتهى نقلا عن "فتاوى إسلامية" (2/401) .
وبهذا تعلم أن عملك المذكور لا يجوز ، وأنه يجب عليك الخروج منه ، والتوبة إلى تعالى ، والحذر من مقته وغضبه ، وأن من أفتاك بأن عملك محرم قد أصاب .
ثانيا :
كون المشروع في مراحله الأخيرة ، وكون خروجك سيسبب إحراجا للشركة ، وربما أدى إلى فصلك من العمل ، كل ذلك لا يبيح لك الاستمرار فيه ، بل الواجب تركه ، لان إنشاء البنك الربوي من أعظم المنكرات ، كما عُلم مما سبق ، وأبواب الرزق الحلال كثيرة ، ومن ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه ، فينبغي أن يعظُم توكلك على الله ورجاؤك فيما عنده وثقتك فيما أعده لعباده الصالحين المتقين ، فإنه أخبر سبحانه أنه يحبهم ، وأنه معهم ، وأنه يرزقهم ، وأنه يحسن إليهم ، ويفرّج عنهم ، وهو مالك الملك جل وعلا ، لا تنزل قطرة من السماء إلا بأمره ، ولا يأتيك درهم حتى يأذن فيه سبحانه ، فَلِمَ تخاف ؟ ومِمَّ تخاف ؟!
قال الله سبحانه : (وَفِي السَّمَاءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ فَوَرَبِّ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِثْلَ مَا أَنَّكُمْ تَنْطِقُونَ ) الذاريات/22، 23 ، وقال سبحانه : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ ) الذاريات/58 ، وقال تعالى : (مَا عِنْدَكُمْ يَنْفَدُ وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) النحل/96 ، وقال تعالى : ( وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْراً ) الطلاق/2، 3 .
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إن روح القدس نفث في روعي أن نفسا لن تموت حتى تستكمل أجلها ، وتستوعب رزقها ، فاتقوا الله ، وأجملوا في الطلب ، ولا يحملن أحدكم استبطاء الرزق أن يطلبه بمعصية الله ، فإن الله تعالى لا ينال ما عنده إلا بطاعته) رواه أبو نعيم في الحلية من حديث أبي أمامة ، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع برقم 2085
فبادر بالتوبة والرجوع إلى الله ، وأعلن براءتك من الربا والقائمين عليه ، ثم إن وجدت عملا مباحا في شركتك فانتقل إليه ، وإلا فابحث عن غيره ، ولن تضيع ، فإن الله سبحانه لا يضيع أجر المحسنين .
نسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق والسداد والرشاد .
والله أعلم .


الإسلام سؤال وجواب


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

هل يجوز له الإشراف على بناء بيت لأناس اقترضوا من بنك بالربا ؟​ أنا مهندس ، لدي مكتب هندسي أعمل فيه ، يأتيني أناس مقترضون من البنك بقروض ربوية ، وهذه القروض لبناء مساكن ، المهم : يُطلب مني أن أشرف على البناء الذي استقرضوا من أجله ، أو يستشيرونني في أمر البناء ، أو أي عمل يخص هذا البناء ، سواء بمقابل ، أو بدون مقابل أقوم به ، فهل يلحقني إثم في ذلك ، أو شجعت على الربا في عملي هذا ؟ مع العلم كنت في السابق أرسم الخرائط التي على ضوئها يأخذ القرض ، وأكتب التقرير عند انتهاء أي مرحلة من مراحل البناء ليؤخذ بها دفعات القرض ، وعند سماعي فتوى من أحد أصدقائي بأني أكون أنا بمثابة كاتبه : أوقفت هذا الأمر ، فهل عليَّ شيء ؟ وإن كان عليَّ شيء : فما هو كفارته ؟ .

الحمد لله
لسنا بحاجة لبيان حكم قرضهم الربوي ، فهو واضح بيِّن ، وقد وقع أصحابه في كبيرة من كبائر الذنوب ، وعليك نصحهم وتذكيرهم بحرمة فعلهم ، وضرورة التوبة منه .
وأما بالنسبة لسؤالك :
فيمكن لمهندس البناء أن يكون فعله محرَّماً ، ويمكن أن يكون حلالاً :
فإذا صمم لهم البيت ، أو خططه لهم لأجل الحصول على قرض ربوي : ففعله حرام ، وهو متعاون على الإثم والعدوان ؛ لأن فعله هنا له تعلق بالقرض الربوي ، قال تعالى : ( وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ ) المائدة/2 .
وإذا كان التصميم أو التخطيط بعد حصولهم على القرض الربوي : فلا حرج على المهندس أن يصمم ويخطط ويشرف على البناء ، ولو كانت أموال أصحابه أخذت بقرضٍ ربوي محرَّم ؛ لأن القرض الربوي تعلق بذمة أولئك المرابين ، لا بعين المال ، وهو إنما يأخذ المال مقابل جهده وتعبه ، وهكذا من باعهم أرضاً أو مواد بناء : فإنه لا حرج عليه أن يفعل ذلك ؛ لأنهم جميعاً استوفوا المال مقابل ما بذلوه من بضائع ومواد ، ولا تعلق لهم بالقرض الربوي.
وانظر جواب السؤال رقم (82277)
والله أعلم


الإسلام سؤال وجواب


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* يعمل بوظيفة مهندس مع كون شهادته دون ذلك
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  104232
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  24 محرم 1429
* السؤال: *​ 



أنا حاصل على شهادة تقني سامي ولكني أعمل بدرجة مهندس بدون علم مؤجري بمستواي الحقيقي، فهل يعد هذا من شهادة الزور وهل مكسبي حرام؟ جزاكم الله خيراً.

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
إذا كنت تعني أن المستوى العلمي الذي نجحت فيه هو مستوى تقني سام، ولكن الشهادة حدد فيها أن المستوى العلمي عندك هو مهندس.. فإن الشهادة التي تحملها تعتبر شهادة زور، وإن كنت تعني أن شهادتك هي شهادة تقني سام، ولكنك أخبرت صاحب العمل أنك مهندس ولم يطلب منك الشهادة، أو طلبها ولم يفهم دلالة ما كتب فيها، فإن هذا لا يعد شهادة زور، ولكنه يعد كذباً وغشاً، وكل ذلك حرام، وعلى أية حال فإذا كان وجود شهادة مهندس شرطاً في قبولك في العمل أو شرطاً لحصولك على راتب معين، فإنه لا يجوز لك العمل بما يخالف ذلك الشرط.
أما إن كان وجود الشهادة رمزياً، والمهم عند أرباب العمل هو الخبرة والكفاءة، وأنت تتوفر على المطلوب من ذلك، فلا حرج عليك في الاستمرار في الوظيفة.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم دلالة مهندس لمقاول على مناقصة لقاء أجر
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  94883
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  27 ربيع الأول 1428
* السؤال: *​ 





أمتلك شركة للمقاولات ولي صديق مهندس يعمل في مكتب استشارات هندسية واتفقنا على أنه إذا وجد أمامه أي مناقصة يخبرني للاشتراك بها وإذا حدث أن المالك وقع اختياره على شركتي (دون تدخل من صديقي ) أن يكون له نسبة في الربح دون علم المالك، فما رأي الشرع في هذا الاتفاق هل هو مشروع أم لا؟

 جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فلا مانع من أن يتفق المهندس الاستشاري مع مقاول على أن يدله الأول على المناقصة الموجودة في مكتبه مقابل أجر يتقاضاه المهندس نظير هذا العمل إذا لم يك ذلك من عمله الواجب في المكتب الاستشاري، ولم يكن في ذلك ضرر يلحق صاحب المكتب أو يفوت عليه منفعة، ويشترط لذلك أيضا أن لا يغرر أو يدلس المهندس على المالك ليختار عطاء المقاول الذي اتفق معه.
ويشترط أيضا أن لا يخبر المهندس المقاول بأسعار غيره من المقاولين، بل يترك الأمر للمنافسة الحرة المبنية على الجودة في العمل والأقل في الثمن كما هو الشأن في المناقصات، فإن وقع اختيار المالك بعد ذلك على عطاء المقاول فيجب أن تكون أجرة تلك السمسرة أو الدلالة أجرة معلومة لا مجهولة، وللعلماء في بيان هذه المسألة قولان نرجو مراجعتهما في الفتوى رقم: 50615.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم العمل بوظيفة مهندس في شركة تقرض بالربا
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  43427
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  27 ذو القعدة 1424
* السؤال: *​ 

هناك مؤسسة تقوم بتقديم قروض طويلة الأمد بفوائد للمواطن بهدف تحسين وضع سكنه من إكمال بنائه وهناك مهندسون يعملون في هذه المؤسسة لمتابعة الأعمال الهندسية مع المواطن، والتأكد من أن المواطن يقوم باستعمال القرض في المجال المحدد وعدم استعماله في أمور أخرى، فما حكم العمل في هذه المؤسسة كمهندس؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً. 

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 
فلا يجوز العمل في هذه المؤسسة لأنها مؤسسة ربوية، والعمل فيها من التعاون على الإثم والعدوان، وقد قال الله تعالى: وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْأِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ [المائدة:2].
وعلى المسلم أن يعلم أن من ترك شيئاً لله تعالى فإن الله سييسر له إن شاء أسباب الرزق الواسعة، قال الله تعالى: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً* وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ [الطلاق:2-3].
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم العمل بمتابعة مشروع بنك ربوي
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  118764
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  08 ربيع الأول 1430* السؤال: *​ 





أنا مهندس مدني أعمل مديراً للمشاريع في شركة فرنسية (فرع قطر) وبالإضافة لمسؤولياتي كمتابع لمشاريع الشركة، فمن واجباتي البحث عن المشاريع الجديدة في قطر ومحاولة الفوز بها بما فيه عائد للشركة. وأنا في موقعي هذا منذ ما يقارب السنتين وقبل ذلك كنت أعمل مع نفس الشركة ولكن في دبي. من الناحية الشخصية فأنا وبصراحة شديدة، منذ أن تزوجت ورزقت بابني الأول وأنا أحاول جاهداً تحري الحلال في كل ريال ليبارك الله تعالى في عائلتي التي أسأل الله أن تكون عائلة متبعة لما أحل الله ومجتنبة لما حرمه، حتى أنني قد جعلت جزءا من راتبي الشهري كصدقة لقوله (صلى الله عليه وسلم): طهروا أموالكم بالصدقات.

منذ مدة بسيطة طلبت مني الشركة متابعة مشروع جديد لمحاولة الفوز به وللأسف هو مشروع لبنك في قطر (مبنى رئيسي لبنك) وهنا بدأت الحيرة، فمن جهة: إذا عملت للفوز بهذا المشروع وتابعت مراحل بنائه فسوف أشارك في إقامة مؤسسة ربوية، ومن جهة أخرى: إن تغاضيت عن الموضوع ولم تفز الشركة بالمشروع فسأكون مقصراً ولم أتم ما أنا مؤتمن عليه. وفي الحالتين سيكون ما أجنيه قد خالطه بعض الشبهة.

أنا واقع في حيرة من أمري.. وقد فكرت بأن أعتذر للشركة عن متابعة المشروع، ولكن لا يوجد أحد غيري بالفرع لمتابعته مما يضعني في موقف ليس بجيد أمام إدارة الشركة، خصوصاً أن سجلي منذ أن بدأت العمل في هذه الشركة حافل بالإنجازات ولي تقدير جيد لدى رؤسائي المباشرين مع العلم أن نسبة المسلمين في الشركة لا تتجاوز 10%.

الشق الثاني من السؤال (وهو الأصعب) هو أننا كشركة نعمل بالعادة كمقاول فرعي لدى مقاول رئيسي قد ربح هو المشروع بالكامل... أحد المقاولين الذين ينافسون للحصول على المشروع، هو شركة لها علاقة ممتازة بشركتنا لدرجة أنه إذا فاز بالمشروع فسوف يتصل بنا مباشرة لإتمام الاتفاق.. وفي هذا الحالة سيكون من واجباتي متابعة المشروع والعمل فيه بحكم أنه هذا يقع ضمن مسؤولياتي.

أعتذر ثانية على الإطالة، وأتمنى أن تنصحوني بما هو أسلم لديني.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فكون الأخ السائل يتحرى الحلال في راتبه دليل على إيمانه وتقواه، وسؤاله يشهد بذلك أيضا، فنسأل الله أن يزيده توفيقا، والذي نراه في جواب سؤالك هو أنه إذا كان المشروع لبنك ربوي فإنه لا يجوز الإعانة على المشروع المشار إليه ما دام لبنك ربوي بأي أنواع الإعانة لا متابعة ولا إشرافا ولا غير ذلك، والدليل قوله تعالى: وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة: 2} ولو فرض أن غيرك تابعه وفازت به شركتكم أو فازت به الشركة الأخرى التي ذكرت أن لها علاقة بشركتكم أو وكلت لكم الإشراف على المشروع لم يجز لك المشاركة في ذلك، وما دمت قد ذكرت أن سمعتك في العمل طيبة فيما سبق، فلعل هذا يكون لك شافعا عند الشركة في قبول عذرك إذا اعتذرت إليهم، وبينت لهم وجهة نظرك الشرعية في الموضوع، وأنه لا يمنعك من العمل فيه إلا أنك تعتقد حرمة ذلك، واجعل نصب عينيك قول الله تبارك وتعالى: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا * وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ {الطلاق: 2-3} وقول الله تعالى: وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْراً {الطلاق: 4} وانظر الفتوى رقم: 26178 والفتوى رقم: 100700. 
ولا يفوتنا أن ننبهك إلى أن الحديث الذي ذكرته: طهروا أموالكم بالصدقات. لم نجد له ذكرا في كتب السنة ودواوينها، ولا شك أن الصدقة تطهر صاحبها، لقوله تعالى: خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا {التوبة: 103}، ولكن لا يصح نسبة حديث إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل التأكد من أنه قاله حتى ولو كان معناه صحيحا.
والله أعلم.​*المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم إعداد تقرير لكلفة مشروع قد ينجز بقرض ربوي
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  117097
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  21 محرم 1430
* السؤال: *​ 







أنا مهندس معماري...هل يجوز للمهندس إعداد تقرير يبين فيه كلفة المشروع المزمع إنجازه مع علمه أن الزبون سوف يظهر بالوثيقة من أجل الحصول على قرض من بنك ربوي، هذا وأشير أن جميع البنوك تطلب رخصة البناء والتي أعدت من قبل المهندس، فهل أكون قد أعنت على المنكر في هذه الحالة؟

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
*فإن إعداد تقارير تبين كلفة مشروع لمن يعلم أنه يستعين بها على الحصول على قرض ربوي لا يجوز؛ كما في الفتوى رقم: 31957، لما في ذلك من الإعانة على الإثم, وقد قال تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:1}.*
* وقد نص أهل العلم كما في الفتوى رقم : 445، على حرمة بيع العنب لمن يصنع منه خمرا.*​ *والله أعلم.*​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* الإشراف على مشاريع بنك ربوي له فرع إسلامي
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  115532
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  04 ذو الحجة 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا مهندس أعمل في شركة عالمية في دبي، حصلت مؤخراً على عرض عمل جيد في أحد البنوك (البنك له جزء إسلامي وجزء ربوي)، عملي سيكون في المجال الهندسي للإشراف على المشاريع الممولة من البنك ولا علاقة لي بالأمور المالية المباشرة، فأرجو معرفة رأي الشرع في العمل في البنك؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإذا كانت الأعمال التي ستوكل إليك تابعة للفرع الإسلامي من البنك المذكور وتتم هذه المشاريع بعقود شرعية فلا مانع من الإشراف عليها.
أما إن كانت تتم بعقود ربوية فستكون أنت معيناً للبنك في عمله الباطل بإشرافك على هذه المشاريع والإعانة على الإثم منهي عنها شرعاً، لقوله تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم تقديم المقاول هدية للمهندس المسؤول عن المشروع
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  115411
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  28 ذو القعدة 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا مهندسة من المعروف أن الوزارة تقدم للمقاول سيارات حتى يعطى المهندس المشرف على المشروع سيارة ولكن هذا المقاول أعطاني سيارة من جيبه الخاص وقال لي إنها هدية ولا يريدها أو يريد مقابلا، مع العلم أن العمل يتم بشكل رسمي ولا يوجد أي مخلافات أو مراوغات، فهل تعتير الهدية حلالا أم حراما, أي أني لا أقوم بأي شيء خاطئ بالعمل أو اختلاس أو تزوير, تصحيحا لسؤالي السابق حيث المقاول أعطاني السيارة وأنا المهندسة المشرفة على المشروع؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن المقاول لا يعطي المهندس المشرف على المشروع مثل هذا العطاء إلا وهو يريد منه محاباته على حساب العمل، وفي الحديث: هدايا العمال غلول. رواه أحمد وصححه الألباني. وفي الحديث: .. هلا جلس في بيت أبيه وأمه فينظر أيهدى له أم لا. رواه البخاري ومسلم.
فلا موجب لهذه الهدية إلا العمل الواجب، والذي يأخذ العامل أجره مقابله من جهة عمله لا من غيرها، وعليه فترد السائلة السيارة الخاصة وتطلب سيارة العمل، وراجعي في حكم عمل المرأة كمهندسة الفتوى رقم: 5807.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم الربح المستفاد من مال اكتسب من العمل أثناء الدوام
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  114870
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  18 ذو القعدة 1429
* السؤال: *​ 



كنت أعمل في شركة وفي أثناء عملي كنت أعمل لحسابي حتى وقفت على رجلي استقلت من الشركة مع العلم أني لم أقصر فى عملي بشهادة أصحاب الشركة وحاليا عملي أصبح شركة لها ثقل في السوق ويعمل بها ما يقرب من عشرين مهندسا فهل المال الذي أسست به الشركة حرام؟ وما العمل مع العلم بأن الشركة السابقة أكلت علي عمولة قدرها 42400 جنيه؟

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن سؤالك يشتمل على ثلاثة أمور:
1- المال الذي استفدته مما كنت تقوم به من عمل أثناء عملك، والجواب أنه لا يجوز للأجير الخاص أن يعمل في وقت عمله لنفسه لما في ذلك من تفويت المنفعة على المؤجر ومن الإضرار به، فإن قام بذلك كان للمؤجر قيمة ما فوته من منفعته لغيره، وقيل يرجع بما أخذه الأجير من عمل لغيره، ولبيان ذلك راجع الفتوى رقم: 93528.
2- ربح المال المأخوذ بغير طريقة شرعية وهو هنا ما يقابل ما فوته من منفعة لرب العمل، والجواب أن للعلماء خلافا في ربح المال المأخوذ بغير حق، ولبيان ذلك راجع الفتوى رقم: 10486، والفتوى رقم: 57000.
3- ظلم المؤجر أجيره بمنع حق له، والجواب أنه في هذه الحالة يجوز للمستأجر أن يأخذ حقه منه خفية إذا لم يجد وسيلة لأخذ حقه غير ذلك، وهو ما يعرف بمسألة الظفر، ولبيان أقوال العلماء فيها راجع في ذلك الفتوى رقم: 28871.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* يجب إخبار الجهة المعنية بمخالفة مقتضى العقد
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  114686
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  14 ذو القعدة 1429
* السؤال: *​ 





أعمل مهندسا في مجال المقاولات والحمد لله ربنا أكرمني وفتحت مكتبا صغيرا أنا وصديق لي وكانت أول شغلانة هي أن اتفقت أنا وشركة مقاولات (تعمل في الاستثمار العقاري) أن أنفذ لها بند دهانات بنوع معين(دهانات سيجما) فوجئت أنها مادة ضعيفة فاستبدلتها بأخرى(دهانات باكين) أجود وأرخص وهذا مخالف للعقد واعتقد أني مخطئ، وهذه الشركة أصحاب نفوذ عالية فإن ذهبت إليهم وقلت لهم ما حدث يوجد احتمال بالبطش أو سيكون هناك إلحاق أذي بي، فهل هناك شيء آخر أفعله -غير أن أذهب لهم وأحدثهم بما فعلت- لأكفر عما فعلت؟ برجاء الرد.

*الفتوى: *​ 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالمقاول إذا قدم العمل والمواد صار العقد بينه وبين الطرف الآخر عقد استصناع، وفي هذه الحالة يجب بيان العمل والمادة من حيث نوعها وغير ذلك مما يلزم علمه وتؤدي جهالته إلى المنازعة والاختلاف، وعلى المقاول الالتزام ببنود العقد وشروطه، فإذا حدد العقد نوعاً خاصاً من المواد لم يجز للمقاول إبدال هذا النوع بنوع آخر، لحديث: المسلمون على شروطهم. رواه أحمد.
وعليه؛ فلا بد من إخبار الشركة بحقيقة الأمر لأنهم أصحاب الحق في قبول هذا التصرف أو رده وتحميل المقاول قيمة الضرر الحاصل أو مسامحته.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم رسم المهندس مشروعا يتضمن محلا لتقديم الخمر
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  114345
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  05 ذو القعدة 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

شاب يعمل مهندسا ومطلوب منه أن يرسم مشروعا يتضمن رسم بار لتقديم الخمور، فهل يقبل أم يرفض أم يرسم المشروع كله ما عدا البار، فأفتونا مأجورين؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
أما رسم محل تقديم الخمور فلا شك أنه غير جائز، لما فيه من المعاونة على الفساد، قال تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}، وإذا لم يكن هناك ارتباط بينه وبين المشروع، كما لو كان سوقاً تجارية، فلا حرج في رسم باقي المشروع... أما إذا كان مرتبطاً به فيحرم رسم المشروع جميعاً.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* كبف يخدم المهندس المعماري الإسلام
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  114178
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  04 ذو القعدة 1429
* السؤال: *​ 









أنا مهندس معماري ولا أعرف كيف أن الهندسة المعمارية ممكن أن تخدم الإسلام وأنا أرى أن المسلمين بلغوا أوج عظمتهم وهم يسكنون بيوتا من الطين والشعر وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى في أحاديث عن التطاول في البنيان والترف فيه والارتفاع وأنا أعلم أن كثيرا من الأبنية العالية والفخمة فيها من الإنفاق الزائد والشعوب المسلمة محتاجة إلى رغيف الخبز والفقراء في كل مكان وكيف أن ناطحات السحاب والعمارة المتقدمة مثلا ممكن أن تخدم الإسلام والمسلمين اليوم دلوني بالله عليكم لأني أريد أن أصحح نيتي قبل المباشرة بممارسة هذه المهنة؟  



*الفتوى: *​ 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:  
فإن الهندسة المعمارية يمكن أن تخدم الإسلام، فقد يوفق الله المهندس لتخطيط وبناء مساجد ومدارس دينية أو مساكن وقفية أو استغلال أرض صغيرة ليبني عليها أكثر ما يمكن أن ينتفع به المسلمون، ولا شك أن التطاول في البنيان قد وردت أحاديث صحيحة بأنه من أشراط الساعة، لكن ذلك لا يقتضي ذما لكثرة أو طول البنيان كما بينه الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في شرح الطحاوية، فكثرة المال وسعة الدور هما من الأمور المحمودة إن لم يترتب عليها طغيان أو بطر أو تفاخر أو إضاعة للحقوق. 
وبناء عليه، فاحرص على نفع الإسلام والمسلمين بما تستطيع من الخدمة في مجال تخصصك وغيره من المجالات، وأما ارتفاع شأن المسلمين في العصر الأول فسببه قوة الإيمان والقيام بأمر الله تعالى. 
وراجع الفتاوى التالية أرقامها: 32949، 18945، 40205، 103134، 54698.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم تقديم شهادة خبرة مزورة 
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  112743
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  19 رمضان 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا شاب أبلغ من العمر 30 سنة حصلت على شهادة مهندس بدرجة حسن منذ 4 سنوات وقد حاولت البحث عن عمل منذ ذلك التاريخ ولكن دون جدوى فلم يسمح لي حتى بالقيام بتربص وذلك بدعوى أنه ليس لي خبرة 
في الآونة الأخيرة هنالك مناظرة تشترط شهادة خبرة كي أستطيع الدخول إلى الامتحان الكتابي وقد عرض عليّ صديق أن يعطيني شهادة خبرة فقط لأتمكن من الدخول في الامتحان، فهل هذا الأمر جائز أم لا، مع العلم بأني لم أعمل معه في الشركة وأن وضعي الاجتماعي سيئ وأني أثق في قدراتي على النجاح إن توفرت لي الفرصة
دلوني على الحق؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً وادعو لي بالتوفيق.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فلا يجوز إصدار شهادة خبرة مزورة، ولا يخفى ما جاء في شهادة الزور من الوعيد، فعن أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه قال: كنا جلوساً عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر ثلاثاً: الإشراك بالله، وعقوق الوالدين، وكان متكئاً فجلس، فقال: ألا وقول الزور وشهادة الزور، فما زال يكررها حتى قلنا ليته سكت. متفق عليه.
وننصحك بالسعي في البحث عن رزقك بالطرق الحلال، ونذكرك بما ورد في الحديث: إن روح القدس نفث في روعي أن نفساً لن تموت حتى تستكمل أجلها وتستوعب رزقها، فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب، ولا يحملن أحدكم استبطاء الرزق أن يطلبه بمعصية الله، فإن الله تعالى لا ينال ما عنده إلا بطاعته. رواه أبو نعيم والطبراني والبزار وصححه الألباني. نسأل الله عز وجل أن يوفقك ويغنيك بحلاله عن حرامه، وراجع في ذلك الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 17590، 25414، 13172.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم أخذ المهندس نسبة مئوية من تكلفة بناء المشروع
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  112452
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  09 رمضان 1429
* السؤال: *​ 



قال أحد الشيوخ في درس إنه لا يجوز لمهندس أن يفرض نسبه مئوية من تكلفه البناء كأرباح له لأنه قد يكون في ذلك غبن للزبون و بيع جهالة حيث إن المهندس سيستخدم مواد عالية الجودة وغالية الثمن لا يحتاجها الزبون, لأجل أن تزداد أرباحه لأنه كلما زاد الإنفاق زادت الأرباح للمهندس، وعليه فإن على المهندس أن يتفق مع الزبون على مبلغ معين كأجرة على بناء المشروع قبل البدء به، وليس له أن يفرض نسبه مئوية من تكلفة المشروع، وأن ذلك حرام، ولكن يحتج المهندسون بأن بعض المشاريع قد تستغرق عشر سنوات أو أكثر وأن المبلغ الذي اتفق عليه في بداية المشروع سوف يصبح مبلغا زهيدا بعد مرور عشر سنوات أو أكثر، وعليه فهم يستخدمون نسبه الطريقة المئوية في الأرباح، وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون غبن في ذلك لأنه سوف يتم الاتفاق مع الزبون مسبقا على نوعية المواد كلها وأسعارها ضمن جداول التخمين لتكلفة المشروع، فهل المعاملة بالنسبة المئوية في هذه الصورة جائزة أم لا؟

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
*فإذا كان المقصود أن الزبون يتفق مع المهندس على أن يشيد المبنى بمواد من عنده فهذا العقد يعرف عند العلماء بعقد الاستصناع، وحكمه الجواز عند الحنفية إذا توفرت شروطه لديهم وهي:*
*1 – بيان جنس المستصنع ونوعه وقدره وأوصافه المطلوبة. *
*2 – تحديد الأجل.*
*ويجوز فيه تأخير الثمن والمثمن معا خلافا للجمهور الذين يشترطون فيه شروط السلم, فلا بد عندهم من تعجيل رأس المال.*
*وقد صدر عن المجمع الفقهي التابع لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي قرار بجوازه وفقا لمذهب الأحناف جاء فيه:** إن عقد الاستصناع – وهو عقد وارد على العمل والعين في الذمة – ملزم للطرفين إذا توافرت فيه الأركان والشروط.*
*ثانياً: يشترط في عقد الاستصناع ما يلي:*
*أ-**بيان جنس المستصنع ونوعه وقدره وأوصافه المطلوبة.*
*‌ب-**أن يحدد فيه الأجل.*
*ثالثاً: يجوز في عقد الاستصناع تأجيل الثمن كله، أو تقسيطه إلى أقساط معلومة لآجال محددة.*
*رابعاً: يجوز أن يتضمن عقد الاستصناع شرطاً جزائياً بمقتضى ما اتفق عليه العاقدان ما لم تكن هناك ظروف قاهرة.*
*وبناء على ما ذكر من شروطه فإن المهندس لا يمكن أن يتصرف إلا وفق ما وصف له، **فلا يجوز أن يستخدم موادا غير المتفق عليها، سواء كانت أعلى ثمنا أو أرخص مما هو متفق عليه.*
*وقد جاء في قرار للمجمع الفقهي بشأن عقد المقاولة: **إذا أجرى المقاول تعديلات أو إضافات دون اتفاق عليها فلا يستحق عوضاًَ زائداً على المسمى، ولا يستحق عوضاً عن التعديلات أو الإضافات.*
*أما بخصوص الفتوى المذكورة فقد أقر المجمع الفقهي التابع لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي تحديد الربح عن طريق فرض نسبة مئوية من التكاليف بشرط أن تكون التكاليف معلومة علما تاما وليست مخفية كما جاء في السؤال, وذلك في قراره المتعلق بعقد المقاولة حيث جاء فيه: **يجوز الاتفاق على تحديد الثمن بالطرق الآتية:*
*أ‌-**الاتفاق على ثمن بمبلغ إجمالي على أساس وثائق العطاءات والمخططات والمواصفات المحددة بدقة.*
*ب‌-**الاتفاق على تحديد الثمن على أساس وحدة قياسية يحدد فيها ثمن الوحدة والكمية وطبقاً للرسومات والتصميمات المتفق عليها.*
*ج‌-**الاتفاق على تحديد الثمن على أساس سعر التكلفة الحقيقية، ونسبة ربح مئوية. ويلزم في هذه الحال أن يقدم المقاول بيانات وقوائم مالية دقيقة ومفصلة وبمواصفات محددة بالتكاليف يرفعها للجهة المحددة في العقد ويستحق حينئذ التكلفة بالإضافة للنسبة المتفق عليها.** انتهى.*
*وهذا كما تقدم إذا كان المهندس يصنع هذا المبنى بمواد من عنده.*
*أما إذا كان المهندس لا يتولى إلا العمل والمواد يوفرها الزبون فالعقد عقد إجارة*, *و من شروط الإجارة أن تكون الأجرة معلومة محددة لأن الإجارة تأخذ حكم البيع والأجرة تأخذ حكم الثمن, ولا بد في الثمن من أن يكون معلوما لأن جهالته تؤدي إلى الغرر, **وفي الحديث: نهى عن استئجار الأجير حتى يبين له أجره. رواه أحمد.*
*وعلى هذا فإن كانت تكلفة المشروع معلومة فلا حرج أن تكون الأجرة نسبة محددة من تلك التكلفة لأن المطلوب هو العلم بالأجرة وقد حصل, وإما إن كانت التكلفة غير معلومة والأجرة نسبة منها لم يجز أن تكون الأجرة نسبة منها لحصول الجهالة, وقد يكون هذا هو الذي سمعتم من أنه لا يجوز. *
*ولتوضيح ذلك راجع الفتوى رقم: 73143**.*
* وللمزيد راجع الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 11224، 52619، 65418.*
*والله أعلم.*​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* التمييز بين المصاريف الإدارية والنسبة الربوية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  112321
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  06 رمضان 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا أعيش في بلد عربي مسلم ولكن للأسف لا توجد لدينا مصارف إسلامية. يوجد لدينا مصرف عقاري يقوم باقراض المواطنين لغرض بناء مساكن. فيقوم المصرف بإقراض مثلا مبلغ 30000 دينار ويطلب ترجيع 33000 دينار.
وعند سؤال المسؤولين عن هذا المصرف عن هذه الفائدة يقولون بأنها ليست فائدة وإنما هي رسوم خدمات. فالمصرف يريد أن يدفع رواتب الموظفين والمهندسيين الذين يقومون بمتابعة القروض الممنوحة والتأكد من أن المبلغ المقترض يستخدم لغرض البناء فقط وكذلك المصرف يحتاج لدفع ضرائب للدولة وفواتير التشغيل والصيانة.
والسؤال هو هل يجوز شرعا الاقتراض من هذا المصرف لغرض بناء منزل؟ وهل يجوز العمل مع هذا المصرف؟



*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإذا كان المصرف يطلب الزيادة مقابل القرض، وعند ما سئل المسؤولون عنها تعللوا بهذه العلل المذكورة في السؤال فهذه الزيادة فائدة ربوية، وبالتالي لا يجوز الاقتراض من هذا المصرف ولا العمل معه إلا للضرورة والضرورة تقدر بقدرها.
أما إذا كان المصرف يبين عند التعامل معه أن هذه الزيادة هي مصاريف إدراية مقابل متابعة القرض والإشراف الهندسي، فينظر فإذا كانت مبلغا ثابتا غير مرتبط بمبلغ القرض ومتناسب مع الجهد المبذول فهي جائزة لأن المصاريف الإدراية أو مصاريف الخدمة الفعلية تعتبر أجرة.
أما إذا كانت نسبة مرتبطة بالقرض تزيد بزيادة المبلغ المقترض وتنقص بنقصانه أو كانت غير متناسبة مع الجهد المبذول بحيث تكون ستارا على الربا فإن ذلك يكفي دليلا على أنها فائدة وليست أجرة، وبالتالي فإنها تكون حراما، ويمكنك أن تراجع في ذلك فتوانا رقم: 93421.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم العمل في بناء مسابح تابعة للمجمعات السكنية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  111348
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  09 شعبان 1429* السؤال: *​ 



أرجو منكم الإجابة على السؤال التالي:

أنا شاب تونسي تمكنت وبحمد الله من إتمام دراستي الجامعية وتخرجت برتبة مهندس معماري...بدأت منذ مدة بالبحث عن عمل مناسب يضمن لي رزقا حلالا... ... المشكلة أن أغلب المكاتب والمقاولات في بلدنا لا تراعي الحلال والحرام في ما تقوم به من عمل فالمهندسون فيها يقومون ببناء البنوك الربوية والنزل التي تقدم الخمور وقاعات السينما وقاعات الرقص ...الخ رفضت العمل بهذه المشاريع وواصلت البحث...

تمكنت والحمد لله منذ شهر من إيجاد وظيفة بإحدى شركات البعث العقاري المتخصصة في بناء التجمعات السكنية فقط...حيث تقوم هذه الشركة بشراء الأراضي ثم تسند لمجموعة من المهندسين من بينهم أنا مهمة القيام بتصميم والإشراف على تنفيذ هذه التجمعات السكنية المتكونة من مئات الشقق الفاخرة قصد بيعها بعد ذلك...

المشكلة المطروحة أنه في بعض هذه المشاريع يطلب منا أصحاب الشركة إضافة بعض الحدائق والمساحات الخضراء في المساحات المتبقية من الأرض أي بين البنايات السكنية وأحيانا يطلبون منا إضافة مسبح خاص بسكان هذه التجمعات السكنية قصد زيادة سعر هذه الشقق ...

السؤال هو التالي

الأصل في بناء التجمعات السكنية هو الحل والأصل في السباحة هو الحل ولكن ما حكم إضافة هذا المسبح بين المباني وخاصة أنه لا يخفى عليكم أننا لا نعرف من سيشتري ويقطن هذه الشقق؟

هل آثم بالمشاركة في تصميم والإشراف على بناء التجمعات السكنية التي تحتوي على مسبح إذا ما استعمل هذا المسبح في المستقبل ساكنون لا يراعون ستر عوراتهم عند السباحة فيه؟

لست أنا من يتخذ قرار زيادة هذه المسا بح ولست أنا من يبيع الشقق فما حكم المشاركة في هذه المشاريع؟



هل نأخذ بالأصل وهو أن هذه شقق خاصة بالسكن؟

 هل أنا أتكلف ما لا طاقة لي به...؟ 

 أرجو منكم الإجابة مع عدم إحالتي على إجابة أخرى جزاكم الله خيرا...

*الفتوى: *​ 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فالأصل هو أن بناء هذه المجمعات السكنية وهذه المسابح مباح، إلا إذا علم أن هذه المسابح سيتم فيها كشف العورات أو الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء، فيحرم بيعها وبناؤها والإعانة على ذلك، فإن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد، وما يوصل إلى الحرام يكون مثله. وقد نص العلماء على تحريم بيع العنب لمن يتخذه خمراً، لأن في ذلك إعانة له على ما حرم الله تعالى. قال عز وجل: وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ {المائدة:2} ونصوا أيضا على أن الأشياء التي يمكن استعمالها في الحلال، كما يمكن استعمالها في الحرام، الأصل فيها جواز بيعها، ما لم يعلم أو غلب على الظن أن المشتري سيستعملها الاستعمال المحرم، فلا يجوز البيع له في هذه الحالة. ولك أن تراجع في ذلك فتوانا رقم 26979 .
وبما أن هذه الشقق وهذه المسابح يجهل حال من سيقطن فيهما فلا حرج في بنائها والإعانة عليه ما لم يحصل يقين أو غلب ظن أنها سوف تستخدم في الحرام.
والله أعلم. ​*المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم التعامل مع المكاتب الهندسية الاجنبية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  109437
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  14 جمادي الثانية 1429
* السؤال: *​ 





أعمل مهندس تصميم مباني بدولة الإمارات بمكتب هندسي عربي ملك مواطن إماراتي وجاءت لي فرصة أخرى بمكتب أجنبي أمريكي هندسي أيضا في الإمارات يصمم مشروعات مباني داخل الإمارات 

مع العلم أن مكتبي الحالي يأخذ مشروعات بشراكة مع مكاتب أجنبية وأمريكية أقوم بتصميمها 

1- فهل يجوز لي الانتقال لهذا المكتب الأمريكي أم أنه حرام شرعا ؟

2- وكذلك هل ما يفعله مكتبي الحالي حرام لأخذ شغل من هذه المكاتب الأجنبية وهل أنا كموظف أأثم على ذلك؟ 

ولكم جزيل الشكر.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإذا كان المقصود هو السؤال عن حكم التعامل مع المكاتب الأجنبية فالجواب أنه لا مانع من التعامل معها سواء كنت موظفا أو صاحب مكتب لعدم وجود معنى شرعي يمنع التعامل معهم شريطة أن تكون العقود المبرمة مع هذه المكاتب لا تتعارض مع الشريعة وهذا الجواب يصلح لما سألت عنه من الانتقال إلى المكتب الأجنبي بشرط انتهاء عقدك مع المكتب السابق، ولما سألت عنه مما يفعله مكتبك الحالي. وقد بينا على سبيل العموم حدود التعامل مع غير المسلمين بيعا وشراء في الفتوى رقم: 3545.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* استعار سيارة الشركة فانقلبت وأصلحتها الشركة 
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  109419
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  13 جمادي الثانية 1429
* السؤال: *​ 





أنا مهندس استشاري أشرف على تنفيذ مشروع تقوم بتنفيذه شركة مقاولات، استعرت إحدى سيارات الشركة لقضاء مصلحة خاصة بي وأثناء عودتي صدمت وانقلبت السيارة وتهشمت، وتحملت الشركة مصاريف الإصلاح كاملة ولم تطالبني بشيء، فهل علي إثم أو أنا مطالب بسداد قيمة الإصلاح للشركة؟

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالسيارة المستعارة إذا تلفت في ما استعيرت من أجله بدون تفريط أو تعد من قبل المستعير فإنها غير مضمونة على المستعير، جاء في الروض المربع: وتضمن العارية المقبوضة في غير ما استعيرت له. وراجع للمزيد في ذلك الفتوى رقم: 105587.
وإذا كان الأخ تعدى أو فرط في استعمال السيارة فتلفت بسبب ذلك فهو ضامن، فإن عفت عنه الشركة مالكة السيارة فلا يلزمه شيء، ولكن ينبغي أن ينتبه إلى أن الاستعارة أو العفو عن تكلفة الإصلاح قد يكون رشوة من قبل شركة المقاولات بوصف المستعير مهندسا استشارياً، وذلك ليحابي الشركة على حساب المواصفات أو إنجاز العمل ونحو ذلك، فإنه في هذه الحالة لا تجوز الاستعارة ولا قبول العفو عن التعويض، كما ننبه إلى أن المعير للسيارة إذا لم يكن مخولاً بذلك من الجهة المالكة للسيارة فإن ذلك يعتبر تعدياً، وبالتالي تكون السيارة مضمونة على المتعدي.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم إنشاء موقع دعائي للشركات والمحلات والأفراد
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  108710
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  25 جمادي الأولى 1429
* السؤال: *​ 



أنشأت موقعا على الشبكة العنكبوتية فكرته الآتية: تقوم الشركات المصنعة (السيارات، الحواسب الآلية، الإلكترونيات...) والمحلات التجارية (الأسواق، المراكز التجارية، الصيدليات، محلات بيع الملابس، محلات بيع الأجهزة المنزلية، المكتبات، المطاعم، شركات التأمين...) وكذلك الأفراد (الأطباء، المهندسون، المحامون، أصحاب الحرف...) بالتسجيل عندي في الموقع مقابل اشتراك سنوي، فيضع المشترك تعريفا عن الشركة نفسها ومنتوجاتها أو خدماتها وعناوينها وكيفية الاتصال بها مثل رقم الهاتف والموقع الإلكتروني... وقد قمت بتعطيل خدمة رفع الصور، اللهم شعار الشركة ("لوجو"، والذي من الوارد أن تكون فيه صور ذوات الأرواح، وإن كان ذلك نادرا)، سؤالي الآن، أحسن الله إليكم: باعتبار أن هذا الموقع موجه إلى الشركات والمحلات في أوروبا، فمن الممكن أن تشترك في الموقع مطاعم ومقاهي ومحلات لبيع الملابس وقاعات الرياضة ومحامون وشركات تأمين... فهل يجوز قبول اشتراكات مثل هؤلاء، أم أن ذلك يدخل في باب التعاون على الإثم و العدوان، إن كان في الأمر تفصيل فأرجو منكم، حفظكم الله أن تفصلوا الأمر قدر الإمكان وتبينوا لي الضابط الشرعي الذي على أساسه أستطيع أن أقرر، هل أقبل المشترك أم أرفضه.. كما أن فتواكم هذه سأعرضها على بعض الإخوة الذين يعملون في هذا المجال أيضا، إنشاء المواقع على الشبكة المعلوماتية، وقد أنشرها في بعض المنتديات للنصح وتعميما للفائدة،علما أني راجعت بعض فتاواكم، ولكني للأسف لم أجد ما يروي غليلي، فأرجو منكم أن توضحوا لي المسألة، مع ما أمكن من التفصيل؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن الإنترنت سلاح ذو حدين يمكن أن يستخدم في الشر ويمكن أن يستخدم في الخير، وبعبارة أخرى له منافع ومضار، فمن استخدمه فيما فيه منفعة سلم من الإثم بل قد يؤجر إذا أحسن النية، ويكثر أجره بكثرة المنتفعين بما ينشر من الخير، ومن استخدمه فيما فيه مضرة لم يسلم من الإثم، ويكثر إثمه تبعاً لما ينشره من إثم ويدل عليه من محرم، فقد قال الله تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}، وقال تعالى: لِيَحْمِلُواْ أَوْزَارَهُمْ كَامِلَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُم بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ أَلاَ سَاء مَا يَزِرُونَ {النحل:25}.
وعن أبي مسعود الأنصاري قال: جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إني أبدع بي فاحملني، فقال: ما عندي، فقال: رجل يا رسول الله أنا أدله على من يحمله، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله. رواه مسلم.
 وعن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئاً. رواه مسلم.
وبناء على ذلك فلا يجوز لك أن تقبل اشتراكات الشركات التي يتضمن نشاطها أمراً محرماً كالتأمين التجاري وكبيع الخمور وبيع ملابس العري، ولا أن تقبل اشتراكات الأفراد الذين تتضمن أنشطتهم ذلك، والضابط أن كل من يكون نشاطه محرماً إما لذاته، وإما لما يؤول إليه لا يجوز قبول اشتراكه، وما كان نشاطه مباحاً جاز.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* العمل بشهادة حصل عليها ببعض الغش في الامتحان
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  108545
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  20 جمادي الأولى 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

أعمل كمهندس معماري وبفضل الله متميز في عملي ولدي حوالي 6 سنوات من الخبرة العملية في كبرى الشركات الهندسية في المنطقة، ومن أيام تذكرت أنه في أثناء فترة الإعداد للتسليم النهائي لمشروع التخرج الجامعي قبل حوالي 7 سنوات, وبينما أنا منهمك في وضع متطلبات التقديم النهائي للمشروع اتخذت ما أراه الآن خطأ فادحا من خلال طلبي, طمعا بالتفوق والدرجات من مهندس أكبر مني بسنتين ويتقن التعامل مع الألوان المائية أن يقوم بعمل بتلوين مقابل مبلغ من المال لرسومات مشروعي للتخرج الذي كنت من بداية فصل التخرج قد وضعت فكرته بنفسي وصممته وطورت تصاميمه ورسوماته بنفسي وبإشراف الاستاذ الجامعي, علما بأن المشروع عادة يسلم على مرحلتين رئيسيتين قبل التسليم النهائي وحصلت في المرحلة الأولى على ما أذكر على ثاني أعلى درجة في الدفعة والحمد لله, وحتى أن الرسومات التي لونها ذلك الشخص للتسليم النهائي كنت قد رسمتها كأساس (بالأبيض والأسود) بنفسي والمجسم الخشبي للمشروع عملته بنفسي بالمنجرة وتطلب مجهوداً شاقا والحمد لله، وللعلم أيضا أنني شاركت بالإشراف على بعض ما لون ذلك الشخص فكنت أقول رأيي في بعض ما عمل وقمت بوضع الألوان على جزء يسير من الرسومات دونما تدخل منه بل وبعد أن أنجز عمله أكملت كل ما أستطيع إكماله ضمن الوقت المسموح، فالحقيقة ونتيجة لكون أدائي طوال السنوات الجامعية ممتازا بالمحصلة على صعيد المشاريع فإنه كان من الممكن أن أقوم بالتلوين بنفسي دونما تلك المساعدة، ولكني لم أفعل يبدو لضيق الوقت ولجودة تلوين ذلك الشخص وقدر الله وما شاء فعل، وعلما بأنني نجحت في المناقشة على وجهه واضح ومتميز ولجنة التحكيم لم تقم بسؤالي عمن قام بتلوين الرسومات حتى أقول أنه أنا أو غيري، فكل ما قلته بالمناقشه والحمد لله على ما أذكر كان صادقا وكان إجابة على تساؤلات علمية وهندسية تختص بتصميم المشروع وهاأنا قد استغفرت الله وتبت عن ما فعلت من طلب والحصول على مساعدة ذلك الشخص لي في المشروع، وأرجو النظر أنه لو كنت على التزامي الديني الحالي وأنا طالب لما كنت فكرت في ذلك الفعل الذي أنا نادم عليه، أما الآن على الصعيد العملي في الشركات فالأغلب أننا لا نقوم بالتلوين المائي (الذي أيضا أتقنه بالمناسبة) وقليل من يقومون بهذا النوع القديم من الإظهار المعماري، ولكن نستخدم الكمبيوتر في كل التصاميم والحمد لله أنا متمتيز بذلك وأقوم بأعمالي بتفوق ومدرائي الحاليين توقعوا لي منذ أشهر قليلة بمستقبل زاهر مع الشركة بإذن الله، والسؤال: هل هناك علي شيء, أو شبهة (لا قدر الله) في شهادتي التي تخرجت عليها وعملي بها كمهندس معماري؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

خلاصة الفتوى:
لا يجوز الغش في الامتحان، ومن تاب من الغش وكان متقناً لمجال خدمته فليس عليه من حرج في العمل بالشهادة التي تحصل عليها.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فليس من شك في أن واجب الطالب في أي امتحان يشارك فيه هو أن يعتمد على نفسه ولا يستفيد من غيره إلا في حدود ما تسمح به النظم المعمول بها، وطلب المساعدة من الغير خارج ما تسمح به النظم يعتبر غشاً في الامتحانات وهو محرم، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح: من غش فليس مني. رواه مسلم.
إلا أن ما يبدو منك من الندم على هذا الفعل يعتبر بداية جيدة للتوبة، وعليك أن تعقد العزم أن لا تعود إلى مثل هذا الفعل، والتوبة إذا أخلص فيها العبد فإنها تكفر ذنبه، وفيما يخص عملك بهذه الشهادة -وأنت متقن للمهنة التي كلفت بها- فإنه لا حرج عليك في ذلك إن شاء الله تعالى، ولك أن تراجع في ذلك الفتوى رقم: 31995.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم إفشاء الموظف أسرار مهنته
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  107429
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  22 ربيع الثاني 1429
* السؤال: *​ 





ما حكم المهندس يفشي سر مهنته ينصح بعض أصدقائه بشراء بعض الأراضي لأنه يعلم هيكلتها؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن كان هذا المهندس يعمل في مؤسسة تشترط عليه عدم إفشاء مثل هذه الأمور فلا يجوز له إفشاؤها، وأما إن لم تكن تشترط عليه ذلك أو كان يعمل على وجه مستقل فلا حرج عليه في إفشائها، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 53697.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم العمل في تصميم الفنادق السياحية 
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  106007
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  12 ربيع الأول 1429
* السؤال: *​ 





أنا زوجة مهندس عمارة وديكور يعمل فى أكبر شركة سياحة بمصر والتي تنقسم إلى عدة شركات ومنها شركة المشروعات والهندسة وهى المسئولة عن بناء المراكب والفنادق السياحية وغير مسئولة عن كيفية إدارتها ويعمل كمدير مشروعات بهذه الشركة.

وسؤالي هو هل عمله حرام أم حلال؟

خاصة وأنني لاحظت انه أحيانا يطلب منه عمل تصميمات لأشياء داخل الفندق غير منطقية

مثال: طلب منه صاحب العمل أن تكون أبواب حمامات الشاور من الزجاج الشفاف؟؟؟!!!!

وقام هو بالتحايل على ذلك بجعل الجزء السفلى منها من الزجاج المصنف

فزوجي متدين والحمد لله ولكننا نريد أن نطمئن إلى حلية ما يحصل عليه من راتب؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فمن المعلوم أن الفنادق والمؤسسات السياحية في هذا العصر تحفها مخالفات شرعية عديدة من تهيئة الأماكن لبيع الخمور والحفلات الماجنة وارتكاب الفواحش ونحو ذلك، وعليه فلا يجوز لزوجك العمل في تصميم هذه الفنادق والمؤسسات ولو لم يكن مسؤولا عن إدارتها، والراتب المأخوذ على ذلك حرام، وذلك لعموم قوله تعالى: وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللهَ إِنَّ اللهَ شَدِيدُ العِقَابِ {المائدة:2} ومن ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه. وراجعي الفتوى رقم:47489، والفتوى رقم: 32762.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* المال المكتسب من اكتتاب لانتداب مهندسين لبنك ربوي
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  105385
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  25 صفر 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

لي صديق شارك في إعداد مناظرة كتابية لفائدة بنك ربوي لانتداب مهندسين فهل يجوز له أخذ أجر على ذلك؟ 


*الفتوى: *​ 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإنه ما كان يجوز لصديقك المشاركة فيما يؤدي إلى انتداب أو اكتتاب مهندسين أو موظفين لصالح البنك الربوي، لما في ذلك من الإعانة على الوصول إلى المعصية وتشجيعها، فالوسائل في الشرع لها حكم المقاصد، ومن القواعد الفقهية وسيلة الشيء كهو، ومعناها أن وسيلة الحرام حرام ووسيلة الحلال حلال، لأن الله تعالى يقول: وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ.
وإذا قلنا بعدم جواز المشاركة في هذا النوع من الأعمال فإنه لا يجوز أخذ أجرة مقابلها.
هذا ، وبإمكانك أن تطلع على المزيد في الفتويين التاليتين: 50589، 96652. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم تكليف الموظف بمهمات وهمية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  104730
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  06 صفر 1429
* السؤال: *​ 



أخي الكريم أنا مهندسة موظفة في دائرة حكومية والدوام ينتهي في الساعة الثالثة ولكن في قسمنا نحن نضطر إلى الخروج في مهمات إلى مناطق مجاورة، وقد تصل الساعة إلى الثانية عشرة ولا تجد أحدا في القسم وعندما لا نخرج في مهمات تقوم رئيسة القسم بإعطائنا مهمات وهمية في أغلب الأحيان للانصراف وعدم التعرض للمساءلة، فما حكم ذلك بالنسبة لي علما أننا لدينا نظام مناوبات في القسم والتي عليها المناوبة تبقى. 

وسؤالي الثاني أحيانا نقوم بكتابة مهمات وهمية من الصباح لعدم وجود عمل لدينا وننصرف في الحادي عشرة مثلا فما حكم ذلك.

 وثالثا: إذا كان فعلي هذا حراما فما حكم راتبي الذي قبضته علما أنني حديثة العهد بالوظيفة أي أنني لم أكمل 6 أشهر.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الخلاصة:
يجب على العالمين في أي قطاع كان وخاصة في القطاع العام مراعاة الأمانة التي اؤتمنوا عليها بالعمل حسب تعليمات الجهات التي يتبعونها.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن الموظفين في الدوائر الحكومية يعتبرون أجراء مؤتمنين ويتقاضون أجورا مقابل قيامهم بالأعمال المنوطة بهم، فعلى هؤلاء أن يؤدوا عملهم على أحسن وجه، وأن يلتزموا بالعقود والشروط المتفق عليها مع هذه الدوائر؛ لقوله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ {المائدة:1} ولحديث: المسلمون على شروطهم. رواه أحمد.
وإذا كان يوجد مسؤول في هذه الدوائر يسيء استعمال منصبه ويتجاوز صلاحياته ويفعل ما ليس مخولا بفعله فلا يجوز للموظفين طاعته في ذلك ولا متابعته على أخطائه؛ لقوله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لَا يَضُرُّكُمْ مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهتديتم.{المائدة:105}، ومن الهداية إنكار المنكر بحسب الطاقة. 
وعليه، فإذا ترك الموظف عمله وخرج قبل انتهاء مدة العمل بدون إذن من شخص مخول بالإذن فإنه لا يستحق من الأجرة إلا بقدر ما عمل، وراجعي للمزيد الفتوى رقم: 19755 ، وراجعي في حكم عمل المرأة كمهندسة الفتوى رقم: 5807.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم تزوير تصنيف الشركات والمهندسين
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  104529
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  02 صفر 1429
* السؤال: *​ 



أعمل في مؤسسة خاصة ولي مهارة ببعض برامج الكمبيوتر وصاحب العمل يطلب مني صنع بعض الشهادات (غير الصحيحة) لمهندسي الشركة أو خاصته بتصنيف الشركة.. مثال الشركة مصنفة على الدرجة الثالثة ويود صنع شهادة لها أنها على الدرجة الثانية أو الأولى ومهندس غير مصنف يطلب مني عمل شهادة له أنه مصنف وهذا طبعاً يخدم مصلحة العمل ويترتب عليه أخذ بعض الأعمال من الجهات التي تقدم لها هذه الشهادات وبدونها لن نحصل على العمل مع أن الشركة مؤهلة للقيام بالعمل، لكنه النظام العام.. وقد لا يترتب عليها ضرر لأي أحد وربما يستدعى الأمر التمادي في الكذب من الشخص صاحب الشهادة المصنفة؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

*فالكذب في الشهادات والوثائق حرام شرعا ولو لم يلحق ذلك ضررا بأحد، فليس من شروط تحريم الكذب أن يتضرر أحد به.*
*مع أننا لا نقر السائل على أن استلام الشركة للأعمال بناء على شهادات مزورة لن يلحق ضررا بأحد فإن تصنيف الشركات والمهندسين يراد منه مصلحة الناس ودفع الضرر عنهم، وفي إصدار شهادات مزورة لهذه الشركة محذور ثالث وهو أنها تنال ما لا يحق لها بناء على هذه الشهادات.*
* وبالجملة فلا يجوز للأخ السائل طاعة صاحب العمل في عمل هذه الشهادات المزورة، ويجب عليه التوبة إلى الله عز وجل وإصلاح ما أفسد بإخبار الجهات التي تتعامل شركته معها بناء على الشهادات المزورة، وليفعل ذلك بأي وسيلة ممكنة لا تعود عليه بضرر يصعب تحمله.*
*والله أعلم.*​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم الإشراف على بناء معهد ثانوي مختلط
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  104275
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  26 محرم 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

أرجو منكم الإجابة على السؤال التالي... أنا طالب أدرس بالسنة النهائية هندسة معمارية بتونس... للتحصل على الشهادة النهائية تطلب منا إدارة الجامعة القيام بتربص إجباري مدته ثمانية أشهر بأحد المكاتب الهندسية أو بأحد شركات المقاولات... توكلت على الله وبدأت بالبحث عن مكان أقوم فيه بهذا التربص... المشكلة أن أغلب المكاتب والمقاولات في بلدنا لا تراعي الحلال والحرام في ما تقوم به من عمل فالمهندسون فيها يقومون ببناء البنوك الربوية والنزل التي تقدم الخمور وقاعات السينما وقاعات الرقص... إلخ رفضت العمل بهذه المشاريع وواصلت البحث... منذ أسبوعين وجدت تربصا بشركة مقاولات وقد أسندت لي مهمة مراقبة وتنفيذ مشروع بناء معهد ثانوي بمنطقة ريفية بتونس وقد قبلت الإشراف على الموقع الإنشائي لهذا المعهد... أخبرت أحد أصدقائي الملتزمين بما أعمل فأجابني بأن الأمر قد يكون فيه شبهة وذلك لأن أغلب المعاهد الثانوية في تونس مختلطة... وهل أواصل القيام بالتربص في هذا الموقع خاصة وأن الأصل في بناء المعاهد هو الحل لأنها ترفع الجهل عن المسلمين ولحاجتي الماسة للقيام بهذا التربص فهل أأثم بالإشراف على هذا المعهد وأتحمل أوزار الاختلاط بين التلاميذ والتلميذات رغم أني لست من يقوم بتعيين التلاميذ وإنما أكتفي بالمساعدة في بناء المبنى.. فهل أنا أتكلف ما لا طاقة لي به... أرجو منكم الإجابة مع عدم إحالتي على إجابة أخرى؟ 

*الفتوى: *​ 

خلاصة الفتوى:
المعاهد تبنى للدراسة، وليست تبنى للاختلاط، وبالتالي فلا حرج في مراقبة وتنفيذ المشروع المذكور.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
نسأل الله أن يزيدنا وإياك هدى، ويجنبنا جميعاً الشبهات، ويرزقنا الحلال، وليس من شك في أن الإعانة على الإثم إثم، لقول الله تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}، لكن الأصل في المعاهد -كما ذكرت أنت- هو الحل، وأنها تراد لإزاحة الجهل عن المسلمين... وليس الاختلاط هدفاً من أهدافها، وإنما هو أمر عمت البلوى به فيها، ولو كان وجود الاختلاط في المعاهد يحرم بناءها، لوجب القول بتحريم الهندسة العصرية من أصلها، لأنه لا تكاد تخلو مؤسسة من الاختلاط، خصوصاً في البلدان التي لا تلتزم التزاماً كبيراً بالدين، وعليه فلا نرى عليك حرجاً في ممارسة مراقبة وتنفيذ مشروع بناء المعهد المذكور.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* خصم قيمة وقت المقابلات الخاصة أثناء العمل
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  103562
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  06 محرم 1429
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا أعمل مهندس مبيعات فى إحدى الشركات الخاصة، ولكني أتخذ هذا العمل مؤقتا لأنه ليس تخصصي، والسؤال هو: أنا أقوم بالبحث عن عمل آخر عن طريق إعلانات الجرائد وأحيانا تتصل بي إحدى الشركات الأخرى وتحدد لي ميعاد مقابلة، ولكن للأسف يكون الميعاد خلال وقت عملي فى شركة المبيعات ونظراً لطبيعة عملي يمكنني فى خلال قيامي بإحدى الزيارات لعملاء الشركة أن أتخذ بعض الوقت للمرور لعمل مقابلة فى الشركات التي تتصل بي، ولكني أعلم أن وقت المقابلة الذي أتخذه لعمل المقابلة هو ملك لشركة المبيعات وأتقاضى عليه أجرا، ولكني فى نفس الوقت يجب أن أبحث عن عمل فى تخصصي ففكرت أن أحسب الوقت الذي أتخذه لأجراء المقابلات وأخصم قيمته من راتبي دون أن يعلم صاحب الشركة أني قد أتخذت هذا الوقت لأمور لا تخص العمل، فهل هذا يجوز وماذا أفعل، هدانى الله وإياكم إلى ما يحب ويرضى؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فما فكرت أن تفعله من حساب الوقت الذي تتخذه لإجراء المقابلات وخصم قيمته من راتبك... هو الواجب عليك إذا حصل بالفعل أنك قمت بتلك المقابلات، قال في منح الجليل: ... كذلك أجيرك للخدمة يؤاجر نفسه من غيرك يوماً أو أكثر فلك أخذ الأجر أو تركه وإسقاط حصة ذلك اليوم من الأجر عنك. ابن يونس: إن أجر نفسه فيما يشابه ما آجرته فيه أو يقاربه، وأما إن آجرته على الرعاية شهراً بدينار فأجر نفسه في الحصاد، أو آجرته يخدمك في الغزو فقاتل وأسهم له في الغنيمة عشرة دنانير، فهذا وشبهه لا يكون فيه إلا إسقاط حصة ما عطل من عملك من الأجر. انتهى.
وأما قبل القيام بتلك المقابلات فالواجب أن لا تقوم بها إلا بإذن من رب العمل، لأنه قد ملك الوقت الذي تعاقد معك عليه، ولا يحق لك فسخ العقد في بعض ذلك الوقت إلا برضا منه.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* ترسية المناقصة على الشركة الخاصة بأحد الموظفين
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  103212
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  26 ذو الحجة 1428
* السؤال: *​ 



أنا أعمل في مجال المقاولات على حسابي الخاص ولكن لأعمال بسيطة بالإضافة إلى عملي في القطاع العام بمصلحة حكومية بوظيفة مهندس مشرف لصيانة المباني بمقابل مادي وقدره مائتا دينار ليبي وقامت المصلحة الحكومية التي أعمل بها (بمشروع صيانة للمباني بالإضافة إلى بناء سور) والإجراء المتبع في الشركة هو عرض الموضوع على لجنة المشتريات وتقوم بإحضار ثلاثة عروض وتتم المفاضلة بينهم من حيث المواصفات و السعر وتتم الترسية على العرض الأفضل، سؤالي هو أن مدير المصلحة وأعضاء لجنة المشتريات طلبوا مني إحضار عروض على أن تكون شركتي البسيطة من ضمن العروض حتى يتم الترسية عليها، فهل هذا حرام أم لا، مع العلم بأني قمت بسؤال بعض المشايخ في ليبيا وأفتوني بعدم جواز هذه الخدمة لأني موظف في نفس المصلحة وأتقاضى منها مرتبا، علماً بأن المرتب بسيط جداً لا يتناسب وحجم العمل الذي أقوم به ولا بمستوى المعيشة في ليبيا، ففي حالة عدم جواز الخدمة هل يمكنني أن أتنازل عن مرتبي الشهري وأخذ إجازة بدون مرتب حتى أتمكن من القيام بالعمل المكلف به في شركتي علماً بأني إذا قمت بتنفيذ المشروع سوف تتحسن حالتي المادية؟

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالواجب على القائمين على شأن المناقصة في الشركة التي يعمل بها الأخ السائل أن ينظروا إلى العروض المقدمة بما يعود بالمصلحة على الجهة التي يعملون بها، فإنهم وكلاء عنها والوكيل يعمل لمصلحة موكله فيكون النظر إلى هذه العروض على هذا الأساس فيختارون أجودها عملاً ومواصفات وأقلها سعراً، ولا يلتفت إلى حاجة المتقدمين للمناقصة أو غير ذلك من الاعتبارات قبل النظر إلى مصلحة الجهة التي وكلتهم.
وعليه فإذا تعاملت اللجنة مع العروض بهذه النظرة ورست المناقصة على شركة السائل فلا مانع من تقبله للمشروع على أن يكون عمله في المشروع إما خارج دوامه الرسمي أو في وقت إجازته براتب أو بدون راتب، المهم أن لا يعمل لنفسه أو لغيره في وقت دوامه لأن منافعه في هذا الوقت ملك للجهة التي يعمل فيها.
وراجع الفتوى رقم: 19755.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* وجوب الوفاء بشروط ومواصفات البناء 
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  102340
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  25 ذو القعدة 1428
* السؤال: *​ 

أبي مهندس وهو رجل طيب ويخبرنا عن جميع أعماله من خروجه من البيت إلى رجوعه للبيت ولكنه يخبرنا بأن بعض المقاولين يعطونه فلوسا دون أن يطلب منهم مقابل أن يساعدهم في بعض التعديلات في البناء أو تخفيف سماكة الأسياخ مثلا من 8 إلى7 تقريبا وطبعا أنا لا أعرف بالضبط بحيث إنه لا يضر بالبناء وعندما نسأله هذا سيضر بالبناء فيجيب لا لأني أعرف هذه الأشياء وأحيانا يعمل هذه المساعدات حتى عند مقاولين آخرين من غير الذين يعطونه الفلوس، وأنا أريد أن أعرف هل هذه الفلوس حلال أم حرام، لأني أخاف على والدي من الإثم؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فمن المقاصد الشرعية أن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد، فكما يحرم فعل المحرم فكذلك لا تجوز الإعانة عليه؛ لعموم قوله تعالى: وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}، وعليه، فإذا كان هؤلاء المقاولون يتوصلون بمساعدة والدك إلى مخالفة شروط ومواصفات البناء التي تعاقدوا عليها فلا يجوز له ذلك، والمال الذي يأخذه على ذلك حرام؛ لأن الوفاء بهذه الشروط والمواصفات واجب ولو لم يؤثر ذلك على البناء، لعموم قوله تعالى: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَوْفُواْ بِالْعُقُودِ  {المائدة:1}، فكيف إذا كان مؤثراً على البناء وسبباً لتعريض حياة ساكنيه للخطر.
وهذا كله إذا لم يكن والدك مسؤولاً عن الإشراف على هؤلاء المقاولين؛ وإلا انضم إلى ما ذكرناه سابقاً خيانة الأمانة وتعاطي الرشوة، وفي ذلك من الوعيد ما تقشعر من هوله الأبدان.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* عمل المهندس في مشروع به وحدات مباحة وغير مباحة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  99884
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  21 رمضان 1428
* السؤال: *​ 



كمهندس معماري أعمل في شركة الآن لديها مشروع ذا مساحة كبيرة جداً (مدينة مصغرة في ضواحي العاصمة) تحتوي مرافق متنوعة جدا (سكنية وسياحية وتجارية وتعليمية وفولكلورية وعلاجية... إلخ)، وكما تعلمون فإن المرافق السياحية وتلك المتعلقه بالبنوك الربوية ستقع فيها الكثير من المحرمات وأن معظم شركات بلدي تقوم بتصميمها (لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله)، ولكن بحمد الله وفضله أن الشركة التي أعمل بها تقدر المبدأ العقائدي الذي أعمل به وأحافظ عليه من خلال اليقين به والبعد عن المحرمات (والله المستعان) فهم قد أشاروا أن أكون مسؤولا عن تصميم وإدارة بناء المرافق السكنية والعلاجية في المشروع أعلاه دونما تدخل مباشر بأي محرمات إن شاء الله، مع العلم أن مساحة المرافق السكنية أكبر بكثير من المحرمة والله أعلم, ما حكم عملي بالمشروع أعلاه كون المرافق الحلال ستبنى في تجمع عمراني واحد (من خلال ترابط حضري في إطار تلك المدينة تبنى في ضواحي العاصمة) مع المرافق السياحية والمرافق ذات الحرمة، وهل يجوز تصميم الفنادق التي قد تكون في مشاريع ذات نفس الطبيعة (تجمع عمراني متنوع) ولكنها ذات أربع نجوم أي لا تقدم خمورا ونزلاؤها من العائلات، وهل يجوز العمل على تطوير نظام العمل في الشركة نفسها علما ًبأن حالها حال الكثير من الشركات قد تقوم بتصميم وتنفيذ مشاريع غير شرعية، فنرجو النصيحة الشاملة حول أسس عمل المهندس في نطاق هذه النهضه العمرانية في المنطقة في ضوء اختلاط الحلال بالحرام كما في المثال أعلاه. فلقد أنعم الله علي والحمد لله بالعمل على مشاريع في مكة المكرمة في السنوات السابقة والآن أعود لبلدي لأجد مثل هذا الامتحان؟ جزاكم الله كل الخير.

*الفتوى: *​ 

خلاصة الفتوى:
يجوز للمهندس أن يعمل في تصميم جميع المشاريع العمرانية بإستثناء المباني الخاصة بالبنوك الربوية وحانات الخمر ونحوها.
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإنه يجوز للأخ السائل أن يعمل في المشروع المذكور في تصميم المرافق المباحة كالوحدات السكنية والعلاجية ونحو ذلك، أما ما كان من مبان خاصة بالبنوك الربوية أو الملاهي الليلية أو حانات شرب الخمر ونحو ذلك فلا يجوز له فعل ذلك لدخول هذا العمل في التعاون على الإثم وهو ما نهى الله تعالى عنه بقوله: وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}.
 ولا مانع من أن يعمل في شركة من الشركات التي خلطت أعمالا محرمة وأخرى مباحة، وأن يطور من نظامها ويتقن في عمله، فإذا طُلب منه أن يعمل عملاً يحرمه الشرع امتنع.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم تصميم الوحدات السكنية السياحية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  98802
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  22 شعبان 1428
* السؤال: *​ 

ما حكم العمل على تصميم وحدات سكنية سياحية (للتمليك و الاستئجار) و تقع على شواطئ البحار (أو في أماكن جبلية أو ريفية) وليست مرتبطة بمبنى فندقي و ليس فيها أي مرافق داخلها لشرب الخمور. فهي عبارة عن وحدات متفرقة (فلل أو شاليهات) و مطلة على شاطئ و تستخدم حسب سلوك المستخدمين الذي يعتمد على درجة الخلق و الالتزام المتفاوتة التي لا يمكن للمهندس أن يتوقعها.

*الفتوى: *​ 
 خلاصة الفتوى:
 لا حرج في العمل على تصميم الوحدات السكنية السياحية طالما أنه لم يُتيقن أو يظن أنها ستستخدم خصيصا في الحرام.
 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فلا يجوز لمسلم أن يعين على فعل ما يعلم بيقين جازم أو ظن غالب أنه سوف يستعمل خصيصا في معصية الله، لعموم قوله تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ {المائدة: 2}.
ولكن الوحدات السكنية السياحية ليس من اللازم أن تكون مرادة خصيصا للممارسات المحرمة، بل الغالب أنها تراد لمجرد السياحة، بغض النظر عن نوعية السياح ودينهم. 
والأصل أن السياحة مباحة ما لم ترتبط بأمر محرم أو تؤد إليه، وبالتالي فلا حرج في العمل على تصميم تلك الوحدات السكنية ولو كانت مرتبطة بمبنى فندقي، طالما أنه ليس فيها أي مرافق لشرب الخمور ونحوها.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم استعمال الموظف لجهاز العمل في أموره الخاصة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  98624
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  19 شعبان 1428
* السؤال: *​ 

أعمل مهندسا بمكتب استشاري بالسعودية، وسؤالي هو ما حكم عمل مخططات خارجية لحسابي الخاص بعيداً عن المكتب بعد انتهاء وقت الدوام، ولكن على جهاز الكمبيوتر داخل المكتب، طبعا بعد انتهاء دوامي حيث من المسموح به الجلوس في المكتب بعد الدوام للترفيه وتصفح النت، فبدلا من ذلك أستغل هذا الوقت بما يعود علي بالفائدة المادية، فأفيدونا؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فاستعمال الموظف لجهاز العمل في أموره الخاصة يرجع في حكمه إلى الجهة التي يعمل عندها الشخص، وإلى العرف الجاري في مثل ذلك من الأعمال في تلك البلاد، فإن حصل على إذن لفظي أو عرفي باستعماله جاز له ذلك في حدود المأذون فيه، وإلا حرم عليه ذلك، لأنه انتفاع بحق الغير بغير إذنه وهو حرام.
وقد ذكرت في سؤالك أنهم سمحوا لك باستعمال الجهاز بعد انتهاء العمل للترفيه وتصفح النت فلك أن تستعمله في ذلك وأمثاله ولو فيما يعود عليك بالنفع المادي ما لم يكن هناك منع منهم للأمور التي فيها نفع مالي للموظف، أو جرى العرف بالمنع من ذلك، فلا يجوز لك حينئذ عمل ذلك.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* لا يجوز القيام بأعمال الصيانة للأماكن المخصصة لارتكاب المحرمات
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  98266
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  30 رجب 1428
* السؤال: *​ 



أريد السؤال عن طبيعة عملي وأرجو الإجابة للضرورة القصوى.. أنا أعمل مهندسا كيميائيا ومتخصصا في معالجة المياه ومن ضمن اختصاصاتنا في الشركة التي أعمل بها معالجة شبكات التكييف والتبريد ونعمل في المصانع والمستشفيات والفنادق، هنا أود السؤال عن طبيعة تزويد الفندق بالخدمات حيث تحتوي الفنادق في بلدنا على العديد من المعاصي والشبهات حيث إن التكييف والتبريد لن يكون محصوراً لرجل أعمال أو عائلة بل سيكون لجميع أجزاء الفندق بما فيها البار الذي يقدم الخمور والغرفة التي يقع فيها الزنا كما أننا نأخذ العينات للفحص الجرثومي للمسابح والتي يسبح فيها الرجال والنساء على حد سواء وفيها العري والفجور وأنا -والله أعلم- أرى أنني في ضبط التكييف وضبط المياه بجودة عالية أعينهم على الحرام وينطبق علي قول الخياط الذي كان يخيط العروة لثياب جنود السلطان والذي سأل ابن تيمية في طبيعة عمله فقال له هل أنا أعين الظالمين فقال له: بل أنت من الظالمين أنفسهم؟ بارك الله لكم لسعة صدوركم وأرجو الإجابة.

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالإعانة على المعاصي من الأمور المحرمة وقد نهى الله تعالى عنها حيث قال: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}، وعليه فصيانة الفندق المذكور يحرم منها كل ما كان سبباً في الإعانة على الحرام كصيانة مكان شرب الخمر أو بيوت الدعارة أوالمسابح المختلطة بين الجنسين ونحو ذلك، وبالتالي فلتقتصر في مهنتك على صيانة الأشياء التي لا تعين على الحرام، فإن لم تستطع ذلك وكان عملك يشتمل على إعانة على الفواحش والمنكرات فابتعد عن مثل تلك المهنة وابحث عن غيرها ولن يضيعك الله تعالى، فمن اتقى الله جعل له من كل هم فرجاً، ومن كل ضيق مخرجاً، ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب، وما عند الله تعالى لا ينال إلا بطاعته.
والأجرة الحاصلة من العمل المحرم لا يجوز تملكها بل عليك التخلص منها بصرفها في مصالح المسلمين العامة ككفالة الأيتام ونحوها، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 16113، والفتوى رقم: 94806، والفتوى رقم: 44415.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم دخول المهندس في مناقصة الشركة التي يعمل هو فيها
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  98211
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  25 رجب 1428
* السؤال: *​ 





1- أعمل لدى شركة مقاولات وجري العرف أن يأخذ بعض المهندسين بعض بنود المناقصات كمقاولي باطن مثل باقي مقاولي الباطن المتقدمين لباقي بنود المناقصة وملتزمين بالشروط كاملة الخاصة بالمناقصة ، فما حكم المال المقبوض، وفي حالة إذا كان حراما كيف السبيل إلى رده مع العلم أنه صعب رده للشركة فهل يتم إنفاقة في أي عمل خيري.

2- ما حكم الحصول على عمل معين والاتفاق على سعره وإسناده للغير مقابل أجر معين كجزء من السعر المتفق عليه.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فيجوز لمن يعمل في شركة المقاولات أن يدخل في المناقصة كغيره إذا كانت الشركة التي يعمل فيها تسمح له بذلك ولو عرفا ولم يخل بعمله فيها، أما إذا كانت لا تسمح له بذلك أو كان في دخوله إخلالا بعمله فيها مثل التقصير في أداء عمله أو استغلال وظيفته في الحصول على المناقصة لعلمه بما يدور في الشركة وكيفية الاتفاق مع المقاولين أو نحو ذلك من أسرار الشركة التي تحظر على الموظفين إفشاءها، أو كانت له صلاحية الموافقة على هذه المناقصات فيحابي نفسه، فلا يجوز له الدخول في المناقصة ولو قدر أنه قد دخل وقام بالعمل المطلوب منه في المشروع كما ينبغي ولم يقصر في عمله في الشركة بل قام به على التمام فعليه التوبة مما حصل منه ولا يلزمه شيء من المال.
وأما إذا حصل منه تقصير في عمله في الشركة فعليه أن يرد للشركة بقدر ما قصر فيه من الأجرة التي يعمل بها عندها بأي طريق ولا يشترط علمهم به.
وأما الحصول على عمل معين وإسناده إلى الغير ليقوم به فيجوز بشرط أن لا يكون صاحب العمل قد اشترط على من اتفق معه أن يقوم بالعمل بنفسه، ولمزيد الفائدة تراجع الفتوى رقم: 48839.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم عمل مشروع لصالح هيئة الجمارك
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  98096
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  18 رجب 1428
* السؤال: *​ 



أشتغل مهندس تطوير في الإعلام الآلي، وفي إطار عملي تم اقتراح مشروع علي يتم بموجبه تطوير مجموعة من أنظمة التسيير وذلك لصالح زبون هيَ الجمارك، هل يجوز العمل في مثل هذه المشاريع؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالأصل في الجمارك التي تفرض على الناس الحرمة وأنها لا تجوز إلا إذا كانت الدولة مضطرة إلى ذلك لإقامة المشاريع الضرورية وليس عندها من الموارد ما يكفي لذلك، فلا مانع في هذه الحالة من فرضها ضرائب على كل مواطن بحسبه بالعدل والقسط، وفي الحالة التي تعلم أن الجمارك الذي يراد منك عمل هذا المشروع لها محرم لاستغناء الدولة أو صرفها للأموال في مصالح المسؤولين المنتمين إليها، فلا يجوز لك عمل ذلك لما فيه من إعانتهم على الباطل والظلم الذي حرمه الله في كتابه، فقال: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}. 
وإن كان في بلد هي بحاجة إلى فرض الجمارك واحتاجت إلى هذه البرامج لضبط عملها فلا حرج عليك في ذلك، فافحص الأمر وتأكد منه قبل الإقدام عليه لتجنب الحرام.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم استلام العمل الناقص من المقاول بناء على أمر رئيس العمل
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  97279
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  10 جمادي الثانية 1428
* السؤال: *​ 

أعمل في دائرة حكومية كمهندس وعلي استلام العمل من المقاولين وفي بعض الأحيان يكون هناك نقص في المواصفات فأخبر رئيسي في العمل الذي بدوره يخبر رئيسه الذي هو ولي الأمر والذي يعطي تعليماته بالتجاوز عنها واستلام العمل، فما ذا علي من الناحية الشرعية إذا أطعت رئيسي في ذلك؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فما دام الأخ السائل قد أدى الذي عليه من إبلاغ المسؤولين عن النقص الحاصل فإنه لا يطالب بغير ذلك، وقد أدى الأمانة التي كلف بها، وما دام ولي الأمر هو الذي يعطي التعليمات بالتجاوز عن المواصفات الناقصة فإنه لا حرج على الأخ السائل في استلام العمل من المقاولين، ولا يطالب بما لا طاقة له به، وانظر للفائدة الفتوى رقم: 58642.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* عمل مسؤول المناقصات في إحدى الشركات المتقدمة بعطاء
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  96069
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  04 جمادي الأولى 1428
* السؤال: *​ 

جزاكم الله عنا خيراً، هل مال زوجي من الحلال الطيب، زوجي مهندس دولة يعمل في مؤسسات الدولة يقوم بمهام مستشار لدى رئيس البلدية وهو عضو في لجنة تقييم وإسناد مشاريع التنمية ومهامه الأساسية تتمثل في إعداد الدراسة التقنية للمشروع وتحديد الأشغال حسب الغلاف المالي المرخص به من طرف الدولة أي تقييم إداري للاشغال، كما يقوم بتحديد شروط المناقصة وتحديد ميزان تقييم العروض الذي يعرض على جميع المؤسسات المشاركة في المناقصة وعرضه على لجنة البلدية الخاصة بالصفقات، ولكن يعتبر قوله ورأيه هو السائد في اللجنة كونه الأكثر تخصصا في الميدان والثقة المتبادلة بينه وبين الأعضاء الآخرين إلى جانب عمله الإداري فهو بعلاقة حسنة بإحدى مؤسسات الإنجاز التي على حسب ما يقول أنه يساعدها في الشؤون الإدارية في عملها العام لتحسين الملف والعرض المالي قبل الدخول في أي مناقصة داخل الولاية بدون مقابل، في بعض الحالات يتفاهم مع المؤسسة ليستعمل وثائقها ويدخل باسم المؤسسة في مشروع معين فيقوم هو بإنجاز المشروع بوسائل المؤسسة حسب ما تم التفاهم عليه مسبقا، وبذلك يتحصل على أرباح، علما بأن هذا ليس دائما فهل هذا المال حلال أم مشبوه؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن هذا السؤال يحتمل أمرين:
الأمر الأول: وهو أن يكون المهندس المذكور يعمل في بعض الأحيان مع إحدى المؤسسات التي تريد الدخول في المناقصة ويكون عمله فيها هو إعداد وتحسين ملف المناقصة الذي هو عضو من لجنتها، ويحصل مقابل هذا العمل على أجر ونحن لا نرى له أن يعمل بهذا العمل، لأنه معرض جداً إلى أن يميل إلى اختيار مناقصة المؤسسة التي يعمل بها ولو كانت معاييرها دون بقية المناقصات الأخرى.
ومع هذا فإنه لو علم من نفسه القدرة على ألا يميل إلى العرض الذي شارك في إعداده -وهو أمر مستبعد جداً- وكان عمله خارج الدوام الرسمي، ولم يكن هناك شرط بمنعه من هذا العمل فإن له البقاء فيه، وراجعي الفتوى رقم: 94883.
والأمر الثاني: أن يكون المهندس المذكور يقدم المناقصة لنفسه باسم آخر لأن القانون يمنع أعضاء لجنة المناقصات من المشاركة فيها، وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز له تقديم المناقصة باسم شخص أو مؤسسة التفافاً منه على هذا القانون لسببين: السبب الأول: المحاذير المتقدمة في الصورة الأولى، والثاني: أنه مطالب بالتزام الشروط المبرمة في عقد العمل والتي تحظر عليه أن يكون من ضمن المتقدمين للمناقصات، لحديث: المسلمون على شروطهم. رواه أحمد.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم العمل في مراقبة المواصفات الفنية للنزل
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  95748
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  24 ربيع الثاني 1428
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا مهندس أعمل بشركة خاصة لمراقبة الأبنية وبيان مدى مطابقتها للمواصفات الفنية؛ لذا وفي نطاق عملي أكون مدعوا للقيام بمراقبة الأمثلة وأشغال بناء النزل قسطي الكهرباء والمصاعد، مع العلم بأني أقوم أيضاً بالمراقبة الدورية في النزل التي في طور الاستغلال، فهل في عملي وكسبي حرام، علماً بأن أغلبية النزل بتونس تبيع الخمر ولا تلتزم بالضوابط الشرعية؟ ملاحظة: الشركة التي أعمل تتيح لنا الصلاة في وقتها، الأمر الذي يصعب أن يتوفر في مؤسسات أخرى ببلدي. وجزاكم الله خيراً.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالأصل في النزل أن لا تكون معدة للممارسات المحرمة، وإنما هي محل للراحة والضيافة ونحو ذلك، ويرتادها الصالحون والطالحون، ويمارس فيها النازل ما يريده من العبادة أو المعصية، فإذا كانت النزل المذكورة باقية على هذا الأصل، فلا نرى حرجاً في مراقبة أعمالها.
وأما إن كانت النزل مبنية خصيصاً للمعصية أو كان الغالب الأعم على روادها هو أنهم يرتادونها لارتكاب المعاصي، فإنه لا يجوز حينئذ العمل في مؤسسة تسدي لها أية خدمة، لأن في ذلك تعاوناً معها على ما تراد له من الإثم والعدوان، والله تعالى يقول:  وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ إِنَّ اللّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ {المائدة:2}.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم استغلال الرصيف في بناء درجات لمدخل بيت خاص 
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  94625
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  22 ربيع الأول 1428
* السؤال: *​ 











لقد قمنا ببناء دار لنا وقد وكلنا أمر البناء إلى مهندس لكنه ارتكب خطأ مما جعل مستوى المدخل الجانبي للبيت أعلى من الشارع بمتر ونصف مما يستوجب بناء درج (ثلاث درجات) للدخول وهذا الدرج سيبنى على جزء من الرصيف علما بأن الرصيف واسع ولن يعيق المرور، فما حكم ذلك؟ رفع الله منزلتكم وأعلى قدركم وجمعنا وإياكم في دار النعيم.

*الفتوى: *​ 





الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فقد ذهب جمهور أهل العلم إلى منع إحداث الروشن أو المحارة في الرصيف أو الشارع العام إذا كان فيه ضرر على المارة، وإلى جوازه إذا لم يكن فيه ضرر، والروشن هو الجناح الذي يخرج من البناء ليطل على جزء من الشارع أو الرصيف، جاء في التاج والإكليل: (وروشن) الجوهري: الروشن الكوة. المحكم الروشن الرف. الباجي: ما خرج من العساكر والأجنحة على الحيطان إلى طرق المسلمين، فروى ابن القاسم عن مالك لا بأس به إلا أن يكون الجناح بأسفل الجدار حيث يضر بأهل الطريق فيمنع. انتهى.
وقال الشيخ زكريا الأنصاري في الغرر البهية: (وما يضر ذا مرور نصبا) قامته أي ولا يتصرف أحد في الشارع بما يضر من جناح وساباط ونحوهما المار، ماشياً منتصباً وعلى رأسه الحمولة العالية سواء كان الشارع واسعاً أم ضيقاً (و) لا بما يضر (محملا) على البعير (ورأسه) أي أخشابه التي يظلل بها فوقه ويسمى مجموعها في العرف محارة (وإن رحبا) أي الشارع، أي وسع بأن كان ممر الفرسان والقوافل، لأن ذلك وإن ندر قد يتفق ويعتبر مع ذلك أن لا يظلم الموضع. وقد يدعى فهمه من لفظ الضرر، وخرج بما يضر ما لا يضر فيجوز التصرف فيه وإن لم يأذن الإمام لإطباق الناس على فعله من غير إنكار...
والذي عليه الحنابلة هو عدم إباحة إحداث شيء من هذه الأمور في الطريق ولو لم يكن فيه ضرر على المارة أو غيرها، فقد جاء في المغني لابن قدامة: ولا يجوز أن يشرع إلى طريق نافذ جناحاً، وهو الروشن يكون على أطراف خشبة مدفونة في الحائط، وأطرافها خارجة في الطريق سواء كان ذلك يضر في العادة بالمارة أو لا يضر...
وهذا الذي اختاره الحنابلة هو الذي نراه أصوب في الموضوع، لأن السماح باستغلال الطريق على مثل هذا النحو قد يؤدي إلى أضرار لم تكن في الحسبان وقت إقامة تلك الأمور، وقد تكون ذريعة للغير في إحداث مثلها، ولأن الغالب أيضاً أن قوانين الدول تمنع إحداث مثل هذا.
وليس من شك في أن الروشن والمحارة وما في معناهما أخف من إحداث درجات في الشارع أو الرصيف، لأن الروشن لا ينقص أصل الطريق، وإنما ينقص هواءها، والدرجات تبنى على جزء من الرصيف، وعليه فالذي نراه صواباً في موضوعك هو أن تنظر إلى قوانين البلد الذي أنت فيه، فإن كانت تمنع مثل هذا، فالواجب أن تترك إحداث تلك الدرجات وأن تزيل المدخل إذا كان لا يستغني عن الدرجات، وإن كانت القوانين تسمح به وتحققت أنه لن يؤدي إلى ضرر، فلا بأس بعمل الدرجات المذكورة.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم شراء الأرض المصادرة من صاحبها بغير حق
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  93730
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  29 صفر 1428
* السؤال: *​ 

 

 أنا رجل أبلغ من العمر45 سنة متزوج ولي من الأبناء خمسة أعمل مهندسا في إحدى الشركات كنت أقيم في شقة صغيرة بعتها ثم استلفت حوالي عشرة آلاف دينار واشتريت قطعة أرض بقيمة حوالي 35 ألف دينار من أجل أن أقيم عليها منزلا، لا أزكي نفسي ولكن الله يعلم أني رجل أخاف الله وأتحرى الحلال ما استطعت إلى ذلك سبيلا رغم توفر كل المغريات من السلف والقروض الربوية وسهولة نيلها، ولكني فضلت أن أسكن في منزل بالإيجار وأن أوفر من راتبي ولو بعد سنوات حتى أتمكن من إقامة منزل متواضع يقيني وأسرتي برد الشتاء وهجير الصيف, فضلت ذلك على أن أقترض من المصارف الربوية وما أكثرها في ظل عدم وجود المصارف الإسلامية للأسف في البلد الذي أقيم فيه، المشكلة هي أنني بعدما اشتريت قطعة الأرض من صاحبها ودفعت له قيمتها كاملة وأبرمت معه عقد الشراء وذلك بعد أن اطلعت ومحرر العقود على مستندات الملكية وهي صحيحة حسب قانون الدولة ولا غبار عليها، بعد مرور عدة أيام جاءني أحد الأصدقاء وكنت فرحا بشرائي لتلك الأرض فأبلغته بما فعلت فهنئني بذلك وذهبت لأريه إياها فجاءني بعد مدة وقال لي بأنه سمع من أحد أصدقائه بأن هذه الأرض تعود ملكيتها قديما إلى شخص ما فأخذ قلبي في الخفقان وشعرت أني وقعت في المحظور بالرغم من حرصي الشديد في ذلك وبعد تحريات دامت طويلا تأكدنا من الآتي: تلك الأرض تعود ملكيتها إلى شخص ما كانت الثورة الليبية قد صادرتها منه منذ سنة 1972م والسبب في ذلك أنه معارض للنظام ثم فر خارج الدولة لأنه كان من تنظيم حزب البعث وكان مطلوبا ثم قامت الدولة بتقسيم تلك الأرض إلى أراض زراعية وتوزيعها على بعض المحتاجين في ذلك الوقت وتمليكها لهم (ظاهرة المصادرة في تلك الفترة في بداية السبعينات كانت من سمات الدولة مصادرة أموال, مباني, أراضي, مصانع... إلخ وترتب على ذلك مشاكل كثيرة مازالت تبعاتها حتى اليوم)، ثم تم البيع من شخص إلى شخص عبر السنوات الماضية إلى أن قام الشخص الذي اشتريت منه الأرض بتقسيمها وبيعها أراضي مخصصة للسكن، مع العلم بأني كنت قد سألت البائع قبل أن يتم البيع هل هذه الأرض ملكك أصلا وليست للدولة، فأجاب بأنها ملكه أبا عن جد، وحين تأكدت من حقيقة الأرض ذهبت إليه وبعد جدال طويل رفض أن يعيد لي الثمن الذي اشتريت به, فاتهمته بالكذب والاحتيال والمخادعة لأنه لم يقل لي الحقيقة منذ البداية، فأنا الآن في حيرة من أمري ولم أعد أملك من حطام الدنيا شيئا، فهل يجوز لي أن أقيم على هذه الأرض منزلا وتكون ملكا لي، فأرجو من حضراتكم الإشارة علي بالفتوى الشرعية لهذه الحالة؟ وجزاكم الله عني خير الجزاء وزادكم من علمه ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإذا كانت ملكية الأرض ترجع إلى شخص آخر، وقد استحوذت عليها الدولة أو صادرتها بغير حق شرعي، فإنه لا يجوز لك ولا لغيرك تملكها ولا بناء منزل عليها، ويجب ردها إلى مالكها الأصلي، ولا يبيحها طول الزمن وتعاقب الأيدي عليها، قد سبق بيان حكم تملك المغصوب وحكم مصادرة الدولة للمتلكات الخاصة في الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 9660، 10621، 15190، 49868، 60033.
والذي ننصح به أن تحاول الاتصال بصاحب الأرض وتشرح الأمر له، فلعله يهبها لك أو يرضى ببيعها لك بمبلغ في متناولك ومقدورك والله المستعان، ونسأل الله أن يعوضك خيراً، وأن يغنيك بحلاله عن حرامه وبفضله عمن سواه، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* لا حرج في البحث عن عمل آخر ولو تضررت الشركة التي تعمل بها
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  79349
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  09 ذو القعدة 1427
* السؤال: *​ 



كنت أعمل بحكم تكويني كمهندس في وظيفة حكومية. اكتسبت تجربة لا بأس بها. طلب مني عمي أن أساهم معه في تسيير شركة مساهمة مقابل أجر شهري ووعدني بتحسين وضعي بعد تحسن أحوال الشركة. هذا ما حدث بالفعل لكن مكافأتي لم تتم. وهذا بضغط من زوجته وولده. توفي عمي مطلع هذه السنة. وبحكم عملي كمدير للشركة كنت آخذ شيئا من المال . لا أعلم قدره. وأنا على يقين لو طرحت الإشكالية على عمي المتوفى لما آخذني. مع العلم أن الشركة محكوم عليها بالإفلاس إذا غادرتها وهي تشغل أكثر من مائة شخص وابن عمي لا يقبل الزيادة في أجري. بحكم القرابة لا أريد الضغط عليه وهو يعلم موقفي هذا. كما أنه بإمكاني إيجاد عمل بسهولة لكني لا أريد إفلاس الشركة.

ماذا أفعل؟

*الفتوى: *​ 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فما ذكرته من أنك قد اكتسبت من عملك الحكومي تجربة لا بأس بها، وأن عمك قد وعدك بتحسين وضعك بعد تحسن أحوال الشركة، وأنك على يقين من أنه لو طرحت إشكالية أخذك لشيء من مال الشركة لما كان مؤاخذا لك على ذلك، وأن الشركة محكوم عليها بالإفلاس إذا غادرتها أنت...
أقول: إن كل هذه الأمور ليس فيها ما يبيح لك ما ذكرت أنك كنت بحكم عملك كمدير للشركة تأخذه من مال الشركة لا تعلم قدره، لعموم قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يحل مال امرئ مسلم إلا بطيب نفس منه. أخرجه الدارقطني وأحمد والبيهقي وغيرهم، وصححه الألباني، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل المسلم على المسلم حرام دمه وماله وعرضه. رواه مسلم وغيره.
فتب إلى الله من هذا الفعل، وبادر إلى إعادة جميع المبالغ التي أخذتها. وإذا لم تعرف قدرها بالتحديد، فعليك أن تحتاط لأن الذمة لا تبرأ إلا بمحقق.
ثم قولك: إن بإمكانك إيجاد عمل بسهولة لكنك لا تريد إفلاس الشركة، لكونها ملكا لابن عمك، هو -في الحقيقة- تفكير جيد، ورعي لحق القرابة، ولكنه لا يبيح لك أخذ مال الغير دون رضاه.
والذي ننصحك به هو أنك إذا كنت تستطيع البقاء في الشركة بالراتب الذي يقبله ابن عمك فذاك هو المناسب. وإن كنت لا تريد أن تبقى كذلك، وابن عمك لا يرضى بزيادتك فلا حرج عليك في أن تبحث عن فرصة أخرى للعمل تحقق لك رغبتك.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم بناء مسجد عن طريق بنك ربوي
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  76569
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  29 رجب 1427
* السؤال: *​ 



بســـم الله الرحمـــن الرحيـــم

الجمـــعية الإسلاميـــة بمدينــة أليكانتــــي 

COMUNIDAD ISLÁMICA DE ALICANTE



فضيلة الشيخ حفظه الله.

نعلمكم أننا إخوة لكم في مدينة أليكانتي الإسبانية، حلت بنا مصيبة وهي أن مسجدنا قد أغلق منذ سبعة أشهر ( وهو المسجد الوحيد في المدينة والتي يسكنها ما يقارب 6000 مسلم ويصلي الجمعة ما يقارب ألف مسلم) بسبب شكوى من الجيران الحاقدين وحجتهم أننا لا نملك مخرجا للطوارئ. فحكم القاضي بإغلاقه ونفذت البلدية قرار القاضي. ثم راجعنا البلدية وقدمنا طلبا ليسمحوا لنا بعمل مخرج للطوارئ فوافقت البلدية بعدما خرجت وكشفت على المبنى، وبعد موافقة رجال الإطفاء المختصين بهذه الأمور وبعد موافقة نقابة المهندسين. وهذه الموافقة جاءت بعد 6 أشهر ثم قام الجيران بشكوى ثانية فجاء قرار بتوقيف العمل بالمسجد خوفا على البناء من الانهيار بشكوى شفوية من الجيران مؤيدة عن طريق أحد المهندسين والقضية عادت إلى المحكمة من جديد.

 وأثناء ذلك قمنا بعدة محاولات للخروج من هذه المشكلة منها:

1- البحث عن مكان للإيجار فكانت هناك عقبات منها:

 أ- لم نجد مكانا مناسبا للإيجار. 

 ب- لو وجد فإن الجيران وأصحاب الملك لا يريدون أن يؤجروا للمسلمين من أجل المسجد.

2- اتصلنا بالمراكز الإسلامية الكبرى في مدريد وبعض السفارات وزرنا رابطة العالم الإسلامي وبعض الجمعيات الإسلامية بالسعودية وطلبنا منهم أن يمدوا يد العون لنا لشراء مسجد أو أرض أو أي شيء يجتمع فيه المسلمون ولكن للأسف خذلنا رغم أن قضيتنا منتشرة في كل أوروبا وعندنا ترخيص رسمي للجمعية وتزكيات من كبرى المراكز الإسلامية في مدريد وبعض المشايخ والعلماء ولو دخلت على الإنترنيت لوجدت التفاصيل تحت عنوان مسلمو إسانيا يصلون على شاطئ البحر.

3- وجدنا بعض الأماكن للشراء وقمنا بجمع التبرعات من مسلمي أليكانتي وما حولها ولكنها لا تساوي شيئا أمام المبالغ الضخمة المطلوبة. والآن نحن مقبلون على شهر رمضان المبارك وأحوالنا على الحال التالي:

 1- المسجد مغلق 

 2- لا توجد صلوات خمس في المسجد.

 3- الدروس معطلة.

 4- لا نملك من المال ما يكفي لشراء مبنى لنقيم به المسجد رغم الجهود المبذولة خلال ستة أشهر.

 5- وضع الجالية ضعيف جدا.

 6- المسلمون كهيئات رسمية أو أفراد يعتذرون عن المساعدة لأسباب أمنية أو غيرها من الأسباب التي ينسجها لهم الشيطان رغم قدرتهم على بناء أكثر من مسجد.

 الحلول الموجودة:

 1- هناك مبنى للبيع وصاحبه وافق على بيعه لنا للمسجد ولكنه يريد نقوده نقدا كاملة. فهل يجوز لنا شراؤه عن طريق البنك بفوائد ربوية؟ 

2- هناك بيت لأحد المسلمين مساحته 1400 م يصلح لأن يكون مسجدا وصاحب هذا البيت عاجز عن تسديد ثمنه للبنك فحجز عليه البنك وهو ملك البنك الآن، فهل يجوز لنا شراؤه من البنك لأنه يبيع ما يملك مع الاتفاق مع البنك على تحديد نسبة الربح بحيث يجعلها نسبة ثابتة.

نرجو من فضيلتكم إفتاءنا وإرشادنا لما فيه صالح المسلمين.

أخوكم إمام وخطيب مسجد أليكانتي 

أبو همام

 فاكس: 0034965269806 

 تلفون: 0034687626905 

 بريد إلكتروني: 

Inscrito en el registro del ministerio de justicia e interior N 3096 /SE A. Dirección: C/ Jovellanos no 8-10 oficina no 7 C.P 03002 Alicante ESPAÑA. TEL: (0034) 965269806, e-mail: 

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن الله تعالى قد حرم تناول الربا وأعلن الحرب على متعاطيه، قال الله تعالى: *يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ* * *فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلَا تُظْلَمُونَ* {البقرة: 278-279}. 
وقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عقد الربا من الموبقات السبع التي تعتبر من أشنع المعاصي وأشدها عقوبة عند الله تعالى؛ كما في الحديث المتفق عليه.
وعليه؛ فلا يجوز أخذ قرض ربوي للغرض المذكور.
ثم هذا البيت الذي قلت إن البنك قد حجزه لأن صاحبه عاجز عن تسديد ثمنه، وأن البنك يريد بيعه، فإذا كان سيبيعه لكم بربح محدد، ولن يزاد هذا الربح في حال ما إذا تأخرتم في التسديد فلا مانع من أن تشتروه، لأن من حق البنك أن يبيعه ليستوفي منه الديون التي له على صاحبه.
وإذا كان البنك سيشترط عليكم أنكم إذا تأخرتم في التسديد فإن ثمن البيت سيزداد عليكم، فإن اشتراءه حينئذ لا يجوز.
واعلموا أنكم إذا سعيتم في تحصيل مسجد بكل ما أوتيتم من الوسائل، وعجزتم عن تحقيق ذلك، فإن المؤاخذة تسقط عنكم. فالله تعالى عدل ولا يكلف نفسا إلا وسعها.
ونسأل الله أن يضاعف لكم الأجر والثواب بما بذلتموه من الجهود في إقامة شعائر الله.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* معاملة مهندس الصيانة على نسبة من الربح
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  74930
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  07 جمادي الأولى 1427
* السؤال: *​ 









أنا عندي شركة صغيرة كانت مؤلفة من حوالي 9 أفراد ولكن لتردي الأحوال قررت أني أقلص العدد وبقي حوالي 4 فقط هي شركة صيانة أجهزة الكترونية وفي أثناء تقليصي للعدد الذي مشي من الشركة ضرني كثيرا و خرب لي في أجهزة الصيانة وفي أكل عيشي لكن أنا رضيت واستعوضت ربنا فيهم لكن أنا في اتفاقى الجديد مع الناس الذين يشتغلون عندي اتفقت معهم كلهم بما يرضيهم ما عدا واحد أنا أريد أتعامل معه بالنسبة من الإيراد الذي يدخله لي يأخد منه نسبة مع العلم أنى كفيل بكل مستلزمات الشركة من ماء وكهرباء وجلب كل ماهو جديد من أجهزة صيانه قدر المستطاع أنا عندى نوعان من الصيانة سوفت وير وهو عن طريق التعامل مع الكمبيوتر والآخر هارد وير وهو بالمختصر تغيير الأجزاء التالفه من الأجهزة أنا أريد أتعامل مع مهندس السوفت وير أو فني السوفتوير بالنسبة بما يدخله من ربح فما هي النسبة المقررة في هذه الحالة أحتاج إلى رأي ديني في هذا الموضوع مع العلم أن هناك خسائر في العمل فما هي النسبة إذا تحمل معي في الخسائر وإذا لم يتحمل هذا بالنسبة لمهندس صيانة السوفت وير أما الهارد وير والمحاسبه فهداني الله إلى التعاقد معهم بما يرضيهم وأرجو الإجابه في أسرع وقت ؟  

*الفتوى: *​ 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فالتعامل مع مهندس السوفت وير أو غيره من الأجهزة بنسبة مما يدخله من الربح، قد عده بعض الفقهاء من صور الإجارة الفاسدة للجهالة بقدر الأجرة، وهذا ما ذهب إليه المالكية. قال خليل في المختصر في بيان الإجارة الفاسدة: واعمل على دابتي فما حصل فلك نصفه. قال الخرشي في شرحه: وكذلك تكون الإجارة فاسدة إذا قال له: اعمل على دابتي أو اعمل لي على دابتي أو على سفينتي ... فما حصل من ثمن أو أجرة فلك نصفه. وعلة الفساد: الجهل بقدر الأجرة. انتهى. 
وذهب الحنابلة إلى الجواز، قياسا على المساقاة والمزارعة, فإنه يجوز دفع الأرض لمن يزرعها ويقوم عليها بجزء مشاع معلوم مما يخرج منها، ففي الصحيحين عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه قال: عامل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل خبير بشطر ما يخرج منها من ثمر أو زرع. 
قال في مطالب أولي النهي: (يصح تشبيها) بشركة (المضاربة: دفع عبد أو) دفع (دابة)، أو آنية، كقربة وقدر، وآلة حرث، أو نورج أو منجل (لمن يعمل به) أي بالمدفوع (بجزء من أجرته). نقل أحمد بن سعيد عن أحمد في من دفع عبده إلى رجل ليكسب عليه، ويكون له ثلث ذلك أو ربعه، فجائز. 
ونقل أبو داود عن أحمد في من يعطي فرسه على النصف من الغنيمة: أرجو ألا يكون به بأس، قال أبو عبد الله: إذا كان على النصف والربع فهو جائز "كخياطة ثوب، ونسج غزل، وحصاد زرع، ونفض زيتون، وطحن حب، ورضاع قن أو بهيمة، واستيفاء مال وبناء دار، ونجر خشب بجزء مشاع منه" لأنها عين تنمى بالعمل عليها، فصح العقد ببعض نمائها، كالشجر في المساقاة، والأرض في المزارعة. وهذا المذهب الأخير هو الذي نرى رجحانه لما ذكر من الأدلة.
 ومما تجدر ملاحظته أنه إذا حصلت خسارة أو عطب في بعض الأجهزة، فإنها تكون على رب العمل، لأن يد العامل يد أمانة، فلا يضمن إلا إذا فرط. وإذا تقررت إباحة الإجارة المذكورة، فإن تحديد نسبة العامل من الربح يبقى خاضعا لما يتم عليه الاتفاق بينه وبين رب العمل.
وينبغي لكل منها أن يتسامح مع الآخر، عملا بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : رحم الله رجلا سمحا إذا باع, وإذا اشترى, وإذا اقتضى . والحديث في صحيح البخاري وغيره عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما.

​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم استعمال سيارة العمل للأغراض الشخصية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  74574
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  24 ربيع الثاني 1427
* السؤال: *​ 



شركة مساهمة عامة أسهمها في السوق المالي وأصحابها جهات عديدة عربية ومسلمة من ضمن فعالياتها عطاء لمتعهدي نقل مواد خام من شروط العطاء على الجهة المحال عليها العطاء تزويد الشركة بمركبة لاستخدام المهندس المنتدب من الشركة في متابعة أعمال الشركة للموضوع الخاص بذلك المتعهد أي نقل مواد خام حيث هنا أكثر من متعهد وأكثر من سيارة كل متعهد يقدم سيارة إلى المهندس ليتابع أعماله مصروف السيارة من صيانة ومحروقات تدفعها الشركة المخدومة.السؤال : هل يجوز للمهندس أن يستعمل هذه السيارة لأعماله الخاصة خارج نطاق العمل بحجة أن المتعهد وافق على ذلك وهنا نقع في ريب ربما يقصد المتعهد رشوة لغض النظر عن بعض الأمور وأن الشركة المخدومة وافقت على هذه التجاوزات وهل يجوز استعمال هذه السيارة لمتابعة أعمال متعهد آخر يعمل في نفس المنطقة . وهل يجوز لمدير فرع من فروع الشركة التصرف بإعطاء إجازة استعمال السيارة وصيانتها ووقودها دون موافقة الهيئة العامة ( المساهمين ) ؟ 
وجزاكم عنا كل خير

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فسيارة العمل التي تُجعل تحت يد الموظف يختلف الحكم في استخدامها باختلاف النظم التي تحدد مدى الصلاحية في استخدام تلك السيارة . فإذا كان مسموحا في النظم للمهندس أن يستعمل السيارة في أعماله الخاصة خارج نطاق العمل، أو كانت المؤسسة تسمح باستعمالها لمتابعة أعمال متعهد آخر يعمل في نفس المنطقة، أو لمدير فرع من فروع الشركة بالتصرف بإعطاء إجازة استعمال السيارة وصيانتها ووقودها ، فلا حرج في استخدامها في شيء مما رخص فيه . وإذا لم تكن النظم المعمول بها ترخص في شيء من ذلك فلا يجوز استخدامها خارج تلك النظم . فالحكم في كل هذا هو النظام والقوانين التي تحكم عمل الشركة، والأصل في هذا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : المسلمون على شروطهم . رواه الترمذي وصححه الألباني . 
والله أعلم . ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم تنفيذ مشروع أجهزة تكييف لفندق سياحي
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  71861
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  21 محرم 1427
* السؤال: *​ 







أنا مهندس أنظمة تكييف أعيش في الأردن، طبيعة عملي تركيب أجهزة التكييف ومجاري الهواء التابعة لها، ما حكم القيام بتنفيذ هذه الأعمال في مشروع فندق سياحي مصنّف 5 نجوم يحتوي على مرافق متنوعة مثل مبنى غرف النزلاء ومطاعم متنوعة منها ما يقدم الخمور، وتحتوي على مسابح لا تمنع الاختلاط، ومع العلم أن موقع بناء المشروع على أحد شواطئ البحر الميّت ( بحيرة لوط) في الأردن. وسؤالي لفضيلتكم هو أولا هل يجوز بناء فنادق سياحية على شواطئ البحر الميّت؟، وثانياً هل يجوز لي أن أعمل في تنفيذ أنظمة التكييف في هذا المشروع ؟ أرجو منكم الإجابة حيث إنها ستحدد قراري في هذا الموضوع ، و جزاكم الله كل خير ، علما بأن هذا السؤال يحيّر الكثير من أبناء المسلمين العاملين في شركات المقاولات والإعمار، وهم بانتظار الجواب الشافي لقلقهم .

*الفتوى: *​ 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

*فإذا كانت هذه الأماكن السياحية لا تستعمل غالبا إلا في معصية الله تعالى فلا يجوز الاشتراك في بنائها أو إصلاحها أو تركيب شيء منها لما في ذلك من الإعانة على المعصية.*
*يقول ابن القيم رحمه الله: قال الإمام أحمد: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن بيع السلاح في الفتنة. **ومن المعلوم أن هذا البيع يتضمن الإعانة على الإثم والعدوان، وفي معنى هذا كل بيع أو إجارة أو معاوضة تعين على معصية الله كبيع السلاح للكفار والبغاة أو إجارة داره أو حانوته أو خانة (فندقه) لمن يقيم فيها سوق المعصية، وبيع الشمع أو إجارته لمن يعصي الله عليه، ونحو ذلك مما هو إعانة على ما يبغضه الله ويسخطه. انتهى. *
*فإذا كان بيع الشمع أو إجارته لمن يعصي الله عليه منهيا عنه، فكذلك تركيب وإصلاح التكييف لمن يعصي الله تعالى عليه.*
*وذكر الشافعية أنه يحرم تهيئة الطعام للنائحات لأنه إعانة على معصية، جاء في الدرر البهية: ويحرم تهيئته لنائحات لأنه إعانة على معصية. انتهى. *
*ومعلوم أن معصية النائحات لا تقوم بالطعام المعد لهن، وإنما منع لأن ذلك معينا لهن على المعصية، وهكذا يقال في تهيئة مكان يعصى فيه الله تعالى أنه لا يجوز، هذا بوجه عام سواء كان في منطقة البحر الميت أو غيرها، وراجع الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 47489 ، 54504، 54828. *
*أما منطقة البحر الميت فلم يقم عندنا الدليل الشرعي على أنها منطقة عذاب قوم لوط ولا غيرهم، والأصل في الأشياء الإباحة، ولا فرق بين البحر الميت وغيره من الأماكن في الحكم الشرعي حتى يثبت الدليل الشرعي بتخصيصه بحكم خاص.*
*وعليه، فيجوز البناء بالقرب من البحر الميت؛ كما يجوز الانتفاع بما يخرج منه من ملح ونحوه والاستحمام فيه إذا خلا من الاختلاط والعري المحرمين، وسائر ما يجوز الانتفاع به ولم يكن محرما لعلة أخرى.*
*ومجرد ذكر كتب التفسير أنها منطقة قوم لوط لا يؤثر وحده في الحكم لأن كتب التفسير لم تسند ذلك إلى خبر صحيح عن المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإنما هي أقوال خلت عن الدليل فلا يمكن اعتمادها في إثبات حكم شرعي. وراجع الفتوى رقم:7761 ، والفتوى رقم: 8646.*
*والله أعلم. *​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم من وقع على أوراق إشراف على مواقع لم يشرف عليها
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  71360
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  02 محرم 1427
* السؤال: *​ 



أعمل مهندسا معماريا وأتقاضى أجرا نظير توقيعي على أوراق إشراف على بعض المنشآت المعمارية التي لم أشرف عليها أبدا ( وهذا لصالح المقاول حيث الحكومة تلزمه بأن يكون معه مهندس يقوم بالإشراف على العملية التي يقوم بتنفيذها ولكن المهندس المشرف الملازم له يكلفه 1000جنيه عن كل شهر أما أنا فأتقاضى 150جنيها مقابل إمضائي فما حكم الشريعة الإسلامية في هذا مع أن موظفي الحكومه يعلمون بهذا ؟ 

وجزاكم الله خيرا.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فلا ريب أن قيامك بالتوقيع على أوراق إشراف على مواقع لم تشرف عليها أصلا يعد من قول الزور، وهي شهادة تسأل عنها بين يدي الله تعالى، فتذكر قول الله تعالى : سَتُكْتَبُ شَهَادَتُهُمْ وَيُسْأَلُونَ {الزخرف: 19} وما تأخذه مقابل هذا العمل من السحت والمال الخبيث، فالواجب عليك التوبة إلى الله عز وجل ، ويجب عليك إبلاغ الجهات التي عملت بموجب إمضائك بحقيقة الأمر، وأنه لم يكن هناك إشراف من قبلك، كما يجب عليك أن تتخلص من المال الذي حصلت عليه بهذه الطريقة بأن تصرفه على الفقراء والمساكين؛ لأن هذا من تمام التوبة من شهادة الزور ، جاء في تبين الحقائق: فيجب على كل مسلم الاجتناب عنها، وإذا وقعت منه خطاً أو عمداً يجب عليه أن يتوب، والتوبة لا تصح إلا عند الحاكم، ولا يمنعه عنها الاستحياء من الناس وخوف الأئمة لأن الاستحياء من الخالق أولى من الاستحياء من المخلوق ، وفيه تدارك ما أتلفه بالزور، ولأن الرجوع عن الشهادة توبة عما ارتكب من قول الزور . اهـ . 
والله أعلم . ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم الحصول على مكافأة لمجرد التسجيل في مكتب ما
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  70168
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*   25 ذو القعدة 1426
* السؤال: *​ 



فضيلة الشيخ : تحية طيبة وبعد .
أنا مهندس في الجمهورية العربية السورية مسجل في نقابة المهندسين ولم يتم توظيفي في الدولة بعد وكي يحسب لي قدم وظيفي إما أن أكون موظفاً أومسجلاً في أحد المكاتب الهندسية وهذا ضروري في سورية لذا فقد سجلت في مكتب هندسي إلا أنني لم أذهب إلى هذا المكتب أبداً وكنت أوقع أوراقاً تبين استمرار تدريبي كل شهرين والنقابة لديها علم أن لا أحد من المتدربين يذهب إلى المكتب الذي يتدرب فيه الآن صرفت لي النقابة مبلغاً لقاء فترة التدريب فهل يحق لي شرعاً التصرف في هذا المال وإذا لا يكن لي الحق في هذا المال فماذا أفعل به ؟ 
أفتوني جزاكم الله خيراً.



*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإذا كان مجرد التسجيل في مكتب هندسي كاف حسب قوانين النقابة للحصول على المكافأة المذكورة من نقابة المهندسين ، فلا مانع من أخذه والانتفاع به ، أما إذا كانت النقابة تشترط لمثل هذا أن ينتظم العضو في العمل في أحد المكاتب الهندسية للتدرب دون التسجيل الشكلي فقط ، فلا يحق له أخذ شيء مقابل التسجيل الشكلي دون التدرب الفعلي؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : المسلمون على شروطهم . رواه أبو داود والترمذي وغيرهما . 
ولذا فإننا نرى أنه من الواجب عليك في هذه الحالة أن ترد هذا المال إلى النقابة إذا لم يكن من حقك على النحو الذي سبق بيانه ، فإن أذنوا لك في أخذه وكانوا مخولين بذلك جاز لك أخذه ، وإن لم يأذنوا فلا حق لك فيه؛ لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا يحل مال امرئ مسلم إلا بطيب نفس منه . رواه أحمد وغيره . 
وننبه الأخ السائل إلى أنه إذا لم يتمكن من رد هذا المال للنقابة مباشرة وخشي على نفسه من العقوبة فيجوز له رده إليهم ولو بدون علمهم كأن يضعه في الحساب البنكي للنقابة ونحو ذلك ، وراجع الفتوى رقم : 68563 ورقم: 48082 . 
والله أعلم . ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* العمولة مقابل دلالة المورد على احتياجات المصنع
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  69046
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  10 شوال 1426
* السؤال: *​ 



 

أنا مهندس أورد للمصانع بعض احتياجاتها، فهل يجوز أن أتفق مع أحد الأشخاص داخل المصنع أن يعطيني طلبيات جديدة يحتاجها المصنع ومقابل ذلك له نسبه من الربح والحالة الأخرى إذا حدث ذلك بناء على طلب الموظف فما هو الرأي، وإذا حدث ذلك مرة قبل ذلك فماذا أفعل؟ جزاكم الله خيراً.

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإنه ينظر في هذا العمل الذي يقوم به العامل في المصنع هل يقوم به بتفويض من المصنع بحيث يعتمد المصنع ما يكتبه من الطلبيات أم أنه يدلك فقط على احتياجات المصنع بحكم وجوده فيه فتقوم أنت بتوريد ما يحتاج إليه المصنع ومن ثم بيعه للإدارة المسؤولة.
فإن كان الاحتمال الأول فليس للعامل أن يأخذ منك عمولة لأن ما يقوم به يعتبر عملاً واجباً عليه يتقاضى مقابله مرتباً من المصنع، وبالتالي يكون ما يأخذه منك رشوة محرمة هذا من جهة، ومن جهة ثانية فإنه إذا كان سيأخذ عمولة فإنه سيحابيك في الطلبات على حساب الاحتياج الفعلي لمصنعه، وهذا غير جائز أيضاً.
أما إن كان الاحتمال الثاني فلا مانع من أن تدفع له عمولة مقابل دلالتك على احتياجات المصنع لانتفاء المحاذير المتقدمة، ولكن لا يجوز أن يكون عمله ذلك في أثناء الدوام الرسمي له في المصنع لأن جميع وقت الموظف في الدوام الرسمي ملك للمصنع، وإذا جاز أن تعطيه عموله فلتكن مبلغاً مقطوعاً لا نسبة من الربح للجهالة بقدر ذلك، وراجع في ذلك الفتوى رقم: 67081.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* المشاركة في تصميم محطة مياه غير مطابقة للمواصفات
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  67850
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  02 رمضان 1426
* السؤال: *​ 

 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المشكلة باختصار هي أننى أعمل مهندس كهرباء في إحدى شركات معالجة المياه الكبرى وطلب منى الاشتراك في تصميم محطة مياه تقوم بتغذية مليون نسمة في إحدى البلدان الأفريقية الفقيرة ولكن يوجد العديد من الأفراد الذين يريدون تحقيق أعلى ربح دون النظر عن كون المحطة سوف تعمل أم لا وهذا يؤلمنى كثيرا لأن التعديل على ما أقوم به عمل قد يؤدي بشكل أو بآخر بفشل المحطة ومن ثم يحرم المليون نسمة من الماء ويشهد الله بأننى حاولت كثيرا وناقشت العديد من المدراء، ولكن حتى هذه اللحظة لا مجيب وكانت الطامة الكبرى بحصول أحد المقاولين على موافقة بشراء معدات من الناحية الحسابية غير مطابقة للمواصفات وبناء عليه سوف لا تعمل المحطة وحتى إذا اشتغلت المحطة فسوف تكون بكفاءة قليلة! والآن أستحلفكم بالله بأن يكون الرد سريعا جدا لأنه لا وقت لدي والسؤال هو: هل أستقيل أم أستمر في العمل معهم و لا إثم عليّ طالما قد بينت لهم مخاطر ما يتخذونه من قرارات؟
ملحوظة: في حالة استقالتى لن يضرني شيء سوى فقد الوظيفة فقط والله المستعان، أما في حالة الاستمرار وحدث ما لم تحمد عقباه فقد أكون كبش فداء لأن قانون المدراء لا يخطئون مازال هو السائد في معظم دول العالم؟
*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإذا كنت تعلم قبل البدء في تصميم هذه المحطة أو في أثنائه أن تصميم هذه المحطة سوف يستخدم من قبل بعض المسؤولين في التلاعب بالأموال المخصصة لهذه المحطة، فلا يجوز لك أن تشترك في تصميمها أو أن تمضي في ذلك، ولو أدى ذلك إلى تركك العمل لما في ذلك من المعاونة لهم على الإثم والعدوان، وقد قال الله تعالى: وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ {المائدة:2}. 
أما إذا كنت لم تعلم بذلك حتى اشتركت في التصميم وانتهيت مما هو مطلوب منك، فلا حرج عليك في الاستمرار في العمل في هذه الشركة، ما دمت قد بذلت ما في وسعك وبينت للمسؤولين -القادرين على منع الفساد- المخاطر المترتبة على تعديل التصميم أو شراء آلات غير مطابقة للمواصفات، لأنك بذلك تكون قد قمت بواجب النصيحة، ولكن يشترط في هذه الحالة ألا تكون منك إعانة للمتلاعبين بهذه الأموال، وإذا كنت تخشى ضرراً كبيراً في حالة عدم الاستقالة، فإننا ننصحك بأن تستقيل ونسأل الله أن يعوضك خيراً، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 52785.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* هل يأثم من أدخل الإنترنت للشركة إذا أسيء استخدامه
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  67644
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  25 شعبان 1426
* السؤال: *​ 



 
أود أن أخبركم بأني أعمل فى مؤسسه منذ فتره تكاد تقارب العام وعندما حضرت لهذه المؤسسة وقبل تعييني معهم كان لديهم ثلاثة من المدراء فقط يستخدمون الإنترنت وبحكم عملي كمبرمج على الكمبيوتر طلب مني أحدهم الاستشارة لزيادة سرعة استعمال الإنترنت فنصحته بأن بإمكانه الاشتراك فى خدمة (DSL) لتسريع الخدمه وكان ما حصل حيث عرض الأمر على مساعد المدير العام ووافق لثقته فى عملي وتم الاشتراك ووقعت عن المؤسسه كمهندس، الآن وبواسطه شبكة البنك المجهزة أصبح الكثيرون يستخدمون الإنترنت وأصبحت أرى نفسي مسؤولاً عن هذا الأمر، مع العلم بأن الغالبية تستعمل الإنترنت بحكم وظائفهم كمدراء لأقسام، لكنهم لا يستعملونها فيما يفيد بل إن أحدهم وجدته يتصفح المواقع الفاضحة، وقد سئلت ذات مرة عن هذه الخدمة فطلبت على الفور إيقافها خاصة أن المبلغ الشهري للاشتراك كبير جداً، لكن لم يتم الالتفات للأمر ولا أستطيع طلب إيقافها من المدير العام أو نائبه نسبة لطلب العديد من الشركات والمصالح مراسلتنا عبر الإنترنت ولحاجتنا كقسم كمبيوتر إلى المتابعه للتطوير، فهل علي من إثم الذين يدخلون المواقع التي لا تجوز أو المواقع الإباحية، وهل علي من شيء من الذمة المالية بحكم توقيعي للعقد، لكني لست من الذين يصادقون على المبلغ الشهري للاشتراك، وماذا أفعل فى حالة الإثم!!؟


*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإذا كانت الخدمة المذكورة مما أباحت الشركة للمدراء أو غيرهم الاستفادة منه وسعيت أنت في ذلك بالتعاقد عليه أو إنفاذ أمره، وكانت الشركة قد اشترطت عليهم ألا يجعلوها سبباً لإذهاب وقت العمل سدى، وألا يستخدموها في محرم، فلا نرى عليك شيئاً في ذلك. 
وما يحصل من بعض الموظفين بخلاف ما ذكرنا يجب عليك أن تنبه هؤلاء الموظفين وأن تنهاهم عن هذا، فإن لم ينتهوا وجب عليك أن تنبه الإدارة إليه، وذلك من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الذي يجب على كل قادرٍ عليه الإتيان به، لقوله تعالى: كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ {آل عمران:110}، وبما أنك أدَّيت ما عليك من النصيحة فقد برئت ذمتك ولا شيء عليك إن شاء الله. 
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم مشاركة الموظف لمقاول الشركة التي يعمل بها
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  67369
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  21 شعبان 1426
* السؤال: *​ 



أنا مهندسة بمديرية الطرق، هل يجوز أن أستثمر مبلغا من المال أعطيه للمقاول الذي تم اختياره بعد مناقصة وطنية للقيام بأشغال لصالح المديرية، مع العلم بأن هذا المقاول قبل طلبي بدون أي ضغوط وأنني لا دخل لي في المشروع؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإذا لم يكن لك أي علاقة بهذا المشروع سواء من ناحية تخصيصه للمقاول أو الإشراف على التنفيذ، أو المسؤولية عن تسلُّمه عند انتهائه، فلا نرى مانعاً من مشاركته بمبلغ من المال على أن يكون الربح بينكما على ما تتفقان عليه، وهي مضاربة مشروعة لم يعترها شيء من الشبهة، وللفائدة راجعي الفتوى رقم: 62618، والفتوى رقم: 17870.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* تقليد المواصفات الفنية الخاصة بالآخرين
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  67187
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  16 شعبان 1426
* السؤال: *​ 








كان لي صديق مهندس يعمل فى إحدى المصالح الحكومية وقد أوكلت هذه المصلحة أحد المكاتب الاستشارية لوضع مواصفة فنية لأحد أنظمة الإنذار وبالطبع ذلك مقابل أجر معين وقد تم الانتهاء بالفعل من المشروع وأنا أعمل أيضا لدى مؤسسة مشتركة تملك الحكومة51% منها والآخر لشريك أجنبي وطلب مني عمل مواصفة لنظام إنذار حريق فأخذت من صديقي المواصفة الفنية التي معه كي أستعين بالمواصفات الفنية والترتيب ولكن لم أنقلها بالكلية لأنها مختلفة عن تفاصيل المشروع الذى بين يدى فهل هذا يكون بخسا لحق مكتب المقاولات بالرغم من كونه أخذ مقابل تصميمه-أم يحرم على صاحبي إخراج مثل هذه المعلومات والتى ليست بسر دون إذن من جهة عمله حيث إنها المالك الشرعي لهذه المعلومات- مع العلم أني لن أتكسب من وراء هذا العمل إلا راتبي العادي أرجو مراجعة هذه الأمر وبيان الأحكام الشرعية لكل فعل.

وجزاكم الله خيراً.



*الفتوى: *​ 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإذا كان ما قمت به لا يعدو أن يكون مجرد تقليد هذه المواصفات والاستفادة منها في كيفية تصميم مواصفات مناسبة للمشروع الذي تعمل به، فلا حرج في ذلك، اللهم إلا إذا كانت المؤسسة التي صممت لها هذه المواصفات التي استفدت منها تمنع من الاطلاع على المعلومات الخاصة بتلك المواصفات لغرض معتبر شرعاً كضمان عدم التلاعب بكفاءة هذا النظام من قبل الآخرين، فلا يجوز حينئذ لصديقك أن يخرج هذه المعلومات إلا بإذنها. 
أما إذا كان ما قمت به هو نسخ هذه المواصفات مع إدخال تعديلات بسيطة لا أثر لها، فلا يجوز ذلك إلا بإذن من يملك هذه المواصفات لأن حقه فيها وما يترتب عليها من ربح مادي مصون شرعاً، وسواء في هذا أكان المالك لها هو المكتب الاستشاري وهذا إذا كان يحتفظ بحقوق طبعها، أو كان المالك المؤسسة التي صممت لها، بحيث تملك حقوق طباعتها ونشرها، وعلى كل حال، فإن كان الأمر كذلك، فعليك أن تعوض من يملك تلك المواصفات إلا أن يعفو عن حقه مع التوبة إلى الله، وراجع للأهمية والفائدة الفتاوى ذات الأرقام: 9797، 6080، 57447، 57504، 18731، 51083، 60775. 
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* شروط جواز عمل المرأة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  66342
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  23 رجب 1426
* السؤال: *​ 



لدي شركة مع شريك تعمل في مجال التصوير الهندسي والرسم المعماري وكان الشرط تعيين 3 نساء وظائفهن كالآتي: مهندسة خرائط/ مندوبة المبيعات/ مديرة المكتب. أرجو الإجابة على سؤالي.

وشكر لحسن تعاونكم.

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإذا كان عمل هؤلاء النسوة لا يترتب عليه محظور شرعي كحضورهن للعمل متبرجات أو اختلاطهن بالرجال أو خضوعهن بالقول، أو توقع حصول فتنة لهن أو لغيرهن، فلا مانع من هذا، لأن الأصل في عمل المرأة الجواز، وإنما منعه من منعه سداً للذريعة، وسد الذرائع معتبر في الشريعة، فإذا انتفى السبب الموجب للتحريم انتفى التحريم. 
أما إذا كان سيترتب على تنفيذ هذا الشرط محظور شرعي، فلا يجوز الوفاء به، لأن كل شرط ينافي مقتضى الشرع فهو باطل بالإجماع، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: كل شرط ليس في كتاب الله فهو باطل، وإن كان مائة شرط. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* لا بأس بأخذ المشرف على مشروع هبة بشرط عدم المحاباة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  64598
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  03 جمادي الثانية 1426
* السؤال: *​ 



لي صديق مهندس ويشرف على شركة أجنبية لتنفيذ الطرق وطلبت منه الشركة جرار تسوية واتفق مع شخص يملك ذلك الجرار واتفق كل من الشركة وصاحب الجرار وبعد الاتفاق أتى صاحب الجرار للمهندس وقال له سوف أعطيك نسبة من المبلغ الذي سوف أتقاضاه من الشركة ومن بدون أن يشترط عليه من قبل فما حكم الشرع في ذلك المبلغ هل يأخذه منه أو لا؟


*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فالمبلغ الذي يريد صاحب الجرار أن يعطيه لصاحبك هو من قبيل الهبة والهدية والمكافأة، لأنه لم يكن عن شرط ولا اتفاق. 
وعليه، فلا حرج على صاحبك في قبول ذلك المبلغ. 
لكن لا بد ألا يكون في ذلك محاباة لمن أعطاه بما يضر بالشركة. قال الحافظ في الفتح في حديث ابن اللتبية: وفيه إبطال كل طريق يتوصل بها من يأخذ المال إلى محاباة المأخوذ منه، والانفراد بالمأخوذ. اهـ 
ولمزيد فائدة راجع الفتوى رقم: 52244. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم الإشراف على تنفيذ مسجد للمبتدعة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  64035
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  29 جمادي الأولى 1426
* السؤال: *​ 













أنا مهندس معماري من أهل السنة والجماعة وقد طُلب مني بحكم وظيفتي التصميم والإشراف على تنفيذ مسجد لبعض أهل البدع المعروفة، فما حكم الدين في هذا؟

*الفتوى: *​ 







الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإن هذه المسألة قد نص على حكمها أهل العلم رحمهم الله تعالى، فهي من المسائل التي قد ذكر حكمها مسبقاً، فإن أهل العلم نصوا على أن شرط الواقف لا يعتبر ولا يعمل به إلا إذا كان جائزاً، قال خليل في مختصره: واتبع شرطه إن جاز. يعني شرط الواقف، وصرحوا كذلك بمنع بناء المسجد المبني للضرار، كما قال البهوتي في كشاف القناع. 
وقد سبق أن بينا في عدة فتاوى سابقة بطلان الصلاة خلف المبتدع الذي تصدر منه البدع المكفرة، كمن يسب الصحابة مستحلا لذلك، فراجع الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 2429، 35398، 4159.
وبناء عليه؛ فإن من كفر ببدعته كمن يقوم بسب الصحابة مستحلا لذلك، أو يزعم تحريف القرآن، فإن الوقف عليه ببناء المسجد له لا يعمل به إلا إذا تؤكد من سلامة أهل المسجد من كون بدعتهم مكفرة، وعلم أنه لا يعمل بالمسجد شيء من أعمال المبتدعة كالموالد والمآتم، وفي (كشاف القناع) للبهوتي: وإذا سئل المفتي عن شرط واقف لم يفت بإلزام العمل به حتى يعلم هل الشرط معمول به في الشرع أو من الشروط التي لا تحل؟... ثم ذكر أمثله لذلك وعد منها: من وقف مدرسة أو رباطا أو زاوية وشرط أن المقيمين بها من أهل البدع.... والخوارج والمعتزلة والجهمية والمبتدعين في أعمالهم.... فلا يجوز أن يعمل بالشرط المذكور.
وبناء عليه؛ فإن العمل بشرط الواقف بناء مسجد للمبتدعة المكفرين ببدعتهم لا يجوز، ولا يسوغ لك أن تشرف على مسجدهم، وليعلم أنه يجوز للجهة المسؤولة أن تغير شرط الواقف إلى ما هو أصلح إن كانت المصلحة في ذلك أولى، قال مصطفى الرحيباني في مطالب أولي النهى في شرح غاية المنتهى: قال الشيخ تقي الدين: يجوز تغيير شرط واقف لما هو أصلح منه، فلو وقف على فقهاء أو صوفية واحتيج للجهاد صرف للجند. 
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* الراتب الممنوح لمن لا يعمل
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  63085
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  29 ربيع الثاني 1426
* السؤال: *​ 





أنى أعمل فى شركة مقاولات وتم الاتفاق مع المهندسين فى المشروع الذى أعمل فية حيث أنى غير معين ولكن أعمل على أساس اليومية فى المشروع الذي أعمل فيه أن آخذ الفترة المسائية من هذا المشروع واتفقت معهم على أن أظل على الفترة طوال عملى معهم وبعد مدة من العمل بدأت الشركة فى إنهاء الفترة المسائية وطلبت تحديد موقفي من الشركة فقالو أن أظل معهم أحصل على راتبي بدون العمل ليلا بالرغم أنى أنا الذي أرغب فى العمل ولا أتهرب منه، فهل أخذي لهذا المرتب حلال أم حرام إن كان أخذي لهذا المرتب فيه شبهة، فهل لي أن أخرج هذا المرتب صدقة على روح أخي المتوفي، ولي أموال مستحقة لديهم، فهل أخذها أم لا، وهل استمر معهم حتى يتم الاستغاء عني كما قالو أم أترك العمل، مع العلم بأن هذه الشركة شركة حكومية؟

*الفتوى: *​ 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
تقدمت الإجابة على هذا السؤال في الفتوى رقم: 63047.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* تخصيص بعض الموظفين بزيادة في الراتب
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  59760
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  28 محرم 1426
* السؤال: *​ 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أنا مهندس أشتغل مع رجل أعمال له شركه خاصة به وأتقاضى منه راتبا شهريا بالريال. وبعد حوالي سنة أو سنتين من بداية شغلي معه طلبت منه زيادة في الراتب فتم الاتفاق بيننا على أن يدفع لي مبلغا معينا بالدولار شهريا بالإضافة إلى الراتب الشهري بالريال وطلب مني أن لا يعرف أي أحد من الموظفين بهده الزيادة خاصة أخوه وهو موظف معنا في نفس الشركة. وبعد عدة سنوات من عملي معه تم الاتفاق معه أن يكون للمهندسين في قسم التركيب والصيانة(وأنا أحدهم بل رئيسهم) نسبة 10% من قيمة عقود الصيانة المبرمة مع العملاء حيث ونحن فريق نقوم بتركيب المعدات وصيانتها بعد تركيبها. 

الرجاء أن تفتوني فيما أوضحت لكم سلفاً.

وجزاكم الله كل خير على عملكم هذا.


*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فمادام صاحب الشركة قد وافق على ما يدفعه سواء منه ما كان خاصا بك وما كان شاملا لمن معك من المهندسين فلا حرج في ذلك، لأن الحق له، وراجع للأهمية الفتوى رقم: 11360.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* العمل في منظمة تستثمر بعض رواتب مهندسي البناء
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  59342
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  14 محرم 1426
* السؤال: *​ 





أعمل في منظمة غير ربحية في أمريكا، تقوم بتوفير مهندسي البناء لشركات المقاولات، شركة المقاولات تدفع راتب المهندس له مباشرة ثم تدفع للمنظمة لحساب ذلك المهندس مبلغاً من المال حسب ساعات عمله لتكون له رصيداً في التأمين الصحي وصندوق المعاشات والإجازة السنوية وصندوق الاستثمار، المنظمة تقوم باستثمار ذلك المال وتدفع به الرواتب والمصروفات الإدارية من تأمين صحي إلى آخره.... سؤالي هو: هل أخذ مرتب من هذه المنظمة حرام أم حلال؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً. 

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فإذا كانت هذه المنظمة تستثمر هذا المال المرصود للرواتب فيما يوافق الشرع بحيث يخلو هذا الاستثمار من الربا والميسر والمتاجرة في المحرمات، فالراتب الذي تقدمه للعامل حلال، لا حرج عليه في قبوله. 
أما إذا كانت تستثمر هذا المال بطرق محرمة، ففي حكم هذا الراتب تفصيل ذكرناه في الفتوى رقم: 7707، والفتوى رقم: 59045، والفتوى رقم: 56047، وراجع للأهمية الفتوى رقم: 9532.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* العمل في شركة تتعامل مع بنوك ربوية 
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  59282
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  13 محرم 1426
* السؤال: *​ 



في سؤال سابق عن العمل في البنك الربوي وأني أعمل مهندس كمبيوتر ولا يوجد لي تعامل مع الجمهور لقد أجبتموني بارك الله فيكم بأنه حرام ولكن لي تعليق صغير قبل العمل في البنك كنت أعمل مهندس كمبيوتر في إحدى الشركات ولكن كان معظم أعمالها صيانة الكمبيوتر لدى البنوك ومعظم الشركات الموجودة في الأردن التي تختص في مجال الكمبيوتر تتعامل في تقديم العمل الفني للكمبيوتر لدى البنوك ولا يوجد شركة إلا شركات قليلة لا تتعامل مع البنوك لقد قدمت لها ولم أحصل على وظيفة فما هو العمل؟

*الفتوى: *​ 


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فقد اشتمل سؤالك على عدة مسائل: 
المسألة الأولى: حكم عملك في هندسة الكمبيوتر في بنك ربوي والجواب هو ما ذكرته في سؤالك، ولمزيد من الفائدة راجع الفتوى رقم: 49772.
والمسألة الثانية: حكم العمل في شركة لهندسة الكمبيوتر تتعامل مع البنوك الربوية والحكم في ذلك أنه جائز ما لم تعلم أو غلب على ظنك أن الجهاز المعين لبنك ربوي، أما مجرد الاحتمال فإنه لا يمنع من ذلك، وهذا راجع إلى مسألة الإعانة على الحرام، قال زكريا الأنصاري في أسنى المطالب: (فلو باع العنب ممن يتخذه خمرا) بأن يعلم أو يظن منه ذلك (أو الأمرد من معروف بالفجور) به (ونحو ذلك) من كل تصرف يفضي إلى معصية؛ كبيع الرطب ممن يتخذه نبيذاً، وبيع ديك الهراش، وكبش النطاح ممن يعاني ذلك (حرم) لأنه تسبب إلى معصية. 
وقال ابن حجر الهيتمي في الكبائر: والظن في ذلك كالعلم. 
وقال ابن مفلح في الفروع: ولا يصح بيع ما قصد به الحرام كعصير لمتخذه خمراً، قطعاً، نقل الجماعة: إذا علم، وقيل: أو ظنا، واختاره شيخنا. 
وفي الموسوعة الفقهية الكويتية: اشترط الجمهور للمنع من هذا البيع: أن يعلم البائع بقصد المشتري اتخاذ الخمر من العصير، فلو لم يعلم لم يكره... كما ذكره القهستاني من الحنفية، وهو صريح كلام المرغيناني الآنف الذكر. وكذلك قال ابن قدامة: إنما يحرم البيع إذا علم البائع قصد المشتري ذلك: إما بقوله، وإما بقرائن مختصة به تدل على ذلك، أما الشافعية فاكتفوا بظن البائع أن المشتري يعصر خمرا أو مسكرا، واختاره ابن تيمية، أما إذا لم يعلم البائع بحال المشتري، أو كان المشتري ممن يعمل الخل والخمر معا، أو كان البائع يشك في حاله، أو يتوهم: فمذهب الجمهور الجواز، كما هو نص الحنفية والحنابلة، ومذهب الشافعية أن البيع في حال الشك أو التوهم مكروه. 
والمسألة الثالثة: حكم المال الذي اكتسبته من العمل في هندسة الكمبيوتر في بنك ربوي أو في شركة تتعامل مع البنوك فيما يتعلق بالربا، الحكم في ذلك أنه لا يلزمك التصدق بمثله ولو كان فيه إعانة على الحرام، لأن أصل العمل مباح وإنما جاءته الحرمة من أمر عارض وذلك على الراجح من أقوال الفقهاء وهو مذهب الجمهور، كما هو مبين في الفتوى رقم: 55633.
والمسألة الرابعة: كيف تصنع إذا لم تجد عملا إلا في بنك ربوي أو في شركة تتعامل مع بنك ربوي؟ والجواب: أنه لا حرج عليك في أن تعمل في شركة تتعامل مع البنوك الربوية فيما لا علاقة له بالربا. 
وإذا لم يمكن حصول هذا النوع من الوظائف المنفصلة عن الحرام فإن اضطررت إلى الحرام بحيث لو لم تفعل ذلك لهلكت أو قاربت على الهلاك، فلا حرج عليك في ذلك لأن الضرورات تبيح المحظورات، لكن مع البحث الجاد عن سبيل لخروج من هذه الضرورة.
واعلم أن من ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله خيراً منه ( وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا* وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ {الطلاق:2-3}.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* فدية ترك الواجب والعجز عن ثمنها
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  57236
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  10 ذو القعدة 1425
* السؤال: *​ 



أعمل مهندسا بحريا وعندما قدمت إلى جدة بالسفينة نويت العمرة. نزلنا من السفينة أنا وزملاء لي وذهبنا إلى التنعيم وأحرمنا من هناك.

فهل علي هدي؟ وهل يجزئ صيام ثلاثة أيام؟ علما بأني لم أكن أملك ثمن الهدى حال وجودي بمكة في تلك العمرة . وقد وفقني الله لأداء فريضة الحج هذا العام بمشيئته تعالى. فماذا أفعل؟ وجزاكم الله كل الخير .


*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإذا كنت أنشأت نية العمرة بعد وصولك إلى جدة فالواجب عليك حينئذ أن تحرم من ذلك المكان، لأنه داخل الميقات، ومن كان داخل الميقات عليه أن يحرم من حيث أنشأ نية العمرة، كما في الفتوى رقم: 1574.
وعليه، فمادمت قد تجاوزت الميقات المشروع لك وأحرمت من التنعيم ، فقد لزمك هدي أنت وكل واحد من زملائك. والهدي أقله شاة تذبح في الحرم وتوزع على الفقراء هناك.
فمن عجز عن الهدي لزمه صيام عشرة أيام، ثلاثة في الحرم، وسبعة إذا رجع إلى بلده، كما يلزم المتمتع العاجز عن الهدي، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 47426.
وإذا قدرت على الهدي قبل الصوم أجزأك، لأنه الأصل، ولا يلزمك الانتقال من الصوم إلى إخراج الهدي، لأن الصوم قد استقر في ذمتك. ففي مطالب أولي النهى للرحيباني الحنبلي: ولا يلزم من قدر على الهدي بعد وجوب صوم بأن كان بعد يوم النحر انتقال عنه أي الصوم شرع فيه أي الصوم أو لا اعتبارا بوقت الوجوب، فقد استقر الصوم في ذمته، فإن أخرج الهدي إذن أجزأه، لأنه الأصل. انتهى.
وإذا أردت إخراج الهدي فبإمكانك توكيل من يقوم به نيابة عنك، ولو عن طريق الاتصال بواسطة الهاتف مثلا أو دفع ثمنه لبعض الجمعيات التي يوثق بها لتتولى تلك المهمة. وإذا أديت الحج هذا العام من غير أن تعتمر قبله عمرة ثانية فلا يلزمك هدي التمتع، لأنك لست بمتمتع لرجوعك إلى بلدك.
أما إن أديت الحج والعمرة معا في سفرة واحدة فيلزمك هدي لتمتعك.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم مشاركة المهندس في بناء يغلب على الظن استعماله في الحرام
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  56525
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  24 شوال 1425
* السؤال: *​هل المهندس المعماري الذي يقوم بتصميم مبنى يلحقه من الإثم الذي يقترفه مستخدم هذا المبنى؟هل يجوز للمهندس المعماري المسلم المشاركة في تصميم كنيسة؟ هل يجوز للمهندس المعماري تصميم مبني الأصل في استخدامه معصية الله مثل مبنى ملهى ليلي.. بار.. نادي قمار؟ هل يجوز للمهندس المعماري تصميم مبنى ليس الأصل في استخدامه معصية الله ولكن عادة ما يحدث ذلك مثل مبنى... سينما ..أو حمام سباحة.. أو مبنى فندق..؟ يقوم المهندس المعماري بتصميم فندق ويحدد منطقة معينة لتكون بارا ولكنه يتعامل معها على أنها كافتريا مثلا، أو يحدد منطقة أخرى يعلم أنها ستكون ديسكو ويقوم بتجهيزها لذلك ولكنه يسميها على الرسم صالونا مثلا فهل يعفيه ذلك من المسئؤولية ؟ ما هو الحكم إذا كره المعماري المشاركة في تصميم مثل هذه المباني ولكنه يضطر لذلك ليتجنب سخط أصحاب العمل؟ أتمنى من الله أن أحصل على فتوى في هذه الأمور لأني نالني من معظمها ويرعبني احتمال أن أكون مشتركا مع كل مقترف لإثم في مثل هذه المباني وإن كان كذلك فما السبيل إلى إيقاف هذا النزيف المستمر.

*الفتوى: *​الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
 فلا يجوز لمسلم ـ منهدسا كان أو غيره ـ أن يعين على بناء ما يعلم بيقين جازم أو ظن غالب أنه سوف يستعمل في معصية الله، لعموم قوله تعالى:  وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْأِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ {المائدة: 2}، ولا يجوز له أن يطيع أصحاب العمل في ذلك، إلا إذا كان مضطرا بحيث إذا تركه لم يجد ما يأكل أوما يشرب ونحو ذلك، فإذا كانت هناك ضرورة على هذا النحو جاز له البقاء حتى يجد عملا آخر علماً بأن الضرورة تقدر بقدرها، فلا يجوز له أن يأكل مما يكسب من هذا العمل فوق ما تندفع به ضرورته، وعليه أن يتصدق بما زاد عن ذلك وراجع للأهمية الفتوى رقم: 18924.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم عمل المهندس في القرى السياحية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  54504
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  28 شعبان 1425
* السؤال: *​ 





أنا أعمل مهندسا في قرية سياحية ،هل المال الذي أتقاضاه من هذا العمل حلال أم حرام؟

*الفتوى: *​ 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فالمعلوم عن القرى السياحية أنها تشتمل على كثير من المحرمات، كالتبرج والسفور والعري وشرب المسكرات، وارتكاب الفواحش والمنكرات، ولا يرتادها في الغالب إلا أهل الفساد، والعمل الذي فيه عون ومساعدة لهذه القرى وأمثالها من أماكن الدعوة إلى الشر والفساد حرام، لدخوله في التعاون على الإثم والعدوان المنهي عنهما في قوله تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ {المائدة:2}، وراجع في هذا الفتوى رقم: 23561، والفتوى رقم: 47489. 
وبناءً على هذا، فإنه لا يجوز لك الانتفاع بالمال المكتسب من هذا الوجه، لأنه مال لا يجوز لك تملكه، بل يجب عليك التخلص منه بإنفاقه في سبل الخير، ولا جناح عليك فيما أنفقته في السابق في حاجاتك الضرورية، علماً بأنه يجوز العمل في القرى السياحية كغيرها إذا خلت من المنكرات، أو كان العامل فيها لا يتصل بالمنكر أو الإعانة عليه، لما ذكرنا أعلى الجواب، ولكن هذا -أي العمل في القرى السياحية- الذي لا يتصل بمنكر أو لا يعين عليه مستحيل عادة. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم بناء خزان على مجموعة مقابر
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  51706
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  11 جمادي الثانية 1425
* السؤال: *​ 

اأا مهندس أعمل في السدود والآن نحن بصدد دراسة جدوى لتكلفة خزان ضخم .. وهنالك عدد من المقابر التى ستغمرها مياه النهر بصورة دائمة فهل لا بد من نقل المقابر علما بأنها مجوعة كبيرة من المقابر ربما تصل في مجموعها إلى عشرات الآلاف من القبور ما لا يقل عن مجموع المائة مقبرة ... فهل هنالك فتوى محكمة لإقناع المواطنين بعدم ترحيل هذه المقابر ... 
الرجاء الافادة المدعمة بالأدلة والأسانيد لشفاء غليل الكل .... ولكم الجزاء الأوفى .... ودمتم في خدمة الاسلام والمسلمين - تنويه الرجاء الاجابة لهذا السؤال بعينه وعدم التوجيه للرجوع لفتاوى أخرى حتى ولو كانت مشابهة ........ علماً بأننا قد قمنا البحث في كتب الصحاح والمراجع الإسلامية وأيضا قمنا بمراجعة كل فتاويكم الحالية على الإنترنت.

وما التوفيق إلا من عند الله ... إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه ... الرجاء إذا استطعتم إشراك أكبر عدد من العلماء في هذه الفتوى مع ذكر اسمائهم وذكر الوسيلة للرجوع اليهم عند الحاجة في خصوص هذه المسألة.
وجزاكم الله خير.

*الفتوى: *​الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإذا كانت هذه القبور قد بليت وصارت ترابا فيجوز الانتفاع بالمقبرة بالبناء والزراعة وسائر وجوه الانتفاع، ومنه بناء هذا الخزان، وراجع للتفصيل ومعرفة أقوال أهل العلم في ذلك الفتوى رقم: 19135 ، والفتوى رقم: 10802.
وإن كانت لم تبل، وبقي للموتى أثر من عظم أو غيره، فلا يجوز بناء هذا الخزان، مادام سيؤدي إلى غمر القبور بالمياه، لأن حرمة الأموات كحرمة الأحياء، فقد أخرج أبو داود وابن ماجه وغيرهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ( إن كسر عظم المؤمن ميتا مثل كسره حيا)، قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح: " يستفاد منه أن حرمة المؤمن بعد موته باقية كما كانت في حياته" وقال الإمام الطيبي " إشارة إلى أنه لا يهان ميتا كما لا يهان حيا"
وأخرج الحاكم والطبراني أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال لرجل رآه جالسا على قبر: "لا تؤذ صاحب القبر" ، قال الصنعاني في شرحه: " نهي عن أذية المقبور من المؤمنين ، وأذية المؤمن محرمة بنص القرآن: { وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ بِغَيْرِ مَا اكْتَسَبُوا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلُوا بُهْتَاناً وَإِثْماً مُبِيناً} (الأحزاب:58)
وأخرج مسلم في صحيحه: عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لأن يجلس أحدكم على جمرة فتحرق ثيابه فتخلص إلى جلده خير له من أن يجلس على قبر". وروى ابن أبي شيبة عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: " أذى المؤمن في موته كأذاه في حياته" 
وعنه أيضا، قال: "لأن أطأ على جمرة أحب إلي من أن أطأ على قبر مسلم". رواه الطبراني في الكبير بإسناد حسن، 
فإذا كان الوطء على القبور والجلوس عليها ممنوعا، وهو أذى عارض، فلأن يمنع الأذى الدائم الناجم من غمر القبور بصورة دائمة من باب أولى،
ومحل ما ذكرنا من عدم الجواز، ما لم تكن هناك ضرورة لبناء هذا الخزان، فإذا كانت هناك ضرورة، فلا حرج في بنائه على أن يتم نقل الموتى من المقابر ـ متى ما أمكن ذلك ـ دفعا للضرر والأذى عنهم. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* متى يباح دفع الرشوة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  51401
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  06 جمادي الثانية 1425
* السؤال: *​ 



[FONT=\"Tahoma\"]أما بعد فعندي سؤال أرجو منكم الإجابة عليه السؤال هو [/FONT]

[FONT=\"Tahoma\"]أنا أعمل في مهنة أبواب السحاب وهناك مشروع قدمنا عليه ولكن المهندسين المسؤولين عن المشروع لا يعطوك المشروع إذا لم تعطهم نسبة ، فنضع نحن سعراً أعلى بحيث يأخذون نسبتهم دون أن ينقص من أرباحنا شيئا ودون ذلك لا تستلم المشروع ، فهل هذه المعاملة حرام أم حلال نرجو منكم الإجابة [/FONT]




*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإذا لم يتنافس معكم في هذه المقاولة من هو أفضل منكم وأحق بالعمل، أو كنتم أنتم أحق بالعمل من غيركم ممن يتنافسون معكم جاز لكم الحصول على هذا الحق ولو بدفع الرشوة للمهندسين، والإثم عليهم لا عليكم، لكن يشترط لذلك أن لا تزيدوا على التكاليف المتعارف عليها لمثل هذا المشروع، لما في ذلك من الإضرار بصاحب المشروع الأصلي، لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا ضرر ولا ضرار. رواه ابن ماجه. أما إذا كان هناك من ينافسكم وهو أولى بالعمل منكم أو مساوٍ لكم فلا يجوز لكم أخذ هذه المقاولة بهذه الصورة لأنه يعد اعتداء على حق الغير وإضرارا بصاحب المشروع أيضا.
والواجب على هؤلاء المهندسين أن يتقوا الله تعالى، فهم وكلاء في هذه المشاريع عن أصحابها، والوكيل مؤتمن فلا يجوز له أن يحابي على حساب موكله، مما يضر به أو يذهب ماله، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 6257.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* أجرة السمسار لا يصح أن تكون نسبة من الربح
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  50615
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  12 جمادي الأولى 1425
* السؤال: *​ 











رجل يقول لي لي مشروع لإحدى الشركات يهمك, لأنني أعمل كمهندس كمبيوتر فيقول لي إن شئت جعلت لك اتصالا مع الشركة و لكن تعطيني نسبة من الربح.علما بأنه لا يعمل في هذه الشركة, إنما يدلني عليها فقط.

جزاكم الله خيرا.

*الفتوى: *​ 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فما يقوم به صاحبك هذا من الوساطة بينك وبين الشركات يسمى في الفقه بالسمسرة، والسمسار هو الذي يتوسط بين المتعاقدين، ويسهل مهمة العقد مقابل مبلغ يأخذه منهما او من أحدهما، والفقهاء يعدون السمسرة من باب الجعالة.
قال البخاري: باب أجر السمسرة، ولم ير ابن سيرين وعطاء وإبراهيم والحسن بأجر السمسار بأسا. اهـ.
والأجرة التي يحصل عليها السمسار مقابل ذلك تسمى جعالة، ويشترط فيها أن تكون معلومة، فلا يجوز أن تكون نسبة من الربح لأنها حينئذ جعالة بمجهول.
وقد أخرج الإمام أحمد عن أبي سعيد الخدري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن استئجار الأجير حتى يبين له أجره.
وفي رواية للنسائي: إذا استأجرت أجيرا فأعلمه أجره.
هذا هو مذهب الجمهور، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى جواز كون الأجرة نسبة من الربح.
قال في كشاف القناع: (ولو دفع عبده أو) دفع (دابته إلى من يعمل بها بجزء من الأجرة) جاز (أو) دفع (ثوبا) إلى من (يخيطه، أو) دفع (غزلا) إلى من (ينسجه بجزء من ربحه) قال في المغني: وإن دفع ثوبه إلى خياط ليفصله قمصانا ليبيعها وله نصف ربحها بحق عمله جاز، نص عليه في رواية حرب وإن دفع غزلا إلى رجل ينسجه ثوبا بثلث ثمنه أو ربعه جاز، نص عليه (أو) دفع ثوبا إلى من يخيطه أو غزلا إلى من ينسجه (بجزء منه) مشاع معلوم (جاز) اهـ.
وقال ابن سيرين: إذا قال بعه بكذا فما كان من ربح فهو لك أو بينى وبينك فلا بأس به.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* من صور المقاولة التي لا تصح
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  48996
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  16 ربيع الثاني 1425
* السؤال: *​[FONT=\"Tahoma\"] والدي يعمل مهندساً مدنياً يقوم بإخراج رخص البناء وما شابه ذلك ولكن في بعض الحالات تأتي له بعض الأعمال في التعهدات فمثلاً يأتيه شخص ويقول له خذ هذا المنزل اهدمه وعمر لي مكانه منزلاً جديداً فيوقعون العقد هكذا، بعد أن يتم الانتهاء من العمل يحصل والدي على المبلغ الذي وضعه في العمل مضافاً إليه نسبة 10 بالمائة كأتعاب وربح، السؤال: هل يجوز ذلك شرعاً أم أنه يعتبر ربا كما قال له أحد شيوخ الجوامع لأنه يحوي نسبة مئوية وذلك لا يجوز؟ [/FONT]

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإن المقاولة تنقسم إلى قسمين: ​ أحدهما: أن يتولى المقاول العمل دون أن يكون عليه شيء آخر، فالمواد والأدوات وغيرها كل ذلك يكون على الطرف الآخر، وهذا النوع من المقاولة محض إجارة على عمل، فيشترط فيه ما يشترط في الإجارة فقط. ​ أما القسم الآخر: وهو أن يتولى المقاول جميع المواد والعمل، فهذا يدخل في عقد الاستصناع وتجري عليه أحكامه، وقد أجبنا عنه برقم: 8515 فليرجع إليه. ​ والخلاصة أن الجمهور يشترطون في ذلك شروط السلم والحنفية يعتبرونه عقداً من نوع خاص، فلا هو ببيع ولا هو سلم، ولكنهم يشترطون انضباط العقد بما يرفع الجهالة والغرر. ​ أما الصورة المذكورة في السؤال فهي صورة ثالثة، فلا هي من الصورة الأولى حيث إن المستأجر لا يدفع التكاليف من عنده، ولا هي من الصورة الثانية، لأن العوض فيها ليس مقطوعاً، بل هو نسبة من التكاليف، فيكون العقد قد احتوى على الجهالة في الأجرة، فيكون ممنوعاً من جهة الجهالة والغرر، وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الغرر كما في صحيح مسلم. ​ أما من جهة الربا، فإن قول السائل: مضافاً إليه نسبة عشرة بالمائة كأتعاب وربح، يحتمل أنه يريد بقوله وربح: أن مجموع العشرة بالمائة منه ما هو في مقابل القرض، ومنه ما هو في مقابل العمل، وإذا كان هذا الاحتمال واقعاً، فإن هذا هو عين الربا، وهذا هو الظاهر من السؤال، وإذا كان المقصود أن مبلغ العشرة في المائة إنما في مقابل العمل فقط، فإن المسألة تمنع لسبب آخر وهو جهالة عوض الأجرة. ​ قال ابن قدامة في المغني: يشترط في عوض الإجارة كونه معلوماً. لا نعلم في ذلك خلافاً، وذلك لأنه عوض في عقد معاوضة، فوجب أن يكون معلوماً، كالثمن في البيع، وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: من استأجر أجيراً، فليعلمه أجره.​ وقدر الأجرة مجهول الآن لأنه لن يتحدد إلا بعد الانتهاء من العمل.​ والمخرج من ذلك: أن يتم الاتفاق على أجرة معلومة ويتحمل المستأجر كافة التكاليف، أو يتم الاتفاق على مبلغ مقطوع ويدفع في مجلس العقد، كما هو الحال في عقد السلم مع الالتزام بشروط السلم الأخرى. ​ والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم نظام التقاعد في النقابات
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  47273
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  24 شوال 1425
* السؤال: *​ 





أنا مهندس أردني مشترك في نقابة المهندسين الأردنيين. أريد أن أشترك في نظام التقاعد الموجود في النقابة، ما حكم اشتراكي في هذا الصندوق، علمًا بأن نظام التقاعد كما يلي: أولاً: يكون قسط التقاعد الشهري ما معدله عشرة دنانير شهريًّا. ثانيًا: يحدد الراتب التقاعدي الكامل بقرار من الهيئة العامة للصندوق، وللهيئة العامة إعادة النظر في تحديد الراتب التقاعدي كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك. ثالثًا: يجوز لعضو الصندوق طلب الإحالة على التقاعد إذا كان قد أكمل الستين من عمره، أو أصيب بعجز كلي أقعده عن العمل بصورة دائمة، كما يحق للورثة المعالين المطالبة براتب التقاعد في حال وفاة العضو قبل إحالته على التقاعد. رابعًا: تكون المدة الخاضعة للتقاعد محصورة في عدد الأشهر المسدد عنها أقساط التقاعد الشهرية والغرامات المترتبة عليها فقط. خامسًا: يحسب الراتب التقاعدي بضرب الراتب التقاعدي الكامل في عدد الأشهر المسدد عنها أقساط التقاعد الشهرية، ويقسم الناتج على (360) ثلاثمائة وستين. سادسًا: تستحق العائدات التقاعدية في موعد لا يتجاوز اليوم العاشر من كل شهر يلي الشهر الذي تعود إليه تلك العائدات، وإذا تأخر دفعها عن هذا التاريخ فيتحمل عضو الصندوق غرامة مقدارها عشرة فلوس عن كل دينار وفي كل شهر يستمر فيه التأخير. حقوق العائلة والمعالين: يعتبر الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم من أفراد عائلة العضو المتقاعد الذين لهم حق في الراتب التقاعدي بعد وفاته: أ - والداه والقصر من إخوانه وأخواته إذا كان عند وفاته أعزبًا. ب - وإما إذا كان متزوجًا عند وفاته فيكون من أفراد عائلته: 1. الزوج أو الزوجة. 2. الأولاد الذين لم يتجاوزوا الثامنة عشرة من العمر. 3. الوالدان والقصر من إخوانه إذا كان العضو قد طلب أو أوصى بإضافتهم إلى من يعيلهم. ج - عند وفاة عضو الصندوق يقسم الراتب التقاعدي المستحق للعضو بالتســـاوي بين المعالين المنصوص عليهم سابقًا، بشرط أن لا يزيد مجموع حصص الوالدين والإخوة والأخوات على ربع الراتب التقاعدي المستحق لعضو الصندوق إذا كان متزوجًا عند وفاته، وأن لا تزيد هذه النسبة على خمسين في المائة (50%) إذا كان العضو عند وفاته أعزبًا 


*الفتوى: *​ 



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فالذي يظهر -والله أعلم- أن هذا الصندوق لم يقم على التكافل والتعاون، وإنما قام على المعاوضة، فالعضو فيه يدفع مبلغاً محدداً ويشترط أن يأخذ هو أو عائلته مبلغاً مقابله، وهذا أشبه ما يكون بقسط التأمين الذي يدفعه المؤمن له ليأخذ مبلغ التأمين عند الوصول إلى سن معينة أو التعرض لحادثة، ولا يخفى أن ذلك غير جائز كما بيناه الفتوى رقم: 30243، والفتوى رقم: 39323. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم عمل المقاولات لشركة بغير علمها 
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  46689
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  15 صفر 1425
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا مهندس كنت أعمل بالقطاع الخاص، واتجهت إلى العمل الحر بعد ذلك في مجالي وهو المقاولات، ولكن بعد مضي فترة من الوقت اكتشفت أن العمل في بلدنا لا يتم إسناده إلا بدفع ما يسمى بالعمولات، حتى ولو كنت أنا الأقل سعراً والأفضل في المواصفات الفنية، وأنا لي شريك يعمل موظفاً في إحدى الشركات نهاراً، يسند لي بعض الأعمال في الشركة التي يعمل بها، مع العلم بأني أتحرى دائماً أن تكون الأعمال بأعلى جودة وأقل سعراً من المنافسين لي في هذه الشركة على وجه الخصوص لأحساسي بالذنب لعدم علم أصحاب الشركة بالشراكة التي بيني وبين هذا الموظف لديهم، مع العلم بأنها شراكة دائمة وليست بالشركة المذكورة فقط؟

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإذا لم يكن في إسناد العمل إليك مخالفة لقوانين الشركة، ولا ظلم لأحد، وكنت تقوم بإداء العمل على الوجه المطلوب وبسعر المثل أو أقل، فلا حرج في ذلك، وراجع للفائدة والتفصيل الفتوى رقم: 23423.
والله أعلم. 
​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* التغاضي عن التقصير لقاء مال رشوة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  46169
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  03 صفر 1425
* السؤال: *​ 

أنا موظف في إحدى الوزارات وأعمل مراقباً ومشرفاً على أحد المقاولين المتعاقدين مع الوزارة وأكتب تقارير شهرية عند المقاول، ويتم رفعها للمهندس المشرف حتى يتم الخصم عليه من المستخلص الشهري، وحيث إني موظف على البند ولا يتم احتساب مصاريف السفر لي من قبل الوزارة، فإن المقاول يقوم بدفع أربعمائة ريال شهرياً لي بدلاً عن المصروفات، وهذا بالطبع يؤثر علي أحياناً فيتم التساهل مع تقصير المقاول، علما بأن المهندس المشرف هو المتصرف الأول والأخير في الخصم على المقاول، فأحياناً يتم رفع تقرير يبين تقصير هذا المقاول والمهندس يتغاضى عن ذلك، سؤالي: هل هذه المصاريف تعتبر حراماً على أم لا، علماً بأن المهندس لديه خبر عن ذلك لكن لا تقدر على أن تتكلم في؟ 

*الفتوى: *​ 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فإن الظاهر -والله أعلم- أن ما تأخذه من المقاول رشوة لا يجوز أخذها لأن تعريف الرشوة: هو ما يدفع للشخص لإبطال حق أو إحقاق باطل، ولعل قصد المقاول بدفع المبلغ المذكور لك هو أن يقع منك ما أشرت إليه من غض الطرف عن تقصيره، والتساهل معه في التقارير التي ترفع للجهات المسؤولة.
وعلى الجهات المسؤولة أن تسد حاجة موظفيها حتى لا تستغل حاجتهم في الرشوة ويتعرضوا لهذه الجريمة التي أفسدت مجتمعات المسلمين اليوم، وعلى الموظفين أن يقنعوا بما قسم الله لهم من حلال، ويعلموا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: لعن الله الراشي والمرتشي. رواه الترمذي. 
والله أعلم. 
​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* العمل في أماكن العصاة فيه نوع من الرضا بأعمالهم
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  36903
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  06 رجب 1424
* السؤال: * أعمل مهندس كهرباء في أحد الفنادق، فهل العمل في الفنادق حلال أم حرام، حيث إن مصدر راتبي تدخل فيه أموال بيع الخمور؟​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن العمل في الأماكن التي تمارس أنشطة محرمة لا يجوز، لما في ذلك من تشجيعها على أعمال الحرام والتعاون معها على الإثم والعدوان، والأصل أن ينكر المسلم على كل من رآه يرتكب إثما أو يفعل حراما، والعمل مع العصاة فيه نوع من الرضا بأعمالهم، ولهذا ننصح السائل الكريم بالابتعاد عن أصحاب المعاصي، ونسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر له عملاً حلالاً، وبإمكانك أن تطلع على المزيد من الفائدة في الفتوى رقم: 3871.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم استرداد فرق الراتب بدون علم الشركة
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  33594
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  21 ربيع الثاني 1424
* السؤال: *​أنا أعمل مهندسا بإحدى شركات المقاولات بمصر منذ عام تقريبا، قامت الشركة بتأخير الرواتب شهراً واثنين حتى وصل التأخير إلي أربعة شهور وفي الشهر الخامس قامت الشركة بتعديل الرواتب بالخصم، فقد كان راتبي 1200 جم ووصل بعد التعديل الي 800 جم وبدون أي سبب، وكذلك بدون علمي، ويتم الخصم بأثر رجعي على الشهور الخمسة السابقة، ولم يتم الصرف حتى الآن، فتوجد فرصة لدي لأن أسترد فارق المرتب بدون علم؟

*الفتوى: *​الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: فإذا كان عملك لهذه الأشهر جاريا على العقد السابق بالراتب المرتفع، فإن لك الحق في أخذ حقك ولو من غير علمهم، وهذه المسألة تسمى عند الفقهاء بمسألة الظفر، وقد تقدم الكلام عنها في الفتوى رقم: 28871، والفتوى رقم: 6022. . وإن كان عملك في هذه الأشهر بعقد جديد بالراتب المنخفض الجديد، فإنه لا يجوز لك ذلك. والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* التعامل مع الكفار جائز في الأصل
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  32649
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  26 ربيع الأول 1424
* السؤال: * أنا فلسطيني مسلم أعيش بما يسمى إسرائيل(عرب 48) وأنا مهندس مدني، هل العمل في شركات بناء إسرائيلية داخل إسرائيل أو بالضفة الغربية مخالف للشرع، على الرغم من أن العمل بالشركات الإسرائيلية هو مصدر العيش الوحيد لأغلبية المواطنين العرب داخل إسرائيل؟​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن التعامل مع الكفار يهودا كانوا أو غيرهم جائز في الأصل، وخصوصا إذا لم يكن في العمل معهم إهانة للمسلم أو إذلال له.
أما بخصوص العمل في مجال البناء مع مؤسسات يهودية تبني في أرض مغتصبة فهو أمر محرم شرعا لما فيه من إعانتهم على اغتصابهم لأرض المسلمين وتثبيت أقدامهم عليها، والله عز وجل يقول: وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْأِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ [المائدة:2].
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* ليس للمهندس أن يخطط سكنا لمن يشتريه بالربا
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  31957
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  11 ربيع الأول 1424
* السؤال: * ما هو حكم المهندس الذي يصمم مخططات مساكن لأشخاص من أجل حصولهم على قرض من البتك بالفائدة؟
السلام عليكم​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا علم الشخص أن الذين يطلبون منه تصميم مخططات سكنية سيقدمونها للبنك لأجل الحصول على قرض ربوي حرم عليه أعانتهم على ذلك، لقول الله تبارك وتعالى: وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْأِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ [المائدة:2].
وعليه أن ينهاهم عن هذا المنكر ويبين لهم خطر الربا. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم استخدام أدوات العمل في غير مصلحة العمل
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  27869
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  08 ذو الحجة 1423
* السؤال: * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعمل في شركة كمهندس للصيانة لبعض الأجهزة وحيث أن الأعطال لا تحدث غالبا كثيرا فإنني أستغل هذا الوقت لحين حدوث عطل في تصفح شبكة الإنترنت على جهاز كمبيوتر أمدتني به الشركة بمكتبي كما أمدتني الشركة بالإنترنت كما أقوم بتشغيل بعض البرامج التي قد لا تفيد العمل على هذا الجهاز
والسؤال هو: هل يعتبر ذلك حراماً حيث أنه في وقت العمل وأيضا أستخدام جهاز الكمبيوتر والإنترنت فيما قد لا يفيد العمل ؟ جزاكم الله خيراً.
​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن الأصل في العمل أن يؤدى وفقاً للشروط التي تم الاتفاق عليها بين العامل وصاحب العمل، ما دامت تلك الشروط لا تعارض أحكام الشرع، لما روى  البيهقي  في سننه عن  كثير بن عبد الله المزني  عن أبيه عن جده قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  المسلمون عند شروطهم، إلا شرطاً حرم حلالاً أو شرطاً أحل حراماً.  وقد رواه  البخاري  معلقاً، وهو في مستدرك  الحاكم  ومعجم  الطبراني  بألفاظ مختلفة.
إذا ثبت ما تقدم فإن استخدام آلات العمل ووسائله أو استغلال وقته فيما ليس في مصلحة العمل إن كان مما هو مسموح به لفظاً أو عرفاً من قبل صاحب العمل فلا بأس بذلك على أن يكون بالقدر المسموح به، وبالضوابط المحددة من قبله، أما إن لم يكن ذلك مسموحاً به فلا يجوز استخدام تلك الأغراض فيما ذكر أو استغلال الوقت فيه، وراجع الفتوى رقم: 4140 لمزيد من الفائدة.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* ليس النوم من مبيحات الجمع بين الصلاتين
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  26458
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  06 شوال 1423
* السؤال: * أنا مهندس نفط، وتتطلب مني طبيعة عملي أن أخدم اثتني عشرة ساعة في اليوم، يبدأ العمل عند الساعة الثانية عشر ليلا، وينتهي عند الثانية عشر ظهرا، ووقت راحتي يكون وقت صلاة العصر والمغرب والعشاء، كنت أصلي في الظهر حاضرا ثم أجمع معه العصر ثم أنام، وأستيقظ بعد صلاة العشاء وأصلي المغرب والعشاء جمع تأخير، فهل صلاتي صحيحة، وإن لم تكن صلاتي صحيحة فقل لي ماذا أفعل، مع العلم أني إذا استيقظت وصليت حاضرا فلن أستطيع النوم ثانيا وشكرا.​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فليس فيما ذكرت عذر معتبر يبيح لك الجمع بين الصلوات، ولقد ذكر أهل العلم الأعذار المبيحة للجمع، واستثنوا من ذلك النعاس.
جاء في كتاب كشاف القناع من كتب الحنابلة -وهو أوسع المذاهب في الجمع-:  والحالة السابعة والثامنة من الحالات التي يباح فيها الجمع لمن له شغل أو عذر يبيح ترك الجمعة والجماعة كخوف على نفسه أو حرمته أو ماله... واستثنى جمع؛ منهم صاحب الوجيز: النعاس. قال صاحب الوجيز: عدا النعاس ونحوه.  انتهى. 
فالواجب عليك أن تصلي كل فرض في وقته، ويجب عليك أن تتخذ من الأسباب ما يعينك على الاستيقاظ للصلاة، فإن غلبك النوم فلم تستطع أن تستيقظ لتصلي الصلاة في وقتها، فعليك أن تصليها إذا استيقظت؛ لحديث  " من نام عن صلاة أو نسيها فليصلها إذا ذكرها. "  رواه مسلم وحديث  " إنه لا تفريط في النوم إنما التفريط في اليقظة "  رواه  أبو دود  وصححه  الألباني.  والحديث في صحيح مسلم بغير هذا اللفظ.
قال  الشوكاني:   ظاهر الحديث أنه لا تفريط في النوم سواء كان قبل دخول وقت الصلاة أو بعده قبل تضيقه. وقيل: إذا تعمد النوم قبل تضيق الوقت واتخذ ذلك ذريعة إلى ترك الصلاة لغلبة ظنه أنه لا يستيقظ إلا وقد خرج الوقت كان آثماً، والظاهر أنه لا إثم عليه بالنظر إلى النوم لأنه فعله في وقت يباح فعله فيشمله الحديث، وأما إذا نظر إلى التسبب به للترك فلا إشكال في العصيان بذلك، ولا شك في إثم من نام بعد تضيق الوقت لتعلق الخطاب به، والنوم مانع من الامتثال والواجب إزالة المانع  انتهى 
فالمقصود أن الصلاة في الوقت فرض بحسب الإمكان والاستطاعة، فعلى الأخ السائل أن يحافظ عليها في وقتها، ويتقي الله ما استطاع، وانظر الفتوى رقم 17416
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم صنع ديكور المسرح
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  25930
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  27 رمضان 1423
* السؤال: * أعمل مهندس ديكور وفي الكثير من الأحيان يطلب مني عمل ديكور مسرحي قال لي البعض أن العمل بالمجال المسرحي حرام حيث أنه به الكثير من الفجور ولكن مجال عملي مختص بالديكور فقط قبل بداية المسرحية سؤالي: هل مجال عملي حرام أم حلال؟
و لكم الشكر والتقدير.​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:


فالتمثيل الماجن والمختلط بين الرجال والنساء، وغير ذلك من المحرمات المشهورة على الشاشات والمسارح، لا نزاع بين أهل العلم في تحريمه. 
ومن قواعد الشريعة: أن كل ما كان إعانة على المحرم فهو محرم، لقول الله تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْأِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ  [المائدة:2].
وعلى هذا، فإن عمل ديكور المسارح التي تقام فيها تلك المسرحيات المشتملة على معصية الله ورسوله لا يجوز، لأنه إعانة لأصحابها على ما هم فيه من الإثم والعدوان. 
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* تقديم شهادة خبرة مزيفة لجهة عمل كذب وزور
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  25414
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  16 رمضان 1423
* السؤال: * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صديقي مهندس كهرباء قدم طلب عمل وكتب في سيرتة الذاتية أن له خبرة عشر سنوات وهذا غير صحيح وتم قبوله فهو يسأل هل راتبة حلال وإذا كان غير ذلك ماهو الحل وماذا يفعل براتبه؟ وجزاكم الله خيراً...​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فيجب عليه أن يتوب لأنه قد ارتكب كبيرتين من كبائر الذنوب: أما الأولى فالكذب، وأما الثانية فالتزوير.
وأما مرتبه فإنه يأخذه أجرة على عمل، فإن كان يحسن القيام بذلك العمل وكان العمل نفسه مباحاً فالمرتب حلال، وإن كان لا يحسن القيام بالعمل أو كان العمل محرماً كتجهيز المراقص ونحوها كهربائياً فالمرتب حرام.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم العمل ببنك يجمع بين النظام الربوي والإسلامي
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  24967
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  09 رمضان 1423
* السؤال: * ما حكم عملي كمهندس كمبيوتر بأحد البنوك التجارية والتي تجمع بين فروع مصرفية تقليدية وفروع مصرفية إسلامية ؟​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فقد سبق لنا فتاوى في تحريم العمل في البنوك الربوية فينظر في فتوى رقم: 
4862.
لكن إن كان عملك في الفرع الإسلامي، وكان الفرع مستقلاً بمعاملاته عن البنك الربوي، وتأخذ مرتبك من الفرع فإن ذلك جائز وانظر الفتوى رقم: 
18535، والفتوى رقم: 
8665.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم التكسب من البرامج غير الأصلية
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  18731
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  29 ربيع الثاني 1423
* السؤال: * أنا مهندس أعمل بشركة تعتمد اعتمادا أساسيا على برامج كمبيوتر غير أصلية ما حكم التكسب من ذلك.​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإن الإسلام يحث على الكسب والعمل الحلال،فعن  علي  رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: إن الله تعالى يحب أن يرى عبده يسعى في طلب الحلال.  رواه  الطبراني.  
وعن  أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: طلب الحلال واجب على كل مسلم.  رواه  الطبراني.  
وعن  رافع بن رفاعة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل أي الكسب أطيب؟ قال: عمل الرجل بيده، وكل بيع مبرور.  رواه  أحمد والبزار والطبراني.  
فهذه الأحاديث تدل على الحث على العمل والترغيب في الكسب الحلال، فإذا كانت الشركة التي تعمل فيها تعتمد على نسخ البرامج المحفوظة الحقوق وبدون إذن أهلها والمنتجين الأصليين لها فهذا لا يجوز على أرجح أقوال أهل العلم، وقد استدلوا لذلك بأدلة عامة وخاصة منها: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: المسلمون على شروطهم.  رواه  أبو داود  وصححه  السيوطي ، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا يحل مال امرئ مسلم إلا بطيب من نفسه.  رواه  الترمذي  وقال حديث حسن صحيح.
ومنها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من سبق إلى مباح فهو أحق به.  رواه  أبو داود  وصححه  المقدسي.  
قالوا: وسواء كان المنتج مسلماً أو غير مسلم؛ إلا أن يكون حربياً فلا حرمة له لأن حق الكافر غير الحربي محترم كحرمة حق المسلم.
أما إذا كان القصد من قولك غير أصلية: أنهم قلدوا الصناعات الأصلية وصنعوا على نسقها، أو سجلوا برامج غير محفوظة الحقوق فهذا لا مانع منه.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم من تدركه الصلاة ولا يمكنه ترك عمله ولا أداؤها أثناءه
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  17450
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  28 ربيع الأول 1423
* السؤال: * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته .
نهاركم طيب ويومكم سعيد .
أود أن أسأل سؤالاً بخصوص الصلاة .
زوجى مهندس بحري ، ومن طبيعة عمله أن يكون طوال العام في حالة سفر دائم بالسفينة ، متوقفا أياماً معدودات في الموانئ وباقي الايام يقضيها في البحر مسافرا من ميناء لآخر وأقل مدة للسفر لاتقل عن عشرين يوماً فما حكم الشرع فى صلاته؟
هل يصلى صلاة المسافر؟ باعتبار أنه في حالة سفر.
أم يصلي الصلاة العادية المعروفة؟ باعتبار أن هذا السفر من طبيعة عمله وحالة دائمة وليس حالة مؤقتة أو طارئة.
وماذا عليه أن يفعل عندما يحين موعد الصلاة وهو يعمل خلال الوردية ولايستطيع ترك المحركات تعمل لوحدها حتى يصلى ولا يوجد من ينوب عنه؟
أرجوكم أفيدونى جزاكم الله عنه وعنى كل خير.​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فهذا الرجل حكمه حكم المسافر كلما بدأ في رحلة تصل مسافتها إلى مسافة القصر المشهورة عند الفقهاء؛ ولو كان أكثر عمره مسافراً. وقد سبق أن أجبنا على هذا الحكم في الفتوى رقم:
12196.
أما بالنسبة لما يفعله حينما يحين وقت الصلاة وهو يعمل عملاً لا يمكن تركه ولا تأدية الصلاة أثناءه، فالحكم -والله تعالى أعلم- هو أنه إن كان يأمل انتهاء دوره من العمل قبل خروج الوقت أخر الصلاة إلى أخر وقتها من أجل أن يؤديها كاملة. وأما إذا كان العمل متواصلاً ولا يمكن بحال من الأحوال تركه فعليه أن يؤدي الصلاة على الحالة التي أمكنته، لقوله تعالى:فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ [التغابن:16]، ولا يجوز له تركها ولا تأخيرها إلى أن يخرج وقتها، لقوله تعالى:إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَاباً مَوْقُوتاً [النساء:103] ولأنها مادامت لا تسقط عن المجاهد والصفوف ملتحمة ورحى الموت تدور، فأحرى ألا تسقط عن غيره، وإذا كانت ورديته تبدأ بعد دخول وقت الظهر أو الغروب وكان يعرف أنه لا ينتهي من عمله إلا بعد الغروب أو عند الفجر فله أن يجمع بين الظهر والعصر وبين المغرب والعشاء جمع تقديم.
والله أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم مشاركة مقترف الفواحش في عمل تجاري
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  13379
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  22 ذو القعدة 1422
* السؤال: * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أنا مهندس أريد أن أشارك مهندساً آخر في مكتب هندسي مع العلم أن هذا المهندس لوطي فهل يجوز مشاركته في العمل وأيضا هل يجوز مشاركة الزاني أو السكير أو الكافر أو تارك الصلاة.
الرجاء التوضيح بالأدلة من الكتاب والسنة.
وجزاكم الله خيرا عنا. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فالأصل أن مشاركة الفاسق في عمل مباح جائزة، وكذلك الكافر الذمي، لكن المسلم الذي يحرص على دينه وعرضه ويخاف من الشُبَه ينأى عن مشاركة هؤلاء والاختلاط بهم، فمشاركتك للمذكورين تسيء إلى سمعتك، وتجعلك في مواقف التهمة، ومثل هؤلاء لا يؤتمن على عمل ولا مال. 
ثم إن كره الفسوق والمعصية واجب، ولذا كان من فضل الله على المؤمنين أنه كره إليهم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان. 
قال سبحانه: (وَكَرَّهَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكُفْرَ وَالْفُسُوقَ وَالْعِصْيَانَ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الرَّاشِدُونَ) [الحجرات:7].
وكره الفسق والمعصية يستلزم بغض أهلها، وبغضهم يستلزم الابتعاد عنهم، وعدم مخالطتهم، إلا لمصلحة شرعية كدعوة أو نصح أو إرشاد، فننصحك بالبحث عن شركاء أتقياء تطمئن إليهم نفسك، وتأمنهم على مالك.
والله أعلم. ​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* حكم تولي الكافر بناء المسجد
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  6010
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  16 صفر 1420
* السؤال: * 1-هل يجوز أن يتولى بناء المسجد مهندس هندوسي، مع العلم بأنه يوجد إشراف شديد على التنفيذ؟​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فإنه لا ينبغي أن يتولى بناء المسجد مهندس هندوسي ولا غيره من الكفار ما دام يوجد من المسلمين من يقوم بذلك العمل، إذ الكفار أعداء لهذا الدين ولأهله ولخصوصياته، فلا يؤمَنون من الغش عند تصميم مخططات المساجد أو تنفيذها، فقد يصممونها على هيئة قريبة أو مشابهة لهيئة الكنيسة، لكن إذا لم يوجد مهندس مسلم أو كان بناء الكافر وعمله تحت إشراف ومراقبة مسلم، بحيث لا يستطيع الكافر أن يغش ولا أن يغير فلا حرج حينئذ. والله تعالى أعلم.​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يونيو 2009)

​ *  www.islamweb.net*​ * فتاوى إسلام ويب*​ *عنوان الفتوى*
 *:* يجوز لمن لم يستوف حقه بالطرق المشروعة استيفاؤه بنفسه
*رقـم الفتوى*
 *:*  1752
*تاريخ الفتوى*
 *:*  24 رمضان 1421
* السؤال: * كنت أعمل كمهندس في إحدى الشركات نظير أجر شهري ألفي جنيه وأنا والحمد لله من المتميزين في تخصصي، ثم تلقيت عرضاً من شركة أخرى بمبلغ أربعة آلاف جنيه في الشهر وبعد أن قبلت العرض واستقلت من شركتي القديمة فوجئت بأن المدير يخلف وعده معي ولم يعطني غير ألفين وخمسمائة والأدهى من ذلك أنه لم يخبرني أن طبيعة العمل الموكل إلي تختلف عن المتعارف عليه في تخصصنا والذى أصبح كالقاعدة الثابتة، وتكرر هذا الموقف مع اثنين غيري من الزملاء. ولم نستطع التراجع لأن سوق العمل الآن في ركود. والسؤال هل يجوز لنا الأخذ من مال الشركة ما يعيد لنا قدرا من حقوقنا الضائعة دون علم المدير الذي هو في الوقت ذاته أحد المساهمين؟ أم أن هذا حرام مع العلم أن العقد بيننا وبينه عقد أجنبي أي لا يجوز رفع دعوى أمام المحاكم المصرية، وإنما إذا أردنا ذلك فعلينا بالسفر إلى فرنسا لأن المحاكم الفرنسية هي المخولة بنظر أي دعوى متعلقة بالعقد كما ينص أحد البنود؟.​ *الفتوى: * الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أما بعد: 
فلقد أمر الله تعالى بالوفاء بالعقود وامتدح الموفين بها قال تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أو فوا بالعقود) [ المائدة: 1] وقال تعالى ( وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولاً) [الإسراء: 34] وقال جل وعلا: ( والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا ) [البقرة 177]. ومن استأجر أجيراً ولم يوفه حقه فإن الله جل وعلا هو خصمه يوم القيامة فعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم قال: "قال اللَّه تعالى: ثلاثة أنا خصمهم يوم القيامة: رجل أعطى بي ثم غدر، ورجل باع حراً فأكل ثمنه، ورجل استأجر أجيراً فاستوفى منه ولم يعطه أجره" رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيُّ. ولا تخلو حالتك مع هذا الرجل من واحدة من حالتين الأولى: أن يكون هذا الرجل قد وعدك بهذا الراتب وعند توقيع العقد غير ما اتفقتم عليه ووافقت أنت على ذلك مضطرا لأنك تركت وظيفتك الأولى، ففي هذه الحالة لا يلزم هذا الرجل حكماً بما اتفقتما عليه وإنما يلزمه ديانة لأن خلف الوعد من آيات المنافقين قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: آية المنانق ثلاث إذا حدث كذب وإذا وعد أخلف وإذا اؤتمن خان. " متفق عليه من حديث أبي هريرة. وأما إذا كان وقع العقد بنفس المبلغ المتفق عليه سلفاً (4000) ثم بعد ذلك نكل فلك ولزملائك أن تستوفوا حقكم من العمل إذا كنتم لا تستطيعون أن تأخذوا حقكم منه بالطرق المشروعة هذا إذا لم تخافوا أن تنالكم معرة باستيفائكم حقكم بأنفسكم فإن خفتم لحاقها فلا إذن لكم في ذلكم واحتسبوا الأمر عند الله تعالى. والله أعلم​ *المفتـــي: مركز الفتوى*​ *
www.islamweb.net*​


----------



## زينب عبد المحسن (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندسة اعمل فى مكتب هندسى احيانا انهى عملى ويبقى لدى وقت الى ان استلم عمل اخرفى هذا الوقت اقوم بتصفح مواقع هندسية والهدف لتطويرخبرتى وبالتالى تطوير الشركة التى اعمل بها هذا قصدى والله يشهد واحيانا اقوم بالطباعة لجداول ومواضيع من الانترنت تنصب فى صميم عملى دون الاستئذان من المدير وابرر لنفسى انى بالمقابل استخدم تلفونى الشخصى للقيام باعمال تخص الشركه .
السؤال الثانى هل التحدث بين المهندسين والمهندسات من خلال المواقع الهندسية لغرض تبادل الخبرات(الشات)
حرام ام حلال مع العلم ان اعمارهم ليست صغيرة ولديهم عوائل .جازاكم الله واثابكم خيرا


----------



## أبو نادر (19 يونيو 2009)

جزا الله الأخ القائم على الإجابة على الأسئلة الهندسية الشرعية:
وعندي سؤال :
يشترط مسؤول البلدية أن يأخذ نسبة من المهندس الذي يجري رخصة البناء حيث أنه كثيرا ما يترك المالك مسؤلية اختيار المندس الذي يرخص للبناء على مسؤل البلدية (لكي لا ياته وجع راس من البلدية فيما بعد) فهل هذا المبلغ الذي يأخذه مسؤل البلدية من المهندس رشوة وإن كان كذلك فهل يأثم المهندس بهذا الأمر علما بأنه إن لم يحصل على الرخصة بهذه الطريقة سيحصل غيره عليها وبنفس الطريقة (دفع نسبة لمسؤول البلدية)
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (20 يونيو 2009)

قريباً إن شاء الله سينضم لنا الشيخ الفاضل / أيمن سامي ليجيب على كل الأسئلة المطروحة


----------



## الظاهربيبرس المصري (21 يونيو 2009)

ما هو حكم الدين فى استخدام البرامج مثل الساب وغيرة فى التصميم بدون وجود رخصة للبرنامجاريد رد افادكم الله


----------



## Abo Fares (21 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

تم تخصيص بنر إعلاني للموضوع لأهميته.. تم فك تثبيت الموضوع.. 

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## mohammedsalem (21 يونيو 2009)

هل يفرق خريج كلية الهندسة خاصة او الهندسة حكومية فى سوق العمل


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (22 يونيو 2009)

بالنسبة لعملى فى مجال الهندسة المدنية
ارجو ان اعرف ما هو حدود العمل بالنسبة لى 
وهذا السؤال انتظر اجابتة بحرقة


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (22 يونيو 2009)

مع العلم اننى استخرت الله قبل ان ادخل هذا القسم


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (22 يونيو 2009)

ارجووووووووووووووووووووووووووو الرد


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2009)

أخي العزيز

يوجد بهذا اللينك مسجد به بعض الكتابات و الزخارف فما هو رأي الشرع في ذالك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140579.html


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يونيو 2009)

> *بالنسبة لعملى فى مجال الهندسة المدنية
> ارجو ان اعرف ما هو حدود العمل بالنسبة لى
> وهذا السؤال انتظر اجابتة بحرقة*
> *مع العلم اننى استخرت الله قبل ان ادخل هذا القسم*


هجاوبك بناءاً على الفتاوى اللي قرأتها
أولاً الأولى للنساء القرار في البيت وتربية الأولاد وإعانة الزوج وأمور الطعام والملابس خلافه
وهذا أولى لها وها ما خلقت له 

والعمل للمرأة في حالة الضرورة الفردية أو الجماعية 
مش لأجل أن "أجد نفسي" أو "أحس بقيمتي" أو "زيي زي جوزي" إلخ

في حالة نزول العمل 
يمنع الإختلاط بالرجال > وهذا صعب إن لم يكن مستحيل في مصر 
يمنع اللبس الغير مطابق للشرع (واسع ـ لا يشف ـ لا يصف ـ غير مزركش وملون ولافت ـ لا عطر ولا مكياج إلخ)
عدم السفر إلا مع وجود محرم
بالإضافة لكل الأمور الأخرى

والنصحية هي العمل في مجال التصميم في مكتب تصميم مع مراعاة كل الشروط السابقة

وهذا بناءاً على ما قرأته من الفتاوى

وللعلم > الإستخارة ليست أمر قطعي أو يقيني نبني عليه حكم


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يونيو 2009)

> أخي العزيز
> يوجد بهذا اللينك مسجد به بعض الكتابات و الزخارف فما هو رأي الشرع في ذالك





> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140579.html


أخي الكريم أنا لست مفتياً لكن أنا قلت رأيي الشخصي في الموضوع نفسه
​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (27 يونيو 2009)

الزميل العزيز :
لدي سؤال دائماً يخطر على البال و ذلك لكثرة العمل به . 
ألا وهو عندما نتعامل مع المقاول الثانويين و إحضار عروض أسعار و لكسر أسعارهم حتى توافق الميزانة الموضوعة 
لمشروع أو أقل نقوم في بعض الأحيان بقول لدينا سعر أقل من ذلك مثلا 
أو نقول أننا حصلنا على سعر أقل من سعرك يجب عليك إعادة دراسة النظر بأسعارك 
ما هي الفتوى لهذا العمل بالرغم من ان هذه الأيام يصر عليك المقاولين الثانويين لإعطائهم أسعار الآخرين التي لديك 
ليتم تقديم سعر أقل لك من قبلهم . ما هو ردكم زاد فضلكم 
وأعتقد أن أسئلة الزملاء تساعد زميلك أيضاً في بحثه حيث تكثر التساؤلات و المباحثات في هذه المواضيع . 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.


----------



## إسلام علي (27 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم
أنا لست مفتياً
وليس الأخ شهاب الحق زميلي أنا
لكن إنتظر رد الشيخ أيمن سامي حفظه الله في القريب العاجل
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (28 يونيو 2009)

ألسلام عليكم

الموضوع مقفل مؤقتاً إلى حين عودة الأخ شهاب الحق أو مشاركة الشيخ أيمن سامي

بارك الله فيكم


----------

